# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Splitsko rodilište

## Pepita

Iako pored starog stoji novo rodilište, od njega još ništa.
Zanima me naše staro splitsko rodilište, da li se vidi napretka od strane dr, sestara i općenito načina poroda i skrbi poslije njega.
Ili je to sve kao što je oduvijek bilo???

----------


## zrinka

ukratko
napredak se vidi
ne, nije savrseno
ne jos nemaju baby frinedly titulu ni uvjete za nju
ali je stanje iz godine u godinu bolje

neke od rpimalja su pohadjale i IBCLCE tecaj na medisinckom fakultetu, za dobijanje titule laktacijskog strucnjaka
tu su cule za nove preporuke i dobre primjere rakse koji podrzavaju dojenje
imale su organziranu edukaciju svojih ljudi od strane unicefa
i tako
nadam se da su obnovili svoje znanje o dojenju, a i cini mi se da su uvidjeli da nije sve u uvjetima samog rodilista koliko u stavu

eto, bit ce jos i bolje, nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Rodila sam prije deset dana pa mi je sada odgovor na moje postavljeno pitanje jasniji.
Što se tiče boravka u samoj rađaoni, odnosno rađanja, u mojih osam dana koliko sam bila u bolnici sve žene su davale velike pohvale i doktorima i babicama. Sam porod je išao u napredak u smislu osoblja. Zbilja i od mene sve pohvale. Atmosfera je smirena i ugodna i zbilja sam se osjećala kao netko tko će ubrzo postati majka, a ne netko tko se muči sam sa sobom.

Što se tiče odjela i skrbi KATASTROFA!!!
Ne znam koje su tečajeve pohađali, samo znam da im fali onaj osnovni koji učimo od ranih dana, a to je kultura. 
Na moje pitanje "sestro molim vas možete li mi podignuti krevet" dobila sam kratak i jasan odgovor "ne mogu".
Forsirala sam dojenje od prvog dana, moje dijete je napredovalo i nisu imale potrebe davati joj bočicu. Nisu niti malo izašle u susret nikome tko je htio dojiti dijete i tko je imao toliko bolne grudi da je gledao u dijete kao u Boga kada će zaplakati da je gladno.
Četiri noći nisam ni oka sklopila, ja i još dvije cure što su sa mnom u sobi bile dežurale smo da zovemo sestre da nam donesu bebe kada su plakale.
Jedva sam se izborila da dijete dojim na zahtjev, a ne da je budim iz sna kada je "vrijeme za podoj".
Imala bi ja još štošta za navesti, ali ću se ovdje zaustaviti jer mi se uopće ne prisjeća tog dijela boravka u bolnici.
Isto tako, moram kazati da je bilo par predivnih sestara, jednu izdvajam i njoj ću napisati posebne zahvale i pohvale direktno na bolnicu.

Osobno mislim da nam novo rodilište neće puno značiti ostanu li međuljudski odnosi ovakvi kakvi su sada.

Sve pohvale ekipi u rađaoni.

----------


## r_i_t_a

čestitam na curici,drgo mi je što si napisala par rijeci o tome kako je u bolnici.i ja cu još malo pa mi svaka informacija dobro dođe.
znaci ukratko moram tražiti da mi donesu bebu na podoj kada place.

----------


## Loryblue

čestitam ti još jednom na potomčici  :Heart:  
a ja se nadam kako ću rodit u novom rodilištu. valjda će do 7. miseca bit pušteno u "pogon".
ja s prvog poroda imam pozitivna iskustva, kriznih situacija je bilo jako malo tako da ću ih pomest pod tapet i ostavit tamo di im je misto.

----------


## mikonja

Pepita čestitam ti od srca!!!!! A i tebi Loryblue....

e sad, mogu u svemu potpisati Pepitu.....porod je bio super, osoblje u rađaoni super al odjel ubi Bože-jednom riječju katastrofa!!!!!

Znači ipak se ništa nije promijenilo od 2007. nažalost   :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

mikonja sad si me utješila da to traje još od prije  :shock: 

Ne znam u čemu je problem  :? 
Rađaona i ekipa tamo je zbilja savršena, ja sam presretna, kad god sam zvala sestru odmah bi došla, ista stvar i s doktorima. 
Mislim da će novo rodilište imati savršen tim u rađaoni i još kad se neke stvari moderniziraju bit će to zaista super.
Što se tiče odjela, ja ne znam što da kažem, zbilja katastrofa.

----------


## zrinka

pepita, jeruj mi da je osoblje i u sobama sad bolje nego sto je bilo...onda znas kako je bilo

drago mi je da je sve proslo i da si bar s osoblje u radjaoni zadovoljna, ali vidis i sama da ima jos mjesta za poboljsanja i ici ce to

ja se nadam da ce osoblje koje se brine o rodiljama i bebama nauciti nesto o podrsci dojenju na tecajevima koje imaju u rodilistu da bi mogli dobiti titulu rodilista prijatelj djeteta na koju pretendiraju

u svemu ovome zaboravila sam ti cestitiati na bebici   :Kiss:

----------


## bubica27

> ja se nadam da ce osoblje koje se brine o rodiljama i bebama nauciti nesto o podrsci dojenju na tecajevima koje imaju u rodilistu da bi mogli dobiti titulu rodilista prijatelj djeteta na koju pretendiraju


 :?  :? 
kad je meni bliska osoba tražila od sestara da joj dijete donesu na podoj kad plače, onda su joj bebu kad je plakala dignuli iz krevetića i sestra joj je viknula "Vidite, plače vam, ali neka malo otplače koji sat vremena!" i nisu joj je donijeli nego se samo podsmjehivali. 
To se nije dogodilo tako davno, tako da bih najradije tužila te sestre što si dozvoljavaju takvo ponašanje..i onda da s takvim osobljem dobiju titulu prijatelj djeteta  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pepita

Još ako mi kažeš da je ta sestra plavuša, e onda znam i koja je.

Uglavnom tužno   :Sad:  umjesto da smo sretne ta 2-3 dana poslije poroda da ima netko educiran tko će nam pomoći, mi jedva čekamo ići kući s bebicom i onda nastavljamo same sa sobom.

Sreća da postoji RODA!!!

----------


## r_i_t_a

zanima me da li treba u st rodilište nositi spavaćicu i ogrtač.čula sam da ih nemaju baš,a trebaju mi friške informacije.  :Kiss:

----------


## mvrcelj

r_i_t_a
nama je neki dan na predavanju u klubu trudnica bilo receno da ponesemo svoje jer je tamo nestasica...nove ne dobijaju a onih starih je sve manje!

----------


## r_i_t_a

puno hvala na odgovoru,već sam pomislila da na forumu nema ni jedna rodilja iz Splita.  :Kiss:

----------


## bebaeva

ja sam rodila 01.01.09.,i 30.08.07. u splitskom rodilištu.

i prvi i drugi put nema neke razlike; ekipa u rađaoni odlična, ali odjel totalna katastrofa.Jedini pozitivni pomak je da sad u odnosu na prethodni puta, ipak veći postotak sestara ima nekog pojma o dojenju i recimo da mu daju prednost i ako skuže da dojiš ne daju djetetu bočicu (ali sam moraš na to paziti odnosno dežurati 24h), ali malo ih je koje će ti baš pomoći oko samog dojenja. 

Ovaj sam put čak imala i direktan sukob sa jednom sestrom, i to žestoki,tako da su mi se stvarno zgadili svi  :/

----------


## Krampus

Obje moje priče iz ST rodilišta (1994. i 1996. ) su horor priče, samo ne znam jesu li zanimljive obzirom na protok vremena.

----------


## Frida

krampus, napiši svoje priče, posebno ako će ti biti lakše da svoja iskustva pretočiš u riječi i podijeliš ih s nama.

----------


## Bebinja

ne znam da li je bilo ovo pitanje...
jeli moguće da u st rodilištu na porodu bude pristtna osoba koja nije ženin partner,dakle sestra ili prijateljica?

----------


## vanjci

da ako prodje tecaj.
ali evo ja sam trebala biti an proodu prije dva tjedna. ono sta se dogodilo je da rodilja nije bila dovljno otvorena i nisu trudovi bili po porcjeni dovoljno jaki i bila je u predradjaoni na ctgeu (bez mobitela) 10 sati i ja nisam smjela doci. rekli su tek kad krene ozbiljnije...na rkaju je zavrsila na hitni carski i niko me nije ni zvao  :Sad:

----------


## Bebinja

Znači može.To zvuči super :D 
Sad još triba nać dobrovoljca  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

Podižem temu.
Načula sam da se rodilište otvara 1.4.  :? 
Da li netko zna nešto o tome  :?

----------


## Bebinja

hm...ko zna...bilo bi super...
ali je duje reka i ako se bude otvaralo da neće prije svibnja...
to zvuči ka prvoaprilska šala hehe  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra

Kada sam prvi put radala u Splitu 1999g.,uzas,doktori,seste...
Drugi put sam rodila,opet u Splitu 2007g.,doktori su bili bolji,sestra su bile dobre,,ali uvjeti u rodilistu su uzasni.sestre sto su prematale bebe,nisu ama bas nista znale,sto god bi zene pitale,one ne bi davale odgovore,ili nisu htjele ili nisu znale.Ostale sestre su u tolikoj guzvi,na sve strane jer tada je rodiliste bilo puno.  Srecom da sam bila u sobi koja nije prvi put rodila,ostale su bile prvorotke i pokazivala sam kako nadojiti bebu,kako je drzati,kako ce beba rutnuti...i jos ostalih savjeta.

----------


## Loryblue

> ali je duje reka i ako se bude otvaralo da neće prije svibnja...
> to zvuči ka prvoaprilska šala hehe


i lani je vrli duje otvara rodilište na sv. duju (valjda sam sebi u čast  :Laughing:  ) pa je na kraju pojeo vuk magarca.
da ne bi bilo tako i na ovog sv. duju.
čovik je toliko iskompleksiran da očito želi sam sebi dignit spomenik za života i to ga svečano pustit "u pogon" na svoj imendan. pa kad je bal nek je maskenabal.

ja molim boga da se otvori do kraja 6. miseca da mogu rodit u novom.

----------


## trinity

> Podižem temu.
> Načula sam da se rodilište otvara 1.4.  :? 
> Da li netko zna nešto o tome  :?


koliko ja cujem, nista prije svibnja....
sad navodno opremaju rodiliste

----------


## Bebinja

a postavlja se i ptianje pristupne ceste.ne znam jel se tu šta radi.
kada san išla rodit,sestra na prijemu mi je rekla da eto iman čast vidit i ovo staro rodilište jer uskoro novo dolazi u funkciju...  :Grin:

----------


## summer

valjda ce do devetog bit   :Grin:

----------


## Bebinja

> Srecom da sam bila u sobi koja nije prvi put rodila,ostale su bile prvorotke i pokazivala sam kako nadojiti bebu,kako je drzati,kako ce beba rutnuti...i jos ostalih savjeta.


Mi smo u sobi sve bile prvorotke.Kada su mi napokon donili bebu,sestra mi rekla EVO TI.I ode.KOntam sada će mi pokazat kako ću stavit bebu na sisi,ona ode.Ajd dobro.Pitala ja žene u sobi šta i kako sada hehe.
Drugi dan došla neka sestra,stisla me za sisu i kaže: Ti imaš mlika,dobro.
Prije poroda sam se informirala o dojenju i položajima ali u tom trenutku očekuješ da će te barem netko uputit :/

----------


## emira

*summer* čestitam!!!   :Love:

----------


## summer

> *summer* čestitam!!!


Hvala, draga!   :Kiss:  

Avatar ti je predivan   :Heart:

----------


## r_i_t_a

> zanima me da li treba u st rodilište nositi spavaćicu i ogrtač.čula sam da ih nemaju baš,a trebaju mi friške informacije.



za one koje zanima..spavaćica i ogrtača ima,mada sam nosila svoju spavaćicu..pa kako želite.

osoblje je kako se postavite,bebu donose i odnose kako vi želite,isto tako daju ad ako vi kažete.

hrana užas,ali snađite se od kuće

wc ok kako je bilo prije 10 godina

sve u svemu,može proć

----------


## Loryblue

summer draga da ti i ovdje čestitam  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Ja se nadam da ću za koju godinu rodit u novom rodilištu   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Aneta

E ja sam se nadala da drugo dijete ću roditi u novom rodilištu... :/  Izgleda da ipak ne ću, nego u Makarskoj 8)

----------


## Bebinja

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...9/Default.aspx

----------


## andrij

Nemoš bilivit - da nije izbora nebi ni ceste bilo   :Grin:  


Nego ja rodila u splitskom rodilištu. 

Zadovoljna i sestrama i doktorima i svime...

Bebu dobiješ kad god hoćeš i držiš je uz sebe koliko god hoćeš .Da je gužva i da je sve staro - je, eto to bi bila jedina moja zamjerka ,al nemože ni bit bolje ako je rodilište staro, i natrpano  ...

Imaju i jednu "sestru" koja je zadužena za edukaciju oko dojenja - ma eto . S obzirom na priče koje sam čula o rodilištu očekivala sam svašta - a bilo je sve za 5

----------


## sunchica

- Da ovu pristupnu cestu za rodilište počnu graditi danas, mi četiri sljedeća mjeseca ne možemo dobiti uporabnu dozvolu za rodilište i otvoriti ga jer, po ugovoru, rok za izgradnju ceste je četiri mjeseca, a bez nje nema ni dozvole za rodilište, priča nam Dujomir Marasović, ravnatelj splitskog KBC-a, dok s reporterskom ekipom “Slobodne Dalmacije”, koja ekskluzivno prvi put snima unutrašnjost novog rodilišta, obilazi rodilište.


prema tome i da se danas počne radit, a neće, eventualno se mogu veselit one kojima je termin u 9 mj. a mi ostale se nadat najboljem   :Smile:

----------


## trinity

> - Da ovu pristupnu cestu za rodilište počnu graditi danas, mi četiri sljedeća mjeseca ne možemo dobiti uporabnu dozvolu za rodilište i otvoriti ga jer, po ugovoru, rok za izgradnju ceste je četiri mjeseca, a bez nje nema ni dozvole za rodilište, priča nam Dujomir Marasović, ravnatelj splitskog KBC-a, dok s reporterskom ekipom “Slobodne Dalmacije”, koja ekskluzivno prvi put snima unutrašnjost novog rodilišta, obilazi rodilište.
> 
> 
> prema tome i da se danas počne radit, a neće, eventualno se mogu veselit one kojima je termin u 9 mj. a mi ostale se nadat najboljem


ma moze i bez pristupne ceste  :Wink:

----------


## Bebinja

nego,negdi san vidila slike te novoga rodilišta,izgleda sasvim lipo.
ne znam jesu li ga do sada uredili unutra?
kad nađem link,stavit ću ga.

----------


## Bebinja

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dalm...7/Default.aspx

----------


## Pepita

Jao pa to će biti zaista SAVRŠENO!!!
Toplo se nadam da ću svoje iduće dijete roditi u savršenim uvjetima i o tom porodu pričati cijelog svog života   :Heart:

----------


## trinity

da, slike su bas lipe, ali bezbrazluk je taj da je to fotkano prije pola godine i objavljeno u novinama, a zgrada jos nije otvrena

samo trljaju sol na ranu s tim fotkama svim rodiljma koje nikad nece docekati porod u tom novom rodilistu, a mogle su da nije svega sto se događalo oko tog rastezanja s otvorenjem rodilista

----------


## Aneta

Kada za porod u vodi!  :Zaljubljen:   Nadala sam da drugo dijete ću roditi baš ovako...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bebinja

za porod u kadi će se vjerovatno trebat zapisat pošto imaju samo jednu,jel tako? a kako ako bude više rađalica baš taj dan  :Grin:

----------


## trinity

> za porod u kadi će se vjerovatno trebat zapisat pošto imaju samo jednu,jel tako? a kako ako bude više rađalica baš taj dan


ah, ne vjerujem da ce biti bas takva navala na kadu.
osim toga da bi mogle zene radjati u kadi mislim da prije toga moraju obaviti neke preglede (briseve) da se vidi mogu li uopce ici u kadu.

----------


## kailash

Za porod u vodi treba donijeti nekoliko nalaza - uglavnom briseva. Međutim, ne bojte se gužve. Čak i u Rijeci gdje je velik interes za to (najveći u Hrvatskoj) se nije dogodilo da su dvije bile istovremeno u rodilištu spremne za u kadu. Kad sam rađala, mojih 2-3 poznanice su imale termine oko mog pa smo se raspitivale što u slučaju da rađamo isti dan. Rečeno nam je da bi išla ona koja je bliža izgonu, i da se nakon poroda kada očisti i može ponovno puniti - za to im treba oko sat vremena, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## miniminia

eto , ja se nadam drugo roditi u novom rodilištu...
a moje iskustvo starog je odlično... u rađaoni su svi bili stručni i ljubazni... da je htio mm je mogao rezati  pupčanu vrpcu,fotkala nas babica s bebom...
na odjelu je činjenica da im fali kreveta i prostora, ali za to se ne može kriviti bolnicu...
ponovno, osoblje ljubazno i stručno..davali su mi dijete na zahtjev...odgovarali na svako pitanje, o rh(ja sam minus) , o dojenju (medicinska sestra je bila divna), i stvarno ne znam nikoga, i žao mi je onih koje su imale  traumatična iskustva... meni je to bilo lijepo iskustvo...

----------


## *mamica*

Postoji li i u starom splitskom rodilištu kada, tj. mogućnost za porod u vodi? Imaju li to rodilišta u Dubrovniku i Zadru?

----------


## Aneta

> Postoji li i u starom splitskom rodilištu kada, tj. mogućnost za porod u vodi? Imaju li to rodilišta u Dubrovniku i Zadru?


U starom nema, ali ima u novom  :Mad:

----------


## nessa

drage moje cure ne znam šta da vam kažem jučer san došla iz bolnice opet san bila na održavanju trud. a o stanju tamo ne znam šta bi vam rekla ne daj bože da se moran opet vratit  :shock:

----------


## trinity

i ja sam prije par dana dosla iz splitskog rodilišta.
moja iskustva su pozitivna, ali zbilja cujem da je curama koje tamo odrzavaju trudnocu koma. imala sam cimericu koja je rodila blizance i bila 20-ak dana na odjelu. jedva je cekala da ode od tamo, blizanci su ostali na neonatologiji, a njene price iz sobe za cuvanje trudnoce su stvarno ruzne.

meni je s druge strane bilo sve ok. porod je prošao dobro, s ginekolozima u viziti nisam imala previse kontakta, a sve ostalo osoblje i sestre i primalje i spremačice su mi bile odlične, ljubazne i pritupačne.

----------


## Loryblue

trinity aj daj još malo pozitive.
ja umirem od straha otić na ovaj porod.

----------


## Pepita

Ovo se stanje očito malo popravilo.
Ja prije pet i pol mjeseci nisam mogla dobiti bebu kad sam htjela, nisam je mogla držati koliko sam htjela, a sestre su bile tako neljubazne da sam se čak promišljala pisati ravnatelju bolnice.

E sad, nisam sigurna da su sestre iste na Odjelu babinjača I i II  :/ 

Daj Bože da ide na bolje.

----------


## nessa

trinity možda smo se i srele ja san bila u bolnici od 30.04 do 13.5-drugo je ˝samo˝ doć rodit ali kaos je tamo ležat i bezveze ležat kao ja stavili me na pre par a ja niti otvorena niti iman trudove poludila san a niko te ne sluša šta imaš za reć ne smiš pitat ništa ma katasrofa

----------


## nenaa

Novo rodilište vam je mrak. Bome i ja ću doći roditi u Split, ako proradi do kraja druge god. Ovo na slikama je ludnica.

----------


## trinity

ja sam u rodilistu bila od 06.05. do 09.05., soba br. 29

iako sam planirala roditi u Sinju, na kraju su me zbog zamićenja plodne vode poslali u Split.

sto se tiče rađaonice saznala sam da bez obzira na odrađen tečaj i prisustvo parnera na porodu prakticira se porod u starom, a ne novom boksu jer su stari boksevi prostraniji i osoblje lakse manevrira i intervenira tamo. u novi boks se ide ukoliko je guzva u starim. 
meni je odma pao mrak na oci kad su me zvali da se smjestim u stari boks (predrađaonu nisu ni nudili jer sam vec bila 6 cm otvorena, a trudovi laganini da ih jedva osjetis) i ostala sam uporna da ja ne mogu zbog polozaja rađati u starom boksu. nevoljko su prihvatili moje zelje, progovorili mi zbog prostora, a ja njih utjesila da ce moj porod biti sto prirodniji i da nece biti potrebe za unosenjem dodatne opreme u boks.
drip nisam izbjegla kao ni prokidanje vodenjaka, ali barem je drip kapao tako špolagano da sam do samog kraja uspjela odraditi trudove na dubokom trbusnom disanju.
rezali me nisu jer mi je bio 3. porod, ali isto tako sam skuzila da postoje i primalje koje rutinski ne rezu ni prvorotke (mislim da se primalja zove gordana, srela sam 2 prvorotke kojima je ona bila na porodu i koje nisu imale epiziotomiju)
nakon poroda ostavili su mi curicu onako golu i sluzavu na meni (samo su joj lice malo prebrisali) nesto preko 20-ak minuta. iako je curka bila nezainteresirana za dojenje ipak je bila na siki i to mi je najljepsi dio poroda.
najruzniji dio poroda bilo mi je to sto su mi nakon prokidanja vodenjaka ostavili ispod mene samo plahtu da na nju curi plodna voda i cijeli mi je krevet bio mokar i bilo mi je hladno i bolile su me noge jer sam ih drzala sa strane da nisu u mokrome. iako sam sestrui spomenula da sam cila u vodi tek je dodala suhu plahtu kad je doktorica vidila da sam od struka naniže na mokrom.

kad sam došla na odjel odmah su mi pomogli da obucem njihove gacice s uloškom i to mi je zbilja isto odlicno jer su prijasnjih puta ostavljali kompresu sve dok se netko ne bi smilovao i pomogao da odem na toalet.
isto tako odmah su mi obukli i cistu spavacicu.

opcenito, primjetila sam da ovaj put nije bilo problema s manjkom spavacica ni posteljine, svaki dan su nudili cistu robu, a i sami smo mogli otici do spreme ako nam je nesto trebalo.
spremacice non stop cirkuliraju po odjelu, ciste toalete i prazne koseve za smeće po sobama (nekoliko puta dnevno)

sestre donose bebe kad god ih se trazi (osim kad se ceka pedijatar za vizitu), ukoliko zelite moze beba biti s vama cijelo vrijeme, samo trebate pitati i dati do znanja sta zelite. isto tako kad ih idu presvuci samo kazete sestri da vam poslije ponovo vrati bebu i nema nikakvih problema. meni su se u ono kratko vremena zaista sve sestre cinile ljubazne i opcenito vise nasmijesene nego sam navikla.

moram proznati i da sam i po treci put imala srecu da mi beba nije imala zuticu pa je cijeli dozivljaj splitskog rodilišta opcenito bio dobar iako sam ovaj put u njega usla kao puno veci skeptik nego prijašnja 2 puta.

----------


## Loryblue

trinity daj još malo pozitivnih iskustava. :D
baš mi je lipo ovo pročitat.

p.s. je li primalja gordana plave kose, malo jača žena?
ako je to ta, ja molim boga da mi bude i na ovom porodu. mene je spasila. blažena bila.  :Heart:

----------


## summer

joj, ovo za bokseve   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ja sam bila u novom do izgona, a onda je doktorici bio nezgodan krevet pa je trazila da se premjestim

uopce ne znam kako sam presla iz novog u stari boks, noge su mi klecale

a drip nema sanse da uzmem, zadnji put me natjerao u uzasne muke i onda sam pristala na epiduralnu - koju su isto iskljucili cetiri sata prije izgona!

----------


## mikonja

> p.s. je li primalja gordana plave kose, malo jača žena?
> ako je to ta, ja molim boga da mi bude i na ovom porodu. mene je spasila. blažena bila.


gordana, plave kose, vam je glavna sestra u rodilištu i žena je zakon....

*trinity*, čestitam od srca......

----------


## lara26

evo i mene:
prije par dana sam rodila s pratnjom u starom boksu. rekli da je novi zauzet, nisam provjeravala.

----------


## Bebinja

taj tata boks je tamo s desne strane od tuša?  :Grin:  
tu noć kada sam ja išla rodit,nije bila gužva,jedna žena je tamo rađala.

----------


## trinity

> taj tata boks je tamo s desne strane od tuša?  
> tu noć kada sam ja išla rodit,nije bila gužva,jedna žena je tamo rađala.


da, desno od tuša nalaze se 2 "tata" boksa.
eto, ja sam upornošču ipak rodila u novom. ne mogu zamisliti izgon u starom, nakon prvog poroda u starom boksu 1,5 godinu me svakodnevno bolila kralježnica (imam protruziju diska).

sto se tice pozitive, pitajte sta vas zanima pa cu reci kako je meni bilo, ali mislim da je najbolji nacin za sto bolje proci taj da i vi budete ljubazni prema osoblju pa ce se vjerojatno i oni tako odnositi prema vama.

----------


## Bebinja

dva' meni tamo sve pari tisno  :Grin:  

nemam ni ja zamjerke,jedino kada sam pitala mladu doktoricu koja me šivala kako joj je ime,nije mi tila reć :? 
al se sve sazna  :Grin:

----------


## mikonja

kako dva :? ja sam vidila samo jednog....  :/

----------


## miniminia

ja sam isto prvo rodila u tata boksu, 2006. i svi su mi bili stvarno dragi i dobri!
i jesu , dva su tata boksa, nisam bila u starim boksovima, ali nadam se da ih neću ni upoznati
pa kad čujem da su se još popravili !  :D  do nove kad trebam roditi , vjerujem da će biti još bolji
kakve su info o novom rodilištu?

i što trinity kaže, ako ste ljubazni , i osoblje će bitt takvo prema vama...umiljato janje dvije majke siše  :Saint:

----------


## Loryblue

> i što trinity kaže, ako ste ljubazni , i osoblje će bitt takvo prema vama...umiljato janje dvije majke siše


na ovo veliki potpis.

ja mogu bit toliko ljubazna da mi ne gine sisanje cilog stada (ako triba)  :Laughing:  
inače, i dalje me strah samog poroda. joj da mi je vratit prvi porod i svo ono blaženo neznanje.

čitam vaša iskustva s dripom i ja ga jednostavno ne mogu spojit sa svojim iskustvom. mene taj drip nije uopće tako drmao ko vas :? 
ko zna šta su meni dali??
a bome prag tolerancije boli mi i nije nešto čime se mogu pohvalit.

----------


## Namcor

Informacije o novom rodilištu nisu obećavajuće. Ja sam nedavno malo procunjala oko rodilišta, da vidim radi li se, i razočarala se. Radilo se do izbora, a sada su se strojevi povukli...

----------


## Namcor

A zgrada je već djeluje zapušteno. I srce me zabolilo kad sam vidila kroz stakla golemu količinu novih ležajeva i jogija, a mogu zamislit na čemu sve rodilje leže u starom rodilištu. Ja sam ležala na pomoćnom ležaju jedan dan (naravno, prvi dan a ne zadnji) i bio je jako neudoban, visok 20ak centimetara, a šipke su se osijećale kroz jogi...

----------


## Bebinja

Jeli koja mama išla sa planom poroda u st rodilište i kako su oni tamo reagirali?

----------


## trinity

> Jeli koja mama išla sa planom poroda u st rodilište i kako su oni tamo reagirali?


ja sam ga imala, ali pripremljenog za Sinjsko rodilište gdje sam planirala roditi. U Sinju su mi ga pročitale 2-3 primalje kad sam odlazila na ctg i bile su ok i rekle da mogu dobiti sve iz plana, ginekolog je malo glumio čuđenje dok je čitao moje pojedine želje, ali me to nije tangiralo jer sam imala odličan odnos s primaljama.

No na kraju sam ipak završila u Splitu gdje moj plan nitko nije ni pogledao (bar ne ispred mene) iako je bio zajedno s ostalom dokumentacijom koju sam nosila sa sobom. A neke stvari iz tog plana znam da su nemoguće u Splitu pa se nisam niti opterećivala jer sam znala čim sam ušla u st rodilište da svi moji planovi padaju u vodu, no na kraju sam ipak bila ugodno iznenađena nekim stvarima (već sam ranije pisala o tome pa se neču ponavljati).

----------


## miniminia

čitam vaša iskustva s dripom i ja ga jednostavno ne mogu spojit sa svojim iskustvom. mene taj drip nije uopće tako drmao ko vas :? 
ko zna šta su meni dali??
a bome prag tolerancije boli mi i nije nešto čime se mogu pohvalit.[/quote]

i moje je iskustvo takvo, meni je drip bio nešto što je eto bilo tu ugurano na moju ruku, ali nošta strašnog, a isto nisam baš bolnotolerantna

znači kako stavri stoje , opet dogodine ja u staro rodilište !!!morat ću počet planirati treće

----------


## Bebinja

Bome meni nisu dali drip,mada je mlada specijalizantica u jednom trenutku vikala drip,drip,ja vikala da šta će mi  :Grin:

----------


## Brcici

Kao i kod Trinity i moje je iskustvo bilo super. Iako sam htjela i mogla roditi sasvim prirodnim putem ipak su me stavili na drip (da me prije riješe). Naime, prvorotkinja sam i rodila sam u sat vremena i bila mi je na porodu ona plava babica (Gordana, pretpostavljam), nisam šivana. A kada ti tako prođe porod i kada je osoblje korektno sasvim je svejedno u kojem češ rodilištu roditi. Što se odijela babinjača tiče, sve sestre super osim jedne plavuše za koju mi je došlo da je centriram šakom i izbacim kroz prozor. Svaki put nakon podoja dijete bi mi šopala bočicom iako sam ja inzistirala na tome da to ne radi, a ženi koja je bila samnom u sobi sise pucaju od mlijeka, a dijete joj dođe nahranjeno spavat na ciki. Inače rodila sam 17.05.09.

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav!!! 

ja imam termin početkom 1.mj. 2010. Nekako sam se nadala da će se do tada ipak otvoriti novo rodilište, ali nekidan me prijateljičina sestra koja je jedna od glavnih med.sestara u splitskoj bolnici ubila u pojam jer mi je mrtva-hladna rekla: MA NEMA ŠANSE!!  

Mene zanima koje su šanse da se u splitskom rodilištu izbjegne epiziotomija (svejedno novom ili starom), ima li koja primalja koja pazi na to, masira, stavlja obloge... 
Znam da se o tome već masu pisalo, ali šta ja mogu napraviti sa svoje strane, masirati međicu? 
Moja prijateljica je masirala međicu, išla na tečaj...pa su joj se sestre i babica smijale da ko joj je to rekao da će tako spriječiti pucanje i da će je rezati ako bude potrebno i naravno rezali su je, nisu joj rekli koliko šavova ima...

----------


## anamar

molim cure iz splita pomoć!

gdje je ginekološka ambulanta u kojoj se radi triple test u Splitu? u kojoj bolnici, na kojoj lokaciji i kako se najlaše može doći do tamo?
zna li tko, čeka li se puno? moram li doći u 6, ili mogu i kasnije da bi stigla to obaviti? 

dolazim izvan splita i kako su mi rekli da primaju samo pola sata jednom tjedno, u interesu mi je da to i obavim kad dođem.

----------


## Bebinja

Mislim da ti primaju samo srijedom u 8.30,prethodni upis nije potreban.
I mislim da je to na polilinici na Firulama.

Ako netko zna nešto točnije,neka me ispavi.

----------


## anamar

hvala bebinja. provjerila sam i u bolnici, sve što kažeš su mi potvrdili.

----------


## BUMBASOR

ja sam 3 puta radala na firulama i stvarno sa osobljem nikakvih problema.
ali zato dosta sa određenom doktoricom.

bebu sam mogla dobit kad sam god tila sta je je.ali najvise od svega me nerviralo to da mame nesme u sobu za bebe a cistatica kojaje mela prasinu i prala sa domestosom oko beba je mogla to mi je skroz glupo.

ja razumin da je i njima tamo tesko.trecu bebu sam rodila prije 6 mj,i na odijelu je majkalo sestara toliko da su sestre sa operativne ginekologije dolazile na bebe.

spavacicu dobit to je lutrija a nedaju nosit iz doma najbolje da hodamo gole po bolnici-

frida editirala u skladu sa pravilima foruma




> Izričito je zabranjeno:
> 
> 2. Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja.

----------


## Bebinja

ja sam bome hodala u svojim spavaćicama,nisam uspila niti jednom dobit njihovu,nitko mi nije prigovorio ni kada bi vizita došla...
to je bilo prije 11 mj...

----------


## BUMBASOR

> Pozdrav!!! 
> 
> ja imam termin početkom 1.mj. 2010. Nekako sam se nadala da će se do tada ipak otvoriti novo rodilište, ali nekidan me prijateljičina sestra koja je jedna od glavnih med.sestara u splitskoj bolnici ubila u pojam jer mi je mrtva-hladna rekla: MA NEMA ŠANSE!!  
> 
> Mene zanima koje su šanse da se u splitskom rodilištu izbjegne epiziotomija (svejedno novom ili starom), ima li koja primalja koja pazi na to, masira, stavlja obloge... 
> Znam da se o tome već masu pisalo, ali šta ja mogu napraviti sa svoje strane, masirati međicu? 
> Moja prijateljica je masirala međicu, išla na tečaj...pa su joj se sestre i babica smijale da ko joj je to rekao da će tako spriječiti pucanje i da će je rezati ako bude potrebno i naravno rezali su je, nisu joj rekli koliko šavova ima...



bok ti si ocito prvorotka pretpostavljam.ma sta ti je koje masiranje,di bi one stigle da svaku rodilju masiraju,najprije kad te spreme u box nestanu u vidu magle ako neko svrati u prolazu to ti jelutrija,i onda kad ti je vec beba skoro pa vani onda ti padnu sa neba odjednom njih par oko tebe porode te,i onda te tek operu ako ih je volja mene su predzadnji i zadnji porod oprale,i daju ti malo bebu nose je na kupanje i malo odgovora na njihove pitanja i to ti jeto.posli ti dode doktor da te zasije ako su te rezali.i ides u predradaonu 2 sata na promatranje.eto tako je meni bilo ali od nijedne rodilje nisam cula a radala sam tri puta da su ih masirale,one jedva cekaju da te se rijese,sve je to boze sacuvaj,oprosti ako sam te pripala nije mi bila ni najmanje namjera al sam ti rekla ono kako ti ide.a savove ti niko nece da kaze koliko ih je.ja kad sam pitala koliko ih imam dr mi je samo odgovorila ima ih.pa onda ti je najbolje i netrudit se pitat jer neces dobit konkretan odgovor.malo procitaj po netu ili knjigama ali ja osobno mislim da to i nije pravilo ako imas popucat popucat ces ako te imaju rizat rizat ce te.al nadam se da ce proc sve bez ikakvog problema.i oprosti na iskrenosti

----------


## BUMBASOR

> ja sam u rodilistu bila od 06.05. do 09.05., soba br. 29
> 
> iako sam planirala roditi u Sinju, na kraju su me zbog zamićenja plodne vode poslali u Split.
> 
> sto se tiče rađaonice saznala sam da bez obzira na odrađen tečaj i prisustvo parnera na porodu prakticira se porod u starom, a ne novom boksu jer su stari boksevi prostraniji i osoblje lakse manevrira i intervenira tamo. u novi boks se ide ukoliko je guzva u starim. 
> meni je odma pao mrak na oci kad su me zvali da se smjestim u stari boks (predrađaonu nisu ni nudili jer sam vec bila 6 cm otvorena, a trudovi laganini da ih jedva osjetis) i ostala sam uporna da ja ne mogu zbog polozaja rađati u starom boksu. nevoljko su prihvatili moje zelje, progovorili mi zbog prostora, a ja njih utjesila da ce moj porod biti sto prirodniji i da nece biti potrebe za unosenjem dodatne opreme u boks.
> drip nisam izbjegla kao ni prokidanje vodenjaka, ali barem je drip kapao tako špolagano da sam do samog kraja uspjela odraditi trudove na dubokom trbusnom disanju.
> rezali me nisu jer mi je bio 3. porod, ali isto tako sam skuzila da postoje i primalje koje rutinski ne rezu ni prvorotke (mislim da se primalja zove gordana, srela sam 2 prvorotke kojima je ona bila na porodu i koje nisu imale epiziotomiju)
> nakon poroda ostavili su mi curicu onako golu i sluzavu na meni (samo su joj lice malo prebrisali) nesto preko 20-ak minuta. iako je curka bila nezainteresirana za dojenje ipak je bila na siki i to mi je najljepsi dio poroda.
> ...



morat cu te malo ispravit,u splitu u tata box moze uc svaka rodilja sa partnerom koji su saslusali tecaj,i one radaju u novom boxu jer sam ja zadnji porod bila u njemu,a u slucaju da su oba zauzeta onda te stave u stari.a sta se tice zelenih kompresa kad rodis pa sve dok se ne dode u sobu je drzis na sebi ali cesto sestra donosi novu,dok ne dode na odije pa sestre vode rodilju na zahod.ali ima zena koje dodu iz radaone na odijel pa se pave hrabre one mogu same na zahod a rodile prije 2 sata,i onda se dogodi to da krene i opce ne dode do njega jer negdi putem padne sa nogu,bija je jedan slucaj kad sam ja u 1 rodila da je zena pala sestri koja je vodila na zahod.a  za drip meni nije bija bas tsrasan toliko nisam imala svoje trudove samo drip dok nisam pocela radat to sam dobila na drugom porodu a na prvom bolje da ne pricam,slavni dr srdan vukovic mi je dao gel i sad me vata strava kad se sitim e to me razdiralo ajme krepavala sam na onom krecetu od bolavo od 11 ujutro do 6 dok nisam rodila.a treci porod je bija kao iz bajke.u 7 i 10 usla u box u 8 sam vec imala bebu na sebi bez ikakvog lijkea za poticanje trudova,sasvim prirodnoi moj muzi je bija samnom tako da mi je taj zadnji bija kao u bajci nestp predivno

----------


## neobična

> neobična prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pozdrav!!! 
> 
> ja imam termin početkom 1.mj. 2010. Nekako sam se nadala da će se do tada ipak otvoriti novo rodilište, ali nekidan me prijateljičina sestra koja je jedna od glavnih med.sestara u splitskoj bolnici ubila u pojam jer mi je mrtva-hladna rekla: MA NEMA ŠANSE!!  
> 
> Mene zanima koje su šanse da se u splitskom rodilištu izbjegne epiziotomija (svejedno novom ili starom), ima li koja primalja koja pazi na to, masira, stavlja obloge... 
> Znam da se o tome već masu pisalo, ali šta ja mogu napraviti sa svoje strane, masirati međicu? 
> ...


Hvala ti na iskrenom odgovoru. I da jesam prvorotka. Nažalost upravo ovako kako si ti napisala ja i zamišljam splitsko rodilište. Nisi me prepala. Više nego šta sam već i bila prepadnuta.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nije me strah poroda, znam da ja to mogu, uzdam se u svoje tijelo, instinkte, a i informirana sam, mm i ja ćemo ići na tečaj i klub trudnica...samo mi je žao šta ću dijete morati donijeti na svijet u takvom okruženju...pa ne moraju masirati ako im je to tako teško i nemaju vremena...samo da su malo informiraniji, o kontroliranom tiskanju npr., da su malo strpljiviji...

----------


## trinity

> trinity prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam u rodilistu bila od 06.05. do 09.05., soba br. 29
> 
> iako sam planirala roditi u Sinju, na kraju su me zbog zamićenja plodne vode poslali u Split.
> 
> sto se tiče rađaonice saznala sam da bez obzira na odrađen tečaj i prisustvo parnera na porodu prakticira se porod u starom, a ne novom boksu jer su stari boksevi prostraniji i osoblje lakse manevrira i intervenira tamo. u novi boks se ide ukoliko je guzva u starim. 
> meni je odma pao mrak na oci kad su me zvali da se smjestim u stari boks (predrađaonu nisu ni nudili jer sam vec bila 6 cm otvorena, a trudovi laganini da ih jedva osjetis) i ostala sam uporna da ja ne mogu zbog polozaja rađati u starom boksu. nevoljko su prihvatili moje zelje, progovorili mi zbog prostora, a ja njih utjesila da ce moj porod biti sto prirodniji i da nece biti potrebe za unosenjem dodatne opreme u boks.
> ...


ja sad necu ici tebe ispravljati jer mi se ne da, a i naporno mi je citati tvoje postove koji su bez pocetka i kraja, jedva skuzim gdje zapocinje nova recenica. 
ja sam napisala kakvo je stanje bilo u rodilištu i sto su mi primalje rekle vezano za novi i stari boks kad sam ja tamo bila početkom svibnja, a kako je bilo tebi ranije ili nekom desetom nakon mene ja to zbilja ne znam i ne smatram da moram nekoga ispravljati radi drugacijeg iskustva i informacija.
peace.

----------


## Energija

Slušajući razna iskustva, jedno je sigurno, jako je bitno i kako se rodilja postavi, i kakvu komunikaciju uspostavi sa osobljem. Teško mi je povjerovati da tamo rade neki bahati ljudi bez osjećaja. Na kraju krajeva, ako ništa drugo, i njima je u interesu da porod što lakše i brže prođe.

Meni je ovo prvo iskustvo, termin mi je 14.10. I jako mi je mučno slušati svakakve stvari, jer se dodatno uplašim. A to nijednoj rodilji nije potribno.

Ono što meni može jako zasmetati su loši higijenski uvjeti. I jedino zato bih volila da imam toliko sriće pa da uletim u novo rodilište :D .

A za sve ostalo, molim Boga, da ide svojim tokom, pa kako i mase drugih žena, tako ću i ja proći taj proces.

----------


## BUMBASOR

[quote="trinity"]


> trinity prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam u rodilistu bila od 06.05. do 09.05., soba br. 29
> 
> iako sam planirala roditi u Sinju, na kraju su me zbog zamićenja plodne vode poslali u Split.
> 
> sto se tiče rađaonice saznala sam da bez obzira na odrađen tečaj i prisustvo parnera na porodu prakticira se porod u starom, a ne novom boksu jer su stari boksevi prostraniji i osoblje lakse manevrira i intervenira tamo. u novi boks se ide ukoliko je guzva u starim. 
> meni je odma pao mrak na oci kad su me zvali da se smjestim u stari boks (predrađaonu nisu ni nudili jer sam vec bila 6 cm otvorena, a trudovi laganini da ih jedva osjetis) i ostala sam uporna da ja ne mogu zbog polozaja rađati u starom boksu. nevoljko su prihvatili moje zelje, progovorili mi zbog prostora, a ja njih utjesila da ce moj porod biti sto prirodniji i da nece biti potrebe za unosenjem dodatne opreme u boks.
> ...


ja sad necu ici tebe ispravljati jer mi se ne da, a i naporno mi je citati tvoje postove koji su bez pocetka i kraja, jedva skuzim gdje zapocinje nova recenica. 
ja sam napisala kakvo je stanje bilo u rodilištu i sto su mi primalje rekle vezano za novi i stari boks kad sam ja tamo bila početkom svibnja, a kako je bilo tebi ranije ili nekom desetom nakon mene ja to zbilja ne znam i ne smatram da moram nekoga ispravljati radi drugacijeg iskustva i informacija.
peace.[/quote


ako ti je naporno citat i neda ti se nemoj niko te nes sili..ja sam 3 puta radala u splitu a ti jednom valjda znam boje od tebe sta je i kako je bilo i nisam jedina koja ti to govori,virujen da ima masu zena koje bi ti potvrdile isto

a ti drugi put rdaj u sinju ta da ti kazem

----------


## summer

bumbasor, trinity je iznijela svoje iskustvo isto kao i ti. zato govori da je nemas sto ispravljati. tebi je bilo tako, njoj onako, nije ni ona svoje izmislila.
prema tome, svaka ima svoj dozivljaj poroda i ne mora nitko biti 'ispravljen'.

ja imam jos tri dana do termina, opisat cu svoje iskustvo kasnije, nadam se (i zbog sebe i zbog drugih   :Grin:  ) da ce biti pozitivno i ohrabrujuce.

----------


## princess puffy

> Teško mi je povjerovati da tamo rade neki bahati ljudi bez osjećaja. Na kraju krajeva, ako ništa drugo, i njima je u interesu da porod što lakše i brže prođe.


to je zaista točno

----------


## vertex

> bumbasor, trinity je iznijela svoje iskustvo isto kao i ti.


I trinity ima troje djece, da dodamo i to. Mislim da su svi rođeni u Splitu.

----------


## BUMBASOR

cure  sve je ok stvarno nisam nista lose mislila ali u nekim stvarima koje je napisala opceito sta se tice firula je krivo samo sam to demantirala

TRINITYsory nista lose nisam mislila  :Heart:

----------


## summer

S obzirom da ne znam hocu li ikad pisati citavu pricu, samo da vam kratko opisem svoje svjeze iskustvo (rodila 07.09.09.).

Devet dana nakon termina trudove dobila ujutro, doma bila do 17:30 a onda setala oko ulaza u rodiliste do 19. Usla na wc, puknula plodna voda, skroz mekonijska. Brzo u radjaonu, pregled, otvorena 4 prsta. Stavili me na CTG oko pola sata da vide pati li beba, beba u redu, ja na prirodnim trudovima, otvorena 8 prstiju. Hitno zovi tatu, otisli u box (ne novi, iako su bili prazni, vec stari - nije mi smetalo), i za pola sata (20:50) rodila se curica. 
Od intervencija jedino epiziotomija.
Ovaj put iznimno ljubazna doktorica na sivanju - dr. Bakotin.

Naspram prvog, ovo je bio porod iz snova, brz i efikasan   :Smile:

----------


## vertex

summer,   :Heart:  
Baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo tako elegantno!

----------


## summer

> summer,   
> Baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo tako elegantno!


hvala   :Kiss:  

a u medjuvremenu nam je draga prijateljica imala slicno iskustvo   :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

Summer,čestitam,bebice su nam rodjene na isti datum samo je godina dana razlike.
Zeznuti igrači su te djevice  :Grin:  
Kakvo je stanje na babinjačama?

----------


## Energija

Čestitam na bebaću  :Smile:  ...

Može li mi netko od vas reći malo o higijeni u rodilištu ? Znam da nije sjajna, i da se mora ići na hodnik u wc, ali me zanima, kako održavate higijenu onaj prvi dan kada ne možete ustati iz kreveta, makar ono osnovno, oprat zube, ruke, umit se ...

----------


## Loryblue

> Čestitam na bebaću  ...
> 
> Može li mi netko od vas reći malo o higijeni u rodilištu ? Znam da nije sjajna, i da se mora ići na hodnik u wc, ali me zanima, kako održavate higijenu onaj prvi dan kada ne možete ustati iz kreveta, makar ono osnovno, oprat zube, ruke, umit se ...


ja sam relativno friško rodila (prije 2 i po miseca) i šta se tiče higijene meni je bila ok. čistačice stvarno čiste, ali brate ne mogu ni one bit supermenke kad ima žena kojima je normalno bacit svoje orepine po podu ili u wc da se začepi. kad ima žena kojima je normalno ne pustit vodu nakon obavljene nužde. a da bi čistačica tribala dežurat isprid vrata od wc-a nakon takvih osoba - ne bi. sve je stvar kućnog odgoja i vlastite kulture.

jedino je muka kad se navečer ideš tuširat - nema svitla u niti jednom wc-u pa moraš ostavit glavna vrata od sanitarnog čvora otvorena da vidiš šta i di se pereš. ali i to je podnošljivo. sasvim ok se vidi i od toga svitla.

ja sam rodila u 17 sati. nakon poroda dva i po sata odležala u predrađaonici i onda me odveli u sobu. čim sam došla u sobu otišla sam na tuširanje jer sam cila bila bljakava, lipljiva i smrdljiva. tuširanje me spasilo. onda sam zvala mamu da mi donese veliki topli sendvić jer sam mislila da ću krepat od gladi. cili dan nisam ništa jela. oko 21-22 su mi donili sinka da ga vidim  :Heart:  
iako su me rizali i sklapali na sto načina nije mi bio problem ni tu prvu večer sidit i hvatat zrak na teraci. a i ekipa je bila super.
znači, higijena sasvim normalna od dolaska u sobu odmah nakon poroda.

----------


## Energija

@Loryblue, puno hvala na odgovoru ...
Znam da ima žena sa svakakvim navikama, zato i pitam, dovoljna je jedna takva na katu pa da ti se smuči život. Bilo mi je bitno samo znati čisti li se to, ili ne.

Malo si me utješila sada  :Smile:  ... Znaš kako, svašta žene govore, što ovde po forumu, što uživo, i sada nije ti lako filtrirat sve te informacije. Tako da mi puno znači kada mi se obrati neko sa normalnom percepcijom, ko će ti objektivno ispričat kako stoje stvari.

Nego, svaka čast kada si mogla sve to obavljat nakon poroda. Meni jetrva govori kako ne smiš sama ić do banja, da se babice ljute ...kako neke žene precjene svoju snagu pa se usput negdi na hodniku skljokaju.

Čestitam na bebi  :Smile:  ...

----------


## trampolina

Nakon dva poroda u St rodilištu mogu samo reći da skidam kapu sestrama, nikad nisam imala ni najmanjih problema s njima (bez iznimke!).

Nažalost, premalo ih je da bi se mogle kvalitetno brinuti o babinjačama, pucaju po šavovima od posla, i nekad nemaju vremena razgovarati i tješiti nego samo bubnu informaciju pa to možda djeluje malo hladno. Ali razumne su, ispunjavaju sve razumne zahtjeve, bebe nose na zahtjev (ako nema zahtjeva onda po satu) i kupe ih nakon cca 1 sat (ako ih zamoliš ostave ih i duže, čak cijeli dan).

Doktori su druga priča; oni bi najviše voljeli da je vaše međunožje jedino s čim trebaju komunicirati. Opet, s nekima se može dogovoriti vrlo uspješno, a one tvrdokorne se uvijek može na pristojan način zamoliti da izađu iz sobe/boksa. Niste dužni nikome objašnjavati zašto.

U stvari najgore prođu one cure koje očekuju da se neke stvari podrazumijevaju; u splitskom rodilištu (vjerujem da nije jedino u RH) se SVE mora reći/pitati/tražiti.

Dakle, budite ustrajne odnosno dosadne, i vjerujem da ćete postići sve što želite.

----------


## princess puffy

> Doktori su druga priča; oni bi najviše voljeli da je vaše međunožje jedino s čim trebaju komunicirati.


vrlo neumjesan  i neukusan komentar, a usto i neistinit

takva generalizacija na temelju kojih  parametara?

----------


## Loryblue

> Nego, svaka čast kada si mogla sve to obavljat nakon poroda. Meni jetrva govori kako ne smiš sama ić do banja, da se babice ljute ...kako neke žene precjene svoju snagu pa se usput negdi na hodniku skljokaju.


ako baš zapneš ko sivonja možeš otići i sama do banja, ali nije ni pametno ni preporučljivo. uostalom uvik ima na odjelu mladih sestara, praktikantica (mene je dopala jedna predivna) koje će te odvest do banja i stražarit dok se okupaš. ova moja je toliko bila suosjećajna da je navalila da će mi ona obuć gačice nakon tuširanja. nema šanse. ipak mi je to malo previše.

sestre se trude koliko mogu, ali ni one nisu svemoguće. za ona tri dana koliko sam ležala u rodilištu jedan dan se dogodilo da nije bilo pelena za prominit bebe. od popodne su bebe bile u istoj peleni. pelene stigle tek u ponoć. strašno nešto.
čak nitko nije obraćao pažnju što žene nose svoje pidžame.

----------


## trampolina

> trampolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Doktori su druga priča; oni bi najviše voljeli da je vaše međunožje jedino s čim trebaju komunicirati.
> 
> 
> vrlo neumjesan  i neukusan komentar, a usto i neistinit
> 
> takva generalizacija na temelju kojih  parametara?


Da, zaista je.
I ja sam ga smatrala takvim kad sam iste riječi dobila od jutarnje vizite: "Gospođo, vi ste nama dole a ne gore".

Ali u pravu si, je bila generalizacija, moje isprike dvjema divnim doktoricama- dr. Vukušić i dr. Benzon.

----------


## marissa22

ozbiljno  :Crying or Very sad:  
pa koji ti je doktor/doktorica to reka?
ja stvarno, za divno čudo, nisan doživila ništa slično, bogu hvala
al naslušala san se svega i svačega šta su ženama govorili...
strasno

----------


## trampolina

Pošaljem ti pp, gotovo sam sigurna da ovdje ne smijem napisati ime

----------


## Bebinja

> [Ali u pravu si, je bila generalizacija, moje isprike dvjema divnim doktoricama- dr. Vukušić i *dr. Benzon*.


Jeli to ona puno mlada doktorica,plavih očiju?

----------


## trampolina

Mlada, crvenokosa, mislim da ima zelene oči.

----------


## Bebinja

ona mi je bila na porodu,kasnije me šivala,meni je super bila  :Wink:

----------


## linolina

Bila dva puta (nisam rađala)...prvi put : sestra, srednjih godina, crna i mlađa, plava doktorica, za svaku pohvalu što se tiče prijema, komunikacije, profesionalnosti, kulture  ....
Drugi put: plava, mlađa sestra i doktor kojemu neću spominjati ime (to su pravila?)...grezo, jako grezo, pogotovo doktor-arogantan, površan, zajedljiv,  bio je i mlađi koji je bio o.k.(valjda su to specijalizanti),

 prvi put sam razmišljala o mitu i vezama, što je jako žalosno, iako sam protivnik veza i vezica i nikad ih nisam koristila...jednostavno se pitam kako bi taj porod išao, ne vjerujem da bih imala snage za svađanje u tom trenutku, a tip totalno ignorira pacijente da me je strah....(ne očekujem crkutanje ni ljubaznost u svakom trenutku, ali neko povjerenje moram imati....)

U svakom slučaju, svaka čast ljudima koji se trude biti normalni na svom poslu (k*ao što se u većini profesija podrazumijeva*), i najrađe bih ih pohvaljivala svakom prilikom-i to javno

a ostale može biti sram, bez obzira na znanje, koliko si dopuštaju samo zato što imaju pred sobom preplašene i bolesne ljude....ogorčena sam i tužna, da se ja tako ponašam-dobila bih otkaz-bez obzira na diplomu...izgleda da je ta branša mamac za  altruiste s jedne strane i ego manijake s druge...

----------


## marissa22

smi li se javno pohvalit doktore  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

> smi li se javno pohvalit doktore


ma nego šta, na drugim temama ih se hvali i kudi imenom i prezimenom ( kad možemo ministra Milinovića, što ne bismo i doktore ?   :Laughing:  )

----------


## marissa22

e pa onda
sanja mihalj srdelić
i deni karelović
za  svaku pohvalu

----------


## Bebinja

> e pa onda
> *sanja mihalj srdelić*i deni karelović
> za  svaku pohvalu


simpatična dokrica,radila mi drugu amnioskopiju,tako nježna je bila,nisam ni osjetila  :Wink:

----------


## marissa22

da, i meni
ja san prestravljena pitala ajme meni, oće li više, a ona davno gotova
odlična je, i posli me šivala,nakon poroda, ništa nisan osjetila, stvarno e odlična

----------


## marissa22

mislin, meni je stvarno nježna bila, nisan osjetila nista  :Smile:  
stvarno  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Ima li netko iskustva sa dr. Mršićem? On će, izgleda, voditi moju seku do poroda. Može i na pp.

----------


## Pepita

> Ima li netko iskustva sa dr. Mršićem? On će, izgleda, voditi moju seku do poroda. Može i na pp.


Čula sve pozitivno.

----------


## malena beba

moja prijateljica je jucer rodila u splitu. ovo joj je 4 put u 6 god i kaze da su joj odma po porodu bebu stavili na prsa da sisa, tek poslije toga su je prali i vagali. eto, to me bas razveselilo   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> moja prijateljica je jucer rodila u splitu. ovo joj je 4 put u 6 god i kaze da su joj odma po porodu bebu stavili na prsa da sisa, tek poslije toga su je prali i vagali. eto, to me bas razveselilo


Ma čekaj, je li to u starom rodilištu  :? 
Ako je, onda jedno veliko huraaaaaaaaaaaa  :D

----------


## malena beba

da, da, u starom, novo jos nije otvoreno.

----------


## Pepita

> da, da, u starom, novo jos nije otvoreno.


...ajde fala Bogu dragom bar nešto.

----------


## anteaa

Ja sam rodila 25.11 2009 u splitskom rodilištu svoju prvu bebicu sa svoih 38 godina.........nažalost beba je umrla 10 dana pred porod ..............osoblje mi je bilo predivno.

----------


## Pinky

ajme antea   :Love:   :Love:  bas mi je zao draga moja.   :Sad:

----------


## malena beba

anteaa   :Love:   bas mi je zao

----------


## sunčica123

evo upravo čitam da se novo rodilište otvara u ponedjeljak :D 
živi bili pa vidili

----------


## malena beba

> evo upravo čitam da se novo rodilište otvara u ponedjeljak :D 
> živi bili pa vidili


di je pisalo? ne vidim na portalu slobodne??
nadam se da ce ga napokon otvorit, sramota je koji se novci trose
na rodiliste koje je zatvoreno!! 
a nakon toga bi mogli malo srediti i ostatak bolnice! nekidan smo bili sa malim, na citavu bolnicu jedan lift radi!! pola sata smo cekali sa krevetom ispred lifta!

----------


## princess puffy

u neki drugi ponedjeljak,u ovaj slijedeći sigurno ne

----------


## sunčica123

Split: Novo rodilište počet će s radom u ponedjeljak
13:11 | 18.01.2010. | Piše: Tina Jokić
Split: Novo rodilište počet će s radom u ponedjeljak
Prva beba u novom slitskom rodilištu zaplakat će idući ponedjeljak, rekao je ravnatelj KBC-a Split Dujomir Marasović. To je oko mjesec i pol dana otkako je premijerka Jadranka Kosor svečano otvorila zgradu na Firulama.
- Riječ o nizu procedura koje je trebalo ispoštovati. Jednostavno nije moglo brže - rekao je Marasović. Zgradu je trebalo temeljito sterilizirati, a čekao se i namještaj koji je sada već stigao.[/quote]

iz 24h, nije baš neka novina ali eto možda nam se posreći

----------


## koryanshea

jeste vidili ovo?
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...9/Default.aspx
meni ovo izgleda prestrašno, totalno treniranje strogoće

ali izgleda da će biti moguće tatama vidit bebu dok je u rodilištu, to piše u ovom članku:
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...9/Default.aspx

----------


## koryanshea

ajme pardon, linkala sam dvaput na isti članak  :Rolling Eyes: 

prvi je trebao biti ovaj: http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...4/Default.aspx

----------


## Bebinja

Ta pravila su i do sada vridila hehe,ništa novo...
čekamo sutrašnji dan  :Laughing:

----------


## koryanshea

> Ta pravila su i do sada vridila hehe,ništa novo...


pa toliko o modernizaciji  :Rolling Eyes: 
do sada su se stalno izvlačili da ne može drugačije jer je staro rodilište... a sad je novo rodilište - a stare glave

----------


## Nina2007

> evo upravo čitam da se novo rodilište otvara u ponedjeljak :D 
> živi bili pa vidili


ja dobila info iz prve ruke* da je danas stvarno počinju *(moj tata radi kao zaštitar i čuva zgradu novog rodilišta)

kaže da je prof.Tadin jutros već u 5ipo došao tamo

----------


## purple rain

tko će bit prva sretnica za rodit u novo rodilište... kažu da tamo ništa ne boli   :Grin:

----------


## Nina2007

hahaha...boli svugdi isto...samo će možda tamo bit ugodnije boravit onih par dana nakon poroda. 

A i onima koje čuvaju trudnoću će bit ljepše, a ne ono prije - ono je stvarno bilo očajno i dodatno bacalo u depresiju  :/

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> tko će bit prva sretnica za rodit u novo rodilište...


Ne znam kako se mama zove, ali na televiziji sam vidjela da je u novom rodilištu danas rođena lijepa mala Marta   :Heart:

----------


## purple rain

> purple rain prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tko će bit prva sretnica za rodit u novo rodilište...
> 
> 
> Ne znam kako se mama zove, ali na televiziji sam vidjela da je u novom rodilištu danas rođena lijepa mala Marta


je i rekla je da je bilo brzo i super....

----------


## lara26

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  purple rain prvotno napisa
> ...


... a cetvrto ne moze nego tako   :Smile:

----------


## Nina2007

a i šta mislita da bi ju stavili na TV da je rekla drugačije   :Laughing:  
bi'će su h snimili par pa odabrali onu koja je nabolje ispala / nahvalila novo rodilište  :Grin:

----------


## Nina2007

*mislite

----------


## dani1

Vidjela sam koliko su pokazali na televiziji. Ono što su pokazali lijepo izgleda, televizor i tak...Jedna žena je spomenula nove stolove za rađanje, žao mi je što ih nisu pokazali, baš me zanima kak izgledaju, valjda se žene konaćno imaju za kaj primiti, ja sam se primila za stalak s infuzijom i zubima za zrak. Baš me zanimaju iskustva. Valjda će se uskoro netko javiti s friškim info s lica mjesta.

----------


## Bebinja

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...9/Default.aspx
evio to ovako izgleda...
meni još malo do termina...

----------


## srecica

Koliko prozora u radaoni ... gdje je tu intimnost? Nadam se da su mislili na sistem zamracivanja i stvaranja ugodnije i intimnije atmosfere za porod.

----------


## Bebinja

ta rađaonica sa vodom još neće bit u funkciji,tako kaže ravnatelj,a ove ostale,njih osam,mislim da nemaju tolike prozore,još malo pa ću tesstirat  :Grin:

----------


## buba klara

da li netko zna kakvu svježu info. o porodu u novom rodilištu? sestru očekuje porod za koji dan... čula je samo iz neke treće ruke da se pristup porodu nije baš promijenio, da se i dalje rađa samo u ležećem položaju, da je drip i dalje "pod normalno"... zna li netko nešto više?

----------


## Berlin

> ... čula je samo iz neke treće ruke da se pristup porodu nije baš promijenio, da se i dalje rađa samo u ležećem položaju, da je drip i dalje "pod normalno"... zna li netko nešto više?


Eto toga sam se ja bojala. 
Lako je prominit zidove, ali glave........

----------


## Pepita

Morat će promijeniti stare navike.
Ići će vjerojatno na to da i splitsko rodilište bude "Prijatelj djece", a za to će im trebati puno više od mijenjanja starih navika.

----------


## purple rain

susjeda unutra čeka porod... kaže da joj je super... hotel s 5*, sestre predivne, šale se, doktori nježni i razgovorljivi...  pitam ja nju: jes' ti sigurna da si u  SPlitu  :Smile: 
javim kakvi su joj bili na porodu...

----------


## sunčica123

danas sam se vratila iz bolnice, bila sam 10-ak dana na održavanju trudnoće
svaka pohvala osoblju pogotovo sestrama koje su nam svima na odjelu bile poput druge mame

----------


## TIGRICA

Ja sam iz Zagreba,ima li koja ženica koja je rodila u splitskoj novoj bolnici. Naime,moram roditi u 7mj. i neznam da li da idem u Split ili Zadar? Prvi puta sam rodila carski,a sada bi htzjela prirodno,kakvi su doktori tamo. Javljajte se cure sa iskustvima novih rodilja. Da li vrijedi tečaj u Zagrebu za Split,tj. trudnički tečaj jer bi da suprug ide samnom.

----------


## malena beba

zar ti nije daleko iz zg ici u split radjat?

sta se tice prozora u radjaoni, pa i prije su bili prozori preko cijelog zida u boksevima, zar ne?? i ne bi rekla da je drip po normalno, ja ga prije 3 god nisam dobila.
nisu mi ga ni ponudili, da nebi bilo zabune.

----------


## buba klara

ma ona je to čula iz treće ruke, kako sam napisala, zato je i zanima ako ima netko friški da sazna točne info.

----------


## Bebinja

evo,ja se nadam da ću za par dana napisat neku informaciju o novome rodilištu...

----------


## malena beba

> evo,ja se nadam da ću za par dana napisat neku informaciju o novome rodilištu...


jedva cekam, bas me zanima

----------


## purple rain

susjeda rodila... CR... nakon 40-ak sati trudova samo 1 prst uloživa (a to je bila i ranije)....

----------


## srecica

> susjeda rodila... CR... nakon 40-ak sati trudova samo 1 prst uloživa (a to je bila i ranije)....


Jadna zena  :Sad:  nadam se da ce se brzo oporaviti i da su i ona i beba dobro.

----------


## Anastazija

Pozdrav svima ja sa nova na forumu,ali nisam nasla temu za predstavljanje,buduci da nisam na Ti s kompjuterom..nemojte mi zamjeriti.Iz Splita sam i jaako sam sretna zbog novog rodilišta.Prijateljica mi ima rodit svaki cas,pa vam javim sta ona kaze,zasada sam cula sve pozitivno sto se tice novog rodilista,a i osoblja.Mislim da se jos ne vrse porodaji u vodi barem sam tako cula.

----------


## Bebinja

bila sam danas na amioskopiji...
ulaze po dvi žene,nema svlačionica i nešto za nabacit na sebe...
zato ponesite neku dužu majiicu ili  suknjicu...
inače sestre su ok,ljubazne,nema ružnih tonova...

----------


## brane

prijateljica mi je prije par dana izgubila bebu u našem predivnom novom rodilištu...
ima užasne traume i rekla je kako ne zna da li će se više ikad usuditi uči u to rodilište...

novo rodilište...stari mesari.....

----------


## ivona30

Prvo ne mogu virovat da još niko nije napisa ništa?!?!?! Evo ovako lipe moje...Ja rodila 07.02. Šta se tiče izgleda, opreme i čistoče sve je za čistu desetku  :Smile:  Šta se tiče izbora kod rađanja di te legnu tu i ostaješ - isključivo ležeći položaj, noge gore guza dole i upri...Epiduralnu nisam dobila, mada sam je molila i molila, a i imala san vrimena s obzirom da sam došla prst otvorena...Drip sam dobila, mada sam inzistirala da mi ga ne daju...Dobila dolantin nakon dvi ure moljenja...Babicu sam imala ajme majko tolii bezobrazluk nisam u životu doživila, čak sam je uspila i slikat i rekla joj da ćemo se srest već negdi u gradu pa ću joj onu braunilu šta mi je išćupala iz ruke u suprotnom smjeru zabit u okce  :Mad:  Inače na porodu je bia Dr. Jukić nikad prije nisam čula za njega ali sve pohvale je da me otvara ručno i mislila san da ću ga udavit onim visećim stopalima, spasia me i ubrza mi porod jedno 2 sata...njemu i svim, ali svim sestrama sve pohvale...Jako drage ženice, voljne pomoć koliko god jadne stignu, s obzirom da ih fali jedno 50-ak na onoliki kompleks, žene se ubijaju od posla...Sobe su prva liga  :Klap:  Sve čisto uredno...samo obavezno ponesite svoj wc papir, jer toga nema, sapun za ruke i pelenice za bebane jer njima nestane svako 2. dan...Pa vam svakako oni kažu da kažete taticama da ponesu u posjetu. Posjete su svaki dan od 16:30 do 17:30 kod vas u sobi i tata može vidit bebu  Ja sam sad kući, beban je nažalost još u bolnici na neonatologiji koja je isto tako za svaku pohvalu...ali se nadam za 10-ak dana da smo napokon zajedno  :Heart:  Eto ga, odužila ja....ako vas još šta zanima slobodno pitajte... :Love:

----------


## Bebinja

evo da i ja nešto napišem...
ja sam zadovoljna svojim porodom i kako se sve odvijalo.
nisu me klisirali,nisam dobila drip...
došla sam 8cm otvorena,bila manje od dvi ure u boksu.
dokrorica ok,babice isto...
stanje na odjelu super...
sestre preferiraju dojenje,bočice ako treba...
bilo je i papira,i sapuna,čistih lancuna,spavačica...
hrana ok,mada su procije slabašne...
sestre su uvik na raspolaganju,i stvarno ljubazne s obzirom na obim posla...
rađaonica je super,uredno i prostrano,ali nema alternative osim ležanja.
mene su odma poslali u boks,nisam se šetala...
itd...

----------


## srecica

Kako je sa rooming-in-om?

----------


## Bebinja

meni je rooming in ispao na kraju super...
bebe su s vama non stop,sestre ih kupaju prije vizite pedijatra,mijenjau ih tri puta dnevno,a izmedju iz mijenajte vi koliko puta hoćete.
ja sam odmah počela dojit,sestra dodje i pita treba li dohrana,ja sam je odbila jer sam smatrala da nije potrebno.
onoj bebi kojoj treba dohrana dobije je na poziv mame...
uglavnom,meni je rooming in pozitivna stvar,uspila sam se i malo naspavat...

i da,oni veliki prozori su zatamnjeni.

----------


## srecica

Hvala Bebinja.




> i da,oni veliki prozori su zatamnjeni.


 :Klap:

----------


## zrinka

pa tko odreduje da li bebi treba dohrana?
trude li se sestre oko dojenja, pomazu li mamama?

koliko nakon poroda mama dobije bebu i odvaja li se beba od mame odkad ju rodi pa dok mama ne dodje u sobu?

joj sto se tice poroda isto ko prije, cini mi se ....lezeci polozaj, rucno otvaranje, klistir, ajme, sva sam se najezila   :Sad: 

ono sto je novo i dobro cini mi se je jedino rooming in tj da je beba stalno s majkom  :Klap: , bojim se da promjene na bolje od toga nema (osim naravno wc a u svakoj sobi tj novih prostornih uvjeta)

----------


## Bebinja

pedijatrica odluči treba li bebi dohrana ili ne.
sestre se trude i pomažu koliko mogu...
rade pokuse podoja.
beba se dobije odma nakon poroda,neko vrime,pa je odnesu obuć i nakon toga je vraćaju mami u boks,tu su zajedno cilo vrime dok ne odu na odjel,onda se opet nakratko odvajaju dok pedijatrica ne pregleda bebu.
nakon toga je beba s mamom non stop.

----------


## buba klara

a da li netko prvorotkama pomogne oko dojenja (pokaže položaj,namjesti bebu i sl.)?

----------


## Bebinja

ima jedna edukatorica za dojenje,da budem iskrena ja je ni prvi put,a bome ni ovaj put  vidjela.
ali vjerovatno dolazi na zahtjev.
uglavnom sestre znaju pomoć,savjetovat,možda i pedijatrica da koji savjet.

----------


## buba klara

evo javila mi se sestra, došla joj je jutros u sobu teta savjetnica za dojenje  :Smile:  i pokazala joj osnovne stvari, malo je ohrabrila i uglavnom, ok je...
nažalost, dolazi samo radnim  danom, "sretnice" koje rode vikendom praktički je i ne vide

----------


## Bebinja

ja sam rodila radnim danom,nisam je vidila niti jednom hehe,a možda zato šta mi nije ni trebalo,dojenje nam je odmah krenulo...

šta kaže sestra,kako joj je u rodliištu?

----------


## buba klara

snalazi se  :Smile:

----------


## Loryblue

> prijateljica mi je prije par dana izgubila bebu u našem predivnom novom rodilištu...
> ima užasne traume i rekla je kako ne zna da li će se više ikad usuditi uči u to rodilište...
> 
> novo rodilište...stari mesari.....


žao mi je tvoje prijateljice i što je izgubila bebu, ali kakve to veze ima s novim rodilištem :Confused: 
ne kužim. nigdi veze.
pa ta joj se tragedija mogla dogodit i usrid grada, u vlastitom stanu, u starom rodilištu, u kazalištu......kužiš šta hoću kazat.


drago mi je pročitat pozitivna iskustva. iako mi ne dođe da idem sama provjerit :Grin: 
po meni je jedin i inajveći (zasad) problem - nedostatak osoblja. pa nisu sestre roboti niti se moglu klonirat pa da ih bude više nego ih ima. triba zaposlit medicinskog osoblja pa će svima bit lakše.

p.s. ja imam pozitivna iskustva i iz starog rodilišta. meni je bilo super. (ili sam ja možda jedna vrlo tolerantna i prilagodljiva osoba....)

----------


## ivona30

po meni je jedin i inajveći (zasad) problem - nedostatak osoblja. pa nisu sestre roboti niti se moglu klonirat pa da ih bude više nego ih ima. triba zaposlit medicinskog osoblja pa će svima bit lakše.


POTPISUJEM!

----------


## Kupusic

> uglavnom sestre znaju pomoć,savjetovat,možda i pedijatrica da koji savjet.


Ma sestre će vam pomoći. Samo ih pitajte. Meni je dvaput pomogla s dojenjem sestra za mame, a jednom čak i sestra koja je za bebice.

Ja imam pozitivno iskustvo iz Splitskog rodilišta. Imala prirodan porod. DOšla puknutog vodenjaka, nisu mi davali drip, pustili me da dobijem svoje trudove i da ide prirodno. 
Ekipa u rađaoni (babice i liječnici) su mi bili stvarno ok osim epiziotomije.  :Rolling Eyes:  AKo si prvorotka teško da ćeš je izbjeći. 

Jedina zamjerka rodilištu je prestrašan nedostatak osoblja!!! Stvarno ih je premalo!

----------


## CUUuu

> beba se dobije odma nakon poroda,neko vrime,pa je odnesu obuć i nakon toga je vraćaju mami u boks,tu su zajedno cilo vrime dok ne odu na odjel,onda se opet nakratko odvajaju dok pedijatrica ne pregleda bebu.
> nakon toga je beba s mamom non stop.


Kako to izgleda? Jesu li onda u sobi za mame i krevetići za bebe?Koliko je mama i beba u sobi?

----------


## Bebinja

Kraj maminog kreveta je i bebin krevet.
U sobi su po dvije mame i bebe,ima i vlastiti wc sa tuš kabinom.
U sobi je i komoda za presvlačenje beba.

----------


## CUUuu

Predivno  :Smile:

----------


## neobična

> Kraj maminog kreveta je i bebin krevet.
> U sobi su po dvije mame i bebe,ima i vlastiti wc sa tuš kabinom.
> U sobi je i komoda za presvlačenje beba.


 
Ja sam doduše rodila u starome, ali čini mi se da je ovo jedino šta je napredak u odnosu na staro rodilište...kako ti ljudi ne shvaćaju da nedostaje educiranog kadra?

----------


## Anastazija

Neshvacam zasto se nemoze u bazen kada ga imaju,i zasto nemoze stolcic nego mora biti lezeci polozaj ...Sto se tice osoblja,kaze mi jedna sestra sta radi u bolnici da nezna kako sestrama noge ne opadnu...

----------


## Bebinja

sestre stvarno imaju masu posla,ali ja moram reć da nisam primjetila da je njihov odnos prema rodiljama zbog toga nikakav,dapače,uslužne su i svaka im čast.

a taj bazen,mislim da neće još dugo bit u uporabi.

----------


## Anastazija

nadam se da ce se barem moci radjati na stolcicu,kad vec bazen nije u funkciji jos..mozda nemaju osoblje koje je o tome educirano.

----------


## TIGRICA

Ja sam iz Zagreba,ali morat ću roditi u Splitskoj bolnici. Da li me može koja od vas uputiti šta mi je točno potrebno za splitsku bolnicu? Da li se može poroditi na stolčiću? Vrlo važno da li se može tražiti taj stolčić ili su neljubazni. Ovo mi je 2.porod,ali prvi je završio carskim rezom,nadam se da će ovaj vaginalno. Inače i vegetarijanka sam,pa kakva je hrana po tom pitanju? Komu se moram obratiti za hranu prije poroda? rodit bi trebala u 9-7. Imam još mjesec i pol dana do termina. Ima li koji doktor u bolnici kojem se mogu obratiti,kojeg preporučate?? Hvala svima na odgovorima.

----------


## TIGRICA

Bebinja,
Daj mi molim te odgovori na pitanje,jer vidim da si ti jedina svježa došla iz Splitske bolnice. Ja naime moram roditi u Splitu jer suprug radi u Šibeniku,pa nam nema smisla iz Šibenika ići za Zagreb.

----------


## zrinka

tigrica, a zasto ne bi rodila u sibeniku?
nisam sigurna za stolcic, mislim da ga ST rodiliste nema

----------


## TIGRICA

Zrinka,sve najgore sam čula o šibenskoj bolnici,s tim da mm nemože biti samnom,a u splitskoj može. Tako da šibenska ne dolazi u obzir. A i splitska hvala bogu barem ima uređene sobe,barem nešto.

----------


## zrinka

to je problem, sto mm ne moze biti s tobom
ali jesi li se prijavila na tecaj u st rodilistu? jer nema mjesta, trebas se na pocetku trudnoce prijavtit jer ako nemate potvrdu s tecaja, ne mozes biti s tobom

----------


## Nina2007

> evo javila mi se sestra, došla joj je jutros u sobu teta savjetnica za dojenje  i pokazala joj osnovne stvari, malo je ohrabrila i uglavnom, ok je...
> nažalost, dolazi samo radnim  danom, "sretnice" koje rode vikendom praktički je i ne vide


 a tek sretnice koje rode na Božić  :Razz: 
meni je prvi put došla tek treći dan kad smo išli doma i kad je već bilo kasno..
valjda ću drugi put imati više sreće  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TIGRICA

Bok ima li koja kakvih novosti o ST? Da li je možda koja rodila na stolčiću?Još imam 2 tjedna do poroda,u Šibeniku sam,pa želim hitne informacije. Kako se dođe do bolnice? Meni su na uputnici napisali Firule-da li je to nova bolnica? Da li mi može koja reći jel se može tamo doći da se vidi bolnica tj.da vidim kakvi su uvjeti. Znam da sam u visokoj trudnoći pa me zanima da ne dolazim bezveze.

----------


## Bebinja

nema ti stolčića u st rodilištu.
mislim da ti nema mogućnosti vidjeti rodilište prije,ali pokušaj ih nazvat pa pitat.

----------


## TIGRICA

Da li je moguć porod da nije u ležećem stavu,da li ti odmah stavljaju ctg kada dođeš tamo? Ima li mogućnosti da se šećem? Ja sam naime rodila u Grazu i to carski pa zato pitam?

----------


## Bebinja

Mislim da možeš samo u ležećem položaju rađat,nisu ti oni u splitu za neke inovacije hehe.
lezi,muči i radjaj :Wink: 

a čuj,ako naletiš na dobru i razumnu ekipu,valjda bi se s njima mogla i dogovorit oko šetanja i ctg-a.

----------


## TIGRICA

Onda mi je najbolje da dođem tamo na minutu trudova pa šta bude.Šetat ću se išpred bolnice i to je to...O bože pomozi mi.Već imam noćne more

----------


## Bebinja

Tigrice,nemoj puno mislit,bit će dobro.
kad ti je termin?
ima i u splitskom rodilištu dobrih doktora i babica.

----------


## Bebinja

da se ispravim,nije baš ležeći položaj,ledja su malo podignuta.

----------


## Anastazija

nakon sta san i ja rodila u splitskom rodilistu da kazem iz prve ruke svoje iskustvo...radjaone prekrasne,nove udobne,lezaj na kojem se radja udoban sirok komodan,moze se podesivat visina naslona iz lezeceg u polu lezeci i sjedeci...babice ja s mojima zadovoljna...doktor koji je prisustvovao porodu,ljubazan (ovo pisem jer su me naplasili s raznim mrkim licima) roming in-prekrasno nesto,sobe lipe ciste,uredne,svaka ima svoje kupatilo i po dvije zene su u svakoj sobi...e sad sestre na odjelu,hmmm. kako koja ja sam imala srece sto se tice nekoliko jednostavno prekrasnih i preljubaznih sestara na koje sam naisla..jedina mi je jedna od svih tamo bila malo..neko mrko lice,ali znaci to je jedna od svih smjena i sestra druge su mi stvarno bile super i strpljive,mada imaju toliko posla da je to luuudilooo opce...
vizita koje sam se plasila izgledala je jednostavno ovako:samo jedan doktro i jedna sestra,pogledaju punte i to je to.

----------


## niaa

Baš mi je drago!Lipo je da je tako!

----------


## bambus99

evo i mog iskustva iz splitsko rodilista:
nakon sta mi je puknula plodna voda, moji trudovi krenili samo od sebe, ali nije islo bas kako smo mislili...uglavnom.. nakon 18 sati trudova sta mojih sta umjetnih zavrsih na CR.... nisam se otvarala... ali niko meni zbog toga nije kriv ( je doduse da su me mozda mogli odvesti ranije na cr ali.. )... doktor je bio tu od trenutka kako sam usla u box, ako on taj cas nije tu onda neka sestra, niti jedne sekunde nisam bila sama, stol za radanje je udoban, lipo je velik, nigdi nista ne zulja ( da bas bi nam triba jos i tvrdi stol pored svega) .... nudili su mi ovde... ma stvarno nemam sta za reci... nakon budenja iz anastezije u sok sobi isto su sestre bile odlicne, svako malo su povirivale, cak su me malko izbrisale i oprale  :Yes: , ni ja nisam mogla virovat. kad sam dosla u sobu, sve lipo novo, cisto, mirise. samo nas dvi u sobi nase bebe. wc je tu, tus..odlicno. sta se tice sestara na odjelu, ja nemam niti jednu zamjerku, sve sta nam je tribalo su bile tu, kad god bih zovnili dolazile bi jako brzo. i stvarno ih je malo s obzirom koliko imaju posla..i svaka im cast kako sve izdrze.

----------


## Anastazija

zao mi je sta se tice tvojih tudova od 18 sati  :Sad:  nadam se ad ces drugi put imati ljepse iskustvo...eto bar je sve drugo bilo ok.jedina zamjerka koju imam za splitsko rodiliste je sto mi nisu dozvolili da ostanem uz bebu koja je imala zuticu,vec su me poslali kuci a beba je ostala..ja ronila suze ali nisu me pustili stat jos dva dana..mzda nije bilo mista,neznam..

----------


## bambus99

*anastazija* i meni je malo glupo to sta mama ne moze ostati s bebom ako ona ostaje duze zbog zutice.pa ne ostaje se tu jos cili misec, nego svega par dana. stvarno imaju tu neku glupu "politiku" sta se tog tice.

----------


## Nina2007

imam jedno pitanjce za vas koje ste friško rodile tamo....naime čula sam da *u rodilište ulazi isključivo 1 (jedna) torba i da sve osim toga vraćaju. Je li istina da to bukvalno provode ili?*

Naravno nisam ni mislila vuć 3 torbetine sa sobom za ta jadna 3 dana, ali prvi put (u starom rodilištu, 2007.) sam imala sa sobom jednu putnu torbu (unutra papuče, čarape, rezrevna odjeća, gaćice, 3-4 paketa uložaka, izdajalica i sl.) + jedan mali "kovčežić za make up" (to mu je namjena inače, nisam nosila šminku u rodilište  :Laughing: ) u kojem sam držala osnovne higijenske potrepštine: četkicu/kalodont, češalj, tekući sapun, vlažne maramice, čisto da ih ne miješam sa npr čarapama i šporkim vešom koji odlažem (u kesi) u torbu, i da se ne moram saginjat u putnu torbu svaki put kad npr želim oprat zube ili ić promijenit uložak.
I tako sam mislila i ovaj put.

  Međutim sad mi sestra kaže, bila je danas na pregled u rodilište, da su joj rekli (i da piše negdje na vratima di je prijem) da sad u novom ne smije se nego doslovce jedna torba unijet i to je to. I da su strogi full pa da će mi ako dođem s jednom srednjom i tom jednom malom - jednu poslat nazad doma  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebinja

ja sam rodila prije 10 mj,taman kada se novo rodilište otvorilo i naravno nisam znala za to sa torbom.
na prijemu mi  je sestra rekla da izvadim najosnovnije stvari koje će mi trebati a muž će torbu donijeti za vrijeme posjeta od 1630-1730.
ono što sam smatrala najosnovnije sam stavila u kesicu koja je išla sa mnom u rađaonu,ostatak mi je mm donio taj dan za vrijeme posjeta.
e sada,pošto ne dopštaju donošenje stvari izvan vremena određenog za posjete(kada rodiš budeš 2 sata u boksu) pa računaj na to.

u taj mali kovčežić možes stavit ono šta ti treba za rađaonu+prve momente u sobi(ulošci,gačice,šugamanić,voda,nešto za pregrist,itd...)

grintaju na te velike torbe,jer torbe u sobi moraju stati u ormar,koji nije nešto velik.ja sam imala neku torbu srednjih dimenzija,i stala mi je u ormar.

----------


## bambus99

nina2007 ja sam rodila u novom rodilistu prije nekih mices ipo. i stvarno ne smis nosit veliku torbu, nego jednu manju, ono za prvu ruku, a ostalo ti donese muz za vrime posjeta. i kako je rekla bebinja, torba mora stat u ormaru. ja sam u tu sta sam odma ponila sam sobom spremila uloske, gacice, vode, lekadol,mali rucnik,neke kekse,punjac za mob., pastu za zube,cetkicu, cesalj (jer nisam znala u koju cu uru rodit pa da ne cekam vrime posjeta, a na samom kraju sam dobro i ponila jer sam rodila u 17.26, pa ko bi ceka sutra do 16.30 ).

----------


## Nina2007

hvala na odgovorima cure  :Kiss: 
eto dobro da znam jer koliko se ja sjećam u starom se odmah nosila i velika.
Točnije, u rađaonu sam ponijela samo mini ruksakić (baby size, ono baš mali) s dokumentima/mobitelom i ostalim sitnicama, a tu veću torbu (s ulošcima, gaćicama, čarapama, četkicom/kalodontom itd.) su zaprimili isto odmah i čekala me u sobi kad su me smjestili nakon poroda (di je bila u međuvremenu, od trenutka mog zaprimanja u rodilište, do trenutka kad mi je dodijeljena soba nakon poroda - nemam pojma)

Znači sad samo nosim ruksakić sa sobom, a "velika" torba ostaje doma (i MD ju donosi dan nakon - na prve slijedeće posjete)?
doduše i ima neke logike  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

ikakvih friških iskustava o porodima ili održavanju trudnoće?

----------


## Nina2007

moja sister je bila od NG smještena tamo do evo jučer.
Stavili su ju s 37tj (blizanačka trudnoća) i budući da porod sam nije krenuo ni u 40.om tjednu, 14.-og su ju odlučili "pogurati" pa su joj dali 2x gel pa drip, pa probijali vodenjak, na kraju i rezali of kors...sve gdje se moglo medicinski intervenirati - su isforsirali. Srećom sve je dobro završilo ali ipak mislim da nije sve to bilo potrebno...no dobro.

A glede boravka tamo, veli da je sve lijepo čisto uredno ali da *osoblja* gadno *manjka,* i da *rooming in* nije baš doživjela kao pozitivno iskustvo jer uz manjak osoblja/pomoći koji bi trebali uskočiti kad zatreba - to dođe kao mučenje. Pogotovo što ih je ona imala dvoje.

E da, posjete su još uvijek zabranjene zbog gripe..

----------


## Pinky

nina hvala, i ja čekam blizance, pa me je zanimalo kako to izgleda. onako kako sam mislila da izgleda, na žalost.
ma samo da bebolinci budu ok

----------


## Berlin

Imam jedan konkretan prijedlog: da li neko od "splitskih rodilja" zajedno sa mnom ima volju i želju obratiti se nekom novinaru da malo piše o stanju u tom rodilištu i odnosu n e k i h doktora?
Recimo da već godinama imam tu želju, a sada me na to ponukalo iskustvo moje sestre.
Sve to samo zbog svih budućih žena koje će tako kročiti.

----------


## marjetarino

naspram onog starog sad je super!

je da su me spojili na drip iako nisam htjela
je da sam popucala jer me nisu rezali 
je da mi je bebac ima misec ipo dana ogrebotinu na glavi.......

ali onaj osjecaj kad ti daju bebu odmah i kad ostane s tobom u radaoni da je mozes dojit,to je ne procjenjivo . Svega pola sata ti je uzmu za kupanje .
Nema onog moljenja sestara da ti daju bebu da je dojis jer je stalno s tobom nesto prekrasno!! 
zbog loseg sistema starog rodilista prvu bebu nisam dojila ,imala je veeliku zuticu i pola dana bi provela na plavom svjetlu gdje su je hranili na bocicu i toliko se navikla u tih 7 dana da nije htjela vuc vise, a ja sam bila mlada i neobrazovana i sve nam palo u vodu, a sad svjetlo dolazi u sobu i bebe se lijepo suncaju tj. kvarcaju u sobi i kad pozelis je mozes uzet ugasit svjetlo nahranit vratit ma super super.............. i da uuuuuzaaasno je vruce ka u sauni to mi je ono bia HOROR a ja nosila termo carape da mi ne bude zima nogama  :Laughing:

----------


## nessa

e ja san sve prošla u biti me čeka još ovo zadnje ali i carski u starom i normalan porod u starom e sad se nadam da će sve ok proć i u novom pa davidimo i taj princip rada i kako funkcionira ali bude li mi porod kao i zadnji ne znam kako ću dignit sama bebu ali eto,zanima me jesu li počeli puštat posjete i šta ste sve ponile u rađaonu,kada su vam donili ostatak stvari

----------


## bambus99

*nessa*  u samu radaonu mozes poniti bocu vode! i to je to. ja sam rodila na Cr u novom rodilistu prije neka 3 mj.sa sobom sam ponila malu torbu (ne smis vuci one velike torbe) u njoj uloske, cetkicu za zube,pasta,cesalj(sitnice za higijenu).... a ostak stvari je donio mm sutra dan u vrime posjeta (tako je meni ispalo,jer sam rodila u 17.25 popodne a posjeti su samo od 16,30-17.30) . a sta se tice podizanja bebe, e to ces morati sama,bez obzira kako porod prode (ja sam prije Cr imala 18 sati trudova, tako da sam bila napola ziva). ujutro dodu bebu okupati i izvagati, pedijatrica bebu pregleda i to je to. 
zelim ti brz porod i da ne bude jako bolan, i da se brzo oporavis!  :Kiss:

----------


## Asila

Zene, povirite malo ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62978-Rode-dalmatinke-)

----------


## Denny

Bambus, jesu li žene koje su rodile na carski odvojene od "običnih" i imaju li barem malo bolji tretman u smislu da ti pomognu oko bebe ako si "poluživ?" 
Ja sam već prošla jednu operaciju sličnu carskom nakon koje sam satima jedva i glavu mogla pomaknit, a kamoli šta drugo. Sijećam se da sam tad pomislila "Isuse, šta bi ja sad da je i beba kraj mene!" I eto, sad će bit, i to dvi! Najveća noćna mora mi je da će mi bit gladne i da ih neću imat snage presvlačit...

S druge strane sam čula priče da kad rodiš bebu, rodi se i taj majčinski instikt, i ništa ti više ne bude teško ni problem, samo da je beba ok.

----------


## bambus99

*denny* draga, mi smo "carice" odvojene od ostalih. nalazimo se na 4 katu novog rodilisat. pa uvik se tu i tamo muvaju sestre i svako malo ulete i pitaju jel sta triba. osim jedne smjene, one su dvi KATASTROFA!!!  niti dolaze, niti sta pitaju, mom Ivanu nisu cak tile mliko doniti, nego se derala na mene da moram dojit, a kod mene nije bilo niti kap mlika....dok ostatak ekipe je super.uzmu bebu i nose je i pustu te da odspavas malo, prominu je...pa opet dodu ako sta triba....
i stvarno , cim ti donesu bebu, "rodi" se i taj majcinski instikt i sve mozes sama. ja sam bila na pola ziva(ni vamo ni tamo  :Smile:  ),nakon 18 sati trudova zavrsila na CR, ali mi nije bilo tesko dici se i uzeti ga.  :Smile: 

isto tako znam i virujem,onaj cas kad i ti ugledas svoje dvi princeze, proci ce sva bol ovog svit!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

ala ću se ja derat na njih dvi, sve mi se čini lol
kažu ljudi da sam u trudnoći postala smirenija, ali bojim se da bi me čule

----------


## marjetarino

ma ne brini da ce beba bit gladna imas zvonce pa im zvoni nek dodaju i prisvlace to im je posal ,,,stvarno neznam kako je posli carskog ali ni posli vaginalnog nije se bas lako ni dizat ni nista a opet sve sam uspila ,,,mislim da oni i u sobe namistaju da jedna je vec malo bolje da moze pomagat ovoj sta je tek rodila

e da stvarno su super s tim nadohranama ali cim im malo pokazes zube poklopit ce se usima  :Smile:  ni meni nisu tile dat pa sam se izderala na jednu da mi je dite gladno i nek nju mater drzi gladnu doma ,,,i ako mi nece dat da cu joj zvat policiju centar i novine hehehehe mliko je bilo za dvi min u sobi i nakon dvi tri nadohrane krenilo je dojenje kako treba  :Smile: )

----------


## bambus99

*pinky* hahahhah i ja sam se pocela derati kad sam vidila da te dvi "babe" upce ne "cuju" !! 
*marijetarino* ja sam toj babi popila mozak sa zvoncem, i nije tila donit mliko! onda sam se onako odvukla do njihove sobe, i pocela se derat ( a bilo je oko 4 sata u noci) da cu joj zvat policiju, da ce meni mliko stici za pola sata i ako ne uspije doci do mene na 4 kat da ce ona sletit po njega,da cu je prijavti u ministarstvo,....ma nema sta nisam. i donila mi ga je priko neke stvari. na jedvite jade! i nisam imala mlika nikako, nije nikako niti doslo... i dan danas smo na boci. a njen komentar je bio na to sve " ove danasnje mlade mame ne zele dojit, lakse je ditetu dat bocu pa da one mogu di kod hoce ici"  :Shock:  uffff.. sad kad je se sitim iz ovih stopa bi u rodiliste usi joj izvuci. al sve druge sestre su stvarno divne!

----------


## marjetarino

ma ima nekih sestara sta bi ih rado mucila kad rode  :Yes:  A ima ona jedna plava doktorica koja valjda misli ako se malo nasmije da ce joj oduzet od place  :Laughing: 

dr. vukovic mi je najdrazi zna bit malo bahat ali je stvaaaarno bar meni bia super

moja cimerica nakon cile noci sta je pokusavala dojit bebu i sta je mala joj plakala ciluuuu noc ujuto je zatrazila mliko i koza moran je tako nazvat donila joj je to mliko priko neke stvari ,,,mliko na casicu naravno i zena je zamolila da nahrani joj bebu jer da je strah na casicu da joj se ne ugusi i da nikad nije hranila tako bebu ( 3 joj dite ) a ta koza uvalila joj mliko u ruku i neman ja vrimena sad za to i izletila iz sobe!!!!!!! ma sta nemas vrimena to ti je posal !!! uff odma se iznerviram ... ali druge su sestre bile ok hranile su bebe na casicu i govorile nam kako treba ako nam kuci bude potriba

----------


## nahla

bog cure, evo čitam ovo i mislim da znam o kojoj se sestri radi. meni je iskustvo bilo skroz super, samo je ta jedna smjena bila malo bezobrazna, al to su starije sestre pa se one furaju na staru školu. i meni nisu tile dat dohranu nego tek kad je došla mlađa sestra. a denny šta se toga tiče, ne boj se, neće tui bebe bit gladne, prva 24 sata ti oni njima ne daju ništa. meni je rekla jedna sesta da su im ionako želučići puni plodne vode pa da im je dosta i par kapi mlika. i meni je mliko došlo tek nakon 2 dana al cilo vrime sam je dojila "narazno" i samo joj jedan put tamo dala boćicu i sve bilo ok.

----------


## bambus99

ma moram vam ovo napisat!
bila ja neki dan s prijom predvecer prosetat i popit kavu. i sve mi gustamo na znjanu, svaka prica o svom bebacu. kad ono SMRKLO MI SE PRID OCIMA!!!!!!
ugledala sam tu "FAMOZNU" sestru sta Ivanu nije tila donit mliko. odma mi se stvorio neki grop u zelucu. ma jel mi virujete da mi je u jednom trenutku doslo da odem do nje i da je zviznem koiliko je duga i sirika. bas me sama njena pojava bila uznervirala. :Mad: 
kasnije, naravno kad sam krenila kuci, ja i prija smo se smijale kako sam ja cila pocrvenila od muka kad sam je ugledala!

----------


## nahla

hahaha zamisli joj upitnik poviše glave da si joj prišla i opalila trisku :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

> hahaha zamisli joj upitnik poviše glave da si joj prišla i opalila trisku


hahahaa  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Nego zna li tko što je s porodima u vodi???
Ona kada stoji za ukras ili...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nahla

ne virujen da stoji za ukras.... možda liti hlade lubenice u njoj

----------


## Pepita

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Do suza si me nasmijala...
Kaže mi jučer moja ginekologica da neće kada još...
Znači da ću ipak rodit na suho...
Navodno da se može rađati čučeći...da isključivo ležanje uopće nije uvjet. Je li tko tražio neki drugi položaj.

----------


## nahla

ma zezam se za kadu. to bi tribala zvat bolnicu pa pitat, bili su digli neku paniku oko toga u "slobodnu" prije par miseci.
ja nisam tražila drugi jer mi je pasalo tako, al recimo nisam imala trudove pa sam šetala po hodniku puna 3 sata prije nego su me smistili u rađaonu. pitali su me par puta oču li leć al sam ja rela da ne bi, na kraju sam ipak otišla jer su me noge zabolile. 
al stvarno su mi svi bili supr i nisu mi ništa forsirali,sve te prvo pitaju slažeš li se, ma korektni su stvarno,ja sam bila oduševljena iako mi je porod bija dosta teži od prvog

----------


## Bebinja

kada neće još biti u funkciji...
a što se tiče položaja,ovi novi porođajni kreveti imaju razne vrste nagiba...
tako da sam ja radjala u nekom položaju koji nije baš ležeći...

bila sam i u starom i u novom...meni ista priča...

----------


## Pinky

> Do suza si me nasmijala...
> Kaže mi jučer moja ginekologica da neće kada još...
> Znači da ću ipak rodit na suho...
> Navodno da se može rađati čučeći...da isključivo ležanje uopće nije uvjet. Je li tko tražio neki drugi položaj.


pepita jesi li ti to ponovo trudna?

----------


## Pepita

Jesam Pinky  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ma čestitam!!!! jel ovaj put postupak bio u pitanju ili prirodnjak?
ma baš mi je drago da će ta lipojka dobiti bracu ili seku!

----------


## bivana

Pozz svima!  :Smile:  Zna li netko jel ovaj tečaj u bolnici još uvijek obavezan za prisustvo muža na porodu?? Čula sam da se po novom ne mora ići na njihov tečaj. Svaka info dobrodošla. Hval unaprijed. Pozz svima!

----------


## Pinky

> Pozz svima!  Zna li netko jel ovaj tečaj u bolnici još uvijek obavezan za prisustvo muža na porodu?? Čula sam da se po novom ne mora ići na njihov tečaj. Svaka info dobrodošla. Hval unaprijed. Pozz svima!


nije više obavezan. od sada će se trebati potpisati nekakav papir/izjava/pristanak prije poroda i to je to.

----------


## bivana

Pa super onda... Hvala Pinky termin mi je u 6.mjesec pa se trudim skupiti što više informacija u vezi poroda u splitu. A gdje da odemo potpisati tu izjavu i koliko prije poroda? Hvala ti još jednom to su jako lijepe vijesti jer sam čula da im i nije tečaj baš nešto...

----------


## Pepita

> ma čestitam!!!! jel ovaj put postupak bio u pitanju ili prirodnjak?
> ma baš mi je drago da će ta lipojka dobiti bracu ili seku!


I prva trudnoća je bila prirodnjak, doduše nakon tri godine borbe protiv neplodnosti.
Druga trudnoća se desila odmah, taj mjesec odlučili početi i taj mjesec ostala trudna.
Dobro je meni moja baka rekla, kad jednom rodim da se sve odštopa pa onda triba dobro držat spermiće dalje od mene ako ne želim ostati trudna.
Tri puta hura za baku  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

> hahaha zamisli joj upitnik poviše glave da si joj prišla i opalila trisku


nebi ni znala sta je snašlo, a vec bi je naprokidala i nastavila bi pit kavu!  :Laughing:

----------


## bambus99

> Pozz svima!  Zna li netko jel ovaj tečaj u bolnici još uvijek obavezan za prisustvo muža na porodu?? Čula sam da se po novom ne mora ići na njihov tečaj. Svaka info dobrodošla. Hval unaprijed. Pozz svima!


nije ti obavezan vise. kad sam ja isla rodit, mm je tad odlucio da hoce s menom. ja ostala u cudu,  :Shock: , al ajde. nije mi se dalo prepirat s njim, jer sam im vec bila cilo ono predvorje usr..la od plodne vode koliko je to sibalo. i tamo je ispuno neke papire, nemam pojma koje, jer su mene vec bili odveli. i rekli mu da stoji doma u pripravnosti da ce oni zvat.hihihihihi naceka se bome i to posteno, tibalo je nekih 18 sati da rodim , i opet nije bio s menom jer sam zavrsila na CR.

----------


## bambus99

e i sta se tice kade, nema od nje jos nista. jos je ona zastitna folija priko nje... tako da cisto sumnjam da ce je brzo skinuti!  :Razz:

----------


## bebiana

23.02.2011.sam rodila curicu u relativno kratkom porodu cca.4 sata i moram vam reći da imam sve pohvale za čitavo osoblje od rađaone pa do sestara i čistačica s odjela.Mijenjali su mi redovito posteljinu,davali nove spavačice,WC papira i papirnatih ručnika je bilo sasvim dovoljno,iako sam se služila svojim.Cimerica u sobi je dnevno imala samo jednu osobu u posjeti kao i ja,što mi je u potpunosti odgovaralo,da nema nekog nepotrebnog šušura i izlaganja bakcilima kako za bebače tako i za nas rodilje.Jednom riječju sve pohvale,te takvo iskustvo želim i vama.I...što je najvažnije izašle 3-ći dan,tako da nam je tog "bolničkog komoda" bilo sasvim dostatno.

----------


## Denny

Ja sam već dva tjedna na održavanju trudnoće i jednom riječju - POLUDIT ĆU! 
Prvo šta me ovaj drugi tjedan drže bez veze, sve mi je u redu, i ja i bebe, ali niti me tko gleda, niti mi ko šta govori. Doktori samo mrmljaju nešto sebi u bradu, i nedaj bog da ih šta pitaš, usredotočili su se na skroz krivi problem, tj. stvorili su ga tamo di ga nema, i sad gledam u plafon i brojim dane... 30+1... 30+2... bojim se da ću od dosade dočekat i 40+0 i ovdje ćamit do lita!
Grijanje trenutno radi na +28, svaki put se budim u vodi, a ako pitaš čistu spavačicu prave se da su zaboravile sve dok ne trčiš po hodniku za njima. Sestre su kako koja, uglavnom namušene ako im zvoniš, svaka ima svoj način rada. Tako jedna viče ako ne izmirim fibru, druga da kog vraga to mirim... jedna kaže da infuzija mora teći brzo, a sutra kad je jedva kapala, pa sam zvala sestru da sporo ide, izderala se na mene da to tako mora i da će ako ide brže ubit i mene i bebe... I tako mi je boca koja treba isteć za 12 sati tekla 48...
Wc papir dobijemo samo jednu rolu ujutro, kasnije ne daju, a ako ujutro vide da imaš svoju rolu, ne daju ni tu jednu... A da smanje grijanje za samo jedan stupanj, mogli bi cilo rodilište ispunit wc papirom! 
Neki dan je urlala da će nam zvat policiju jer nam je došlo po troje ljudi u sobu umisto jedno, ne smiš nosom povirit van sobe... ma ko žandari su! I svaka cimerica koja mi hitno ode rodit (a bilo ih je), ja joj spremam stvari... ma KOMA! Jednom riječi, pucam po šavovima, tri dana nakon poroda se možda i da izdržati, ali ovo je mučenje kojemu se ne nazire kraj. 

Sorry na ovako crnom izvještaju, znam da ima ovdje i nekih dobrih stvari... samo se trenutno ni jedne ne mogu sitit...

----------


## Pinky

a jado moj dragi, drž se!!
ja boga molim da ne budem tamo ni tjedna više od potrebnog, uf
to hebeno grijanje mi nikad nije bilo jasno po bolnicama. prije 3 tjedna kad sam išla po heparin u dnevnu bolnicu, vani 2-3 stupnja, unutra 27. i čekaš sat vremena doktora, pada ti se u nesvjest od vrućine, ma strava. mogu mislit kako je gore na katu.
znači, zlatni kavez, ko što sam mislila...
nek ste vas 3 super, lako ćemo za sve drugo. znam da  je teško, čuvaj mi se. eto ti me u petak, pola sata  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Pinky, jedva čekam! Cmok!

----------


## nahla

joj danny baš mi je žaj šta ti je tako, al siti se da izlaziš još malo sa paketićem odatle pa će ti bit lakše. je i ja sam se kuvala u znoju, stvarno pretjeruju sa grijanjem. 
al evo za utjehu drugima moje iskustvo je totalno suprotno, valjda su bolje ove na babinjačama nego te sestre na održavanju.
počni vikat na njih i budi i ti malo bezobrazna  :Evil or Very Mad: pa da vidiš kako će se prominit

----------


## Little*star

Još su sad na čuvanju i dobre kako je bilo u starom...najbolje ti je da se sprijateljiš sa čistačicama, od sestara niš koristi...
Nama su govorile da se nemamo šta žalit kad ležimo u tako novim i modernim sobama a imamo i televiziju...ha, ha..

----------


## bambus99

> Još su sad na čuvanju i dobre kako je bilo u starom...najbolje ti je da se sprijateljiš sa čistačicama, od sestara niš koristi...
> Nama su govorile da se nemamo šta žalit kad ležimo u tako novim i modernim sobama a imamo i televiziju...ha, ha..


e da, one misle sad kad imamo tv da smo uvatile Boga za bradu. mos mislit! pa kome se cili dan da buljit u tv?

----------


## Penny Lane

Ja sam bas sad u st bolnici, dijagnosticiran mi je zastoj i osim sto mi svako jutro prije 7 h naprave ctg, oko 8 ga u viziti proglase urednim, u bolnici nemam vise nikakvih "obveza". Samo lezanje i ekrani (laptop, tv...). Fali mi balkon, livada, komadic trotoara, bilo sta za protegnit noge. Ali istini za volju, stvarno se nemam na sto potuzit. Osoblje je super, higijenski uvjeti super, papira IMA, spavacica IMA i cini mi se da stvarno triba bit dobro dobro razmazen za nac neku konkretniju manu osim povremeno razdrazljive sestre ili pretople spavacice (koja se btw moze skinit i obuc samo za vizitu...). Kad bi mi neko mogao garantirati da ce s bebom bit sve ok samo ako budem lezala ovdje, ostala bih i puno duze nego sto cu (nadam se) trebati...

----------


## Pepita

Mene muči porast carskih rezova u splitskom rodilištu  :Sad: 
Svi završavaju na način, žena otvorena 10 cm, beba se nije dovoljno spustila.
Pa ljudi moji što je to????????????

----------


## Pepita

Dobro, ne baš svi, ali tri moje prijateljice, čak tri su upravo zbog ovoga gore završile na cr  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

osobno ne kužim tu negativnu famu oko cr, bolje cr nego izmrcvarena beba

----------


## zrinka

cr je operativni zahvat koji nosi svoje rizike, produzava vrijeme oporavka i sl.

da se u rodilistu podrzava prirodni porod (prirodni nije isto sto i vaginalni!) ovakvih slucajeva bi bilo manje, i uvijek mi je zao cuti
nedavno sa imala srecu cekati prijateljcin slican porod, kad lijecnik zeli da se rodilja porodi dok je on u smjeni, pa nasilno zeli ubrzati porod a tijelo jos nije spremno, na kraju smo nije bio carski nakon cjelodnevnog radjanja sto pod dripom, sto pod gelom....a sve je moglo ici normanim tijekom...manje sokantno i za bebu i za majku

trebalo bi saznati postotak carskih u nasem rodilistu, bas me zanima

----------


## Bebinja

Negdje sam čula da je broj CR u Splitu ili općenito u RH smanjen jer je Milinović tako naredio,to je opreracija koja  puno košta...
pa radje izmrcvare ženu...

----------


## nahla

ja ne znam zašto se stvara tolika fama oko tog rodilišta. svaka žena je priča za sebe, tribaš se zauzet za sebe i jasno reć šta želiš a šta ne. 
mene su pitali želim li šetati ili bi radije legla, nisu mi dali drip na silu i ni nepotrebno, nego tek nakon nekoliko sati šta nisam imala trudove a plodna mi je pukla, isto tako trudile su se da mi ne rade epi.
eto , nemojte se drage moje uvaljivat u negativne filmove i sebi nabijat paniku bez razloga. imajte svoj plan, jasno im recite šta želite i to je to. svima je u cilju da porod prođe šta lakše i da sve bude ok.

----------


## zrinka

pa ne moze se reci da smanjenje broja carskog znaci vise mrcavrenja zena
ja bih rekla obrnuto

ali uz uvjet, naravano, da se sto manje uplice i diktira prirodni tijek poroda

----------


## nahla

> Negdje sam čula da je broj CR u Splitu ili općenito u RH smanjen jer je Milinović tako naredio,to je opreracija koja  puno košta...
> pa radje izmrcvare ženu...


ma daaaaaaj

----------


## Pinky

nije ma daj već je to točno.

----------


## nahla

nemoj se ljutit i nemoj me krivo shvatit alja mislim da su to totalne gluposti. tako se stvaraju mitovi. ministra osobno ne podnosim, al odbijam virovat da može tako nešto naredit

----------


## Bebinja

pa kako ne može' pa jel vidiš šta se radi u zdravstvu? sve se živo plaća. a to im je smanjenje troškova,jer ako se ne varam Cr košta jako puno,neću sada bubati cifru...

----------


## Pinky

> nemoj se ljutit i nemoj me krivo shvatit alja mislim da su to totalne gluposti. tako se stvaraju mitovi. ministra osobno ne podnosim, al odbijam virovat da može tako nešto naredit


da se 8 godina boriš protiv neplodnosti ko ja i da znaš šta je sve nama napravio, povjerovala bi isti sekund. nisu to mitovi, to je hdz i milinović. jurimo putem amerikaniziranja zdravstvenog sustava. sjeti se ovoga za 10 godina.

----------


## nahla

zato sam i rekla nemoj se ljutit i nemoj krivo shvatit. ja imam svoje mišljenje, ti svoje. i ja imam u obitelji par koji se bori protiv neplodnosti pa mi je poznata problematika.
al i dalje mislim da ne triba dizat paniku i krenit na porod sa tako negativnim stavom.

----------


## bambus99

neznam dal se povecao broj carskog u splitkom rodilistu ili ne, ali znam da onaj dan kad sam ja rodila na Cr, su jos 4 zene rodile putem carskog. to je znaci nas 5 u jedan dan. ja i cura koja je bila kraj mene u sok sobi nismo imale dogovreni , s ostale 3 ne znam sta je bilo. e sad, dali je to samo slucajnost bila taj dan ili ne, neznam.............

----------


## Pinky

> al i dalje mislim da ne triba dizat paniku i krenit na porod sa tako negativnim stavom.


apsolutno.
i ne volim stav st rodilja - idem u mesnicu.
ideš roditi, ako ti ne budeš bitch možda neće ni one.
a ako budu, pritrpi se i to...

----------


## Bebinja

ja isto ne volim taj stav...
nije baš tako sve crno...

----------


## bambus99

> apsolutno.
> i ne volim stav st rodilja - idem u mesnicu.
> ideš roditi, ako ti ne budeš bitch možda neće ni one.
> a ako budu, pritrpi se i to...


slazem se!
kad sam krenila u rodiliste, meni je samo bilo na pameti kako me jos samo malo djeli od trenutka kada cu ugledati svoje toliko cekano djete, nisam mislila ko bi mogao bit od doktora, i tokom trudnoce nisam tila slusati nikakve price o "njima" tamo.
 ja sam u radaoni provela 18 sati, i nisam niti jednom vrsnula niti njima nesto prigovarala. mislim da meni nitko nije kriv sta se to sve oduzilo ( je da su mozda me mogli malo prije odvesti na Cr,al dobro), al ipak za ekipu koja mi je bila u radaoni nemam bas nista ruzno za reci.za razliku o sestara na odjelu, ali vec sam pisala o njima, tj. o jednoj doticnoj.

----------


## Pepita

Pa jasno sve se mi trudimo ne biti "bitch" i sve mi pretrpimo, više ili manje, iako smo i pod hormonima, iako nismo sve iste, nije nam svima bio isti porod, nije nam svima bilo jednako roditi, ALI (uvijek postoji ono ali), DA LI JE ŽENA KOJA DONOSI NOVI ŽIVOT NA SVIJET, KOJA MORA PROĆI KROZ BOL I NEŠTO NOVO, ZASLUŽILA DA SE PREMA NJOJ PONAŠA NAJBLAŽE I NAJLJEPŠE ŠTO MOŽE. Mislim da jest! To je cijela poanta.

Kad smo do cr, ne vidim zašto cr ako je žena otvorena 10 cm, osim onog što je i Zrinka rekla, požuruju porod, požuruju i to rezultira time da je beba visoko, a žena je dobila trudove za izgon. Nije vrag da je postalo moderno da se bebe ne spuštaju.

A što se tiče Milinovića, o tom čovjeku ne želim niti razmišljati, kamoli komentirati ga!!!

----------


## zrinka19

evo i mojih dojmova o novom rodilištu

kao prvo moram reći da nemam ni nekih prevelikih zamjerki na staro rodilište, mislim da je bitnije osoblje i njihov odnos prema nama nego sobe i wc-ei
iako je sad puno ljepše i osječala sam se puno "čistije" sa wc-om u sobi
kreveti su super, možete podizati naslon za glavu gore, dolje, s novim madracima više ne bole leđa, ništa ne škripi
super mi je multi funkcionalni ormarič, koji se pretvara u stolić, a ima i minibar
puno je tiše i mirnije, i uopče nema gužve jer ja sam stalno mislila, budući da su svi govorili da je kapacitet rodilišta isti kao prije, a da su u međuvremenu zatvorili neka rodilišta , da će biti gužve i stavljanja više od 2 rodilje u sobama, ali nije

što se tiče stavova o dojenju mislim da se puno promjenilo u odnosu na prije 3 god
sestre potiču dojenje, i ne davaju tako lako adaptirano mlijeko, prvo dugo pokušavaju da žena proba dojit, a tek ako je dijete dosta iznervirano,a ne želi sikiti donesu malo mlijeka da se dijete smiri (i to ne davaju bočice,nego čašice)a onda opet potiču ženu da stavi dijete na sisu

ovaj put me nisu rezali, sa mnom u sobi je isto bila žena koja nije rezana, pa ne znam je li to slučajnost ili su i tu se promjenili na bolje
dijete su mi odmah stavili na prsa, odnijeli su ga samo nakon jedno sat vremena da ga izvažu, i onda je sa mnom odveden u sobu

još jedna promjena zbog koje sam se osječala puno ljudskije je da ujutro u vizitu dolazi samo jedan doktor i jedna sestra, i ne morate skinut gačice ranije , nego kad oni dođu

i na kraju, svo osoblje mi je bilo super i jako ljubazno,sestre dolaze često i pitaju je li sve u redu , je li treba što pomoći

i na kraju evo vam par slika sobe u novom rodilištu
https://picasaweb.google.com/1036134...566/Rodiliste#

----------


## Pinky

hvala zrinka!
a di stave 2 bebe?

----------


## nahla

ima mista pinky, ne boj se, velike su sobe

----------


## Pepita

Meni izgleda super, pristojno, čisto i baš onako kako treba biti.
Ne znam, nakon dugo razmišljanja, ipak ću ići s planom poroda i vjerojatno doulom koja će se pobrinuti za sve to.
Ima li tko preporuku za predivnu doulu u St???

----------


## zrinka19

i zaboravila sam napisat još jednu promjenu u vezi dojenja
ako vam dijete završi na neonatologiji možete se u sobi izdajat, sestre vam daju sterilnu čašicu i nose vaše mlijeko na neonatologiju
inače vi možete 3 puta ići dojiti,u 9, 12 i 15 h

i još jedna ne promjena
koliko sam ja vidila u ovih 5, 6 dana roditelji su samo 2 dijece odnijeli kući u AS

----------


## Pinky

u koju uru počinju sestre u prizemlju skupljati uputnice za preglede kod ginekologa u novom st rodilištu? u 7 ili ranije?

----------


## bambus99

pinky, pocinju ti negdi oko 7.30-8 , ali ne prije. 
ali to skoro ulazis u bolnicu?

----------


## Pinky

evo bila jutros na pregledu. vjerojatno ću na hospitalizaciju krajem mjeseca

----------


## miniminia

> hvala zrinka!
> a di stave 2 bebe?


sa mnom bila mama sa blizankama  :Smile:  veselili smo se skupa po cijele dane i noći  :Smile: 
meni je oba puta u st rodilištu bilo prelijepo ( i u starom, još više u novom), već sam to napisala par puta

----------


## bambus99

> evo bila jutros na pregledu. vjerojatno ću na hospitalizaciju krajem mjeseca


nadam se da je pregled prosa dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

je, za sad je sve ok, hvala bogu. 
hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> https://picasaweb.google.com/1036134...566/Rodiliste#


uhhh naviru mi sjećanja neka lijepa, ali i neka manje lijepa, ali sve u svemu mislim da je rodilište sasvim pristojno  :Smile: 

Pinky  :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> je, za sad je sve ok, hvala bogu. 
> hvala


Tako će i ostati  :Smile: 
Ja ti želim svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## Pepita

Jest stvarno lijepo i čisto, ali mene manje zanima ovaj dio, više me zanima to što se vezano za porod nisu puno pomakli.
Navodno još uvijek se rađa samo ležeći  :Sad:  ja ne želim!!!
Htjela sam u kadi, ali u njoj očito još uvijek hlade lubenice  :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

> Jest stvarno lijepo i čisto, ali mene manje zanima ovaj dio, više me zanima to što se vezano za porod nisu puno pomakli.
> Navodno još uvijek se rađa samo ležeći  ja ne želim!!!
> *Htjela sam u kadi, ali u njoj očito još uvijek hlade lubenice*



i ja moja Pepita, ali ništa od toga  :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

Ako ništa drugo bit će hladnih lubenica  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## miniminia

Nažalost da više ne hlade lubenice trebali bi zaposliti bar pet doktora...O sestrama neću ni govoriti.
Ajde bar su vam lijepi ogromni hidraulični kreveti .
Pinky :Heart: za ekipu u drobu!

----------


## Pinky

evo me već 2. tjedan na patologiji trudnoće, sve je za sada stvarno super osim spize. ugodno sam za sada iznenađena, vidit ćemo kako će dalje biti (kuc, kuc, kuc).

----------


## nahla

eto jesam ti rekla.... sretno :Klap:

----------


## Smajlich

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

*pinky* a je bas sve mislim di si ti. znam da si nam pisala da ces malo prije uci u bolnicu, ali nisam upamtila kada.
nek si ti zadovoljna, i nek i dalje tako ostane.
javi nam se kad stignes, da smo u toku  :Wink: 
SRETNO!  :Bye:

----------


## Pepita

Čujem da je krenuo porod u vodi...ima li tko potvrđenu informaciju???
Ja bi svakako pristala ovo puta roditi u vodi...za sada imam sve uvjete za to...

----------


## Bebinja

jel možeš nazvat bolnicu pa pitat? onako iz prve ruke,a ne ovo rekla-kazala?

baš me zanima da li je uistinu to krenulo,nekako sam skeptična.

----------


## Rosetta

mene interesira kako u splitskom rodilištu izbjeći cijepljenje,ima li netko iskustva?da li negoduju na potpisanu izjavu roditelja....

----------


## jelenah

Evo svježih informacija o rodilištu temeljenih na mom iskustvu od prošlog vikenda.
Apsolutno sve je bilo izvrsno   :Smile:  (moram napomenuti da sam na porod došla jakooo pripremljena i smirena pa smatram da je isto preduvjet ovome što ću napisati o stanju u rodilištu)
Primili su me ujutro nakon pucanja vodenjaka, s vrlo blagim trudovima. Sestre na hitom prijemu vrlo ljubazne, za 45 minuta bila sam s liječnikom. Trudovi su i dalje bili lagani, ali svakih 5min. Liječnik vrlo mlad, blago splitskog nadrkanitis stava, ali nakon nekih 5 min što smo razgovarali počeo mi je totalno direktno odgovarati. Najavio mi je oksitocinski gel ako se trudovi ne pojačaju kroz sat-dva. Slijedeća na redu bila je primalja (koja je kasnije sudjelovala u porodu). Stalno je provjeravala da li se trudovi pojačavaju, napravila klizmu i komentirala kako je suprug izvrsno obavio dio s brijanjem. (preporučujem da sve što se može napraviti doma tipa brijanje, tamo i učiniti jer je s jedne strane ugodnije, a s druge osoblje zna da znate što vas čeka prije poroda). Nakon toga ista primalja pustila me da šetam u sobi s zahodom 3,5h što je dovelo do super trudova na 3-4min. Primalja me svakih pola sata posjetila, a jednom i onaj liječnik koji me primio. Svaki trud sam odisala (prije sam bila na tečaju u klubu trudnica koji svima preporučujem), shvatila da ne mogu disat onako kako sam planirala (bavim se jogom pa su mi savjetovali da dišem kao u jogi, al mislim da se to baš i ne može, tj. teže je). 
Nakon toga - box direktno - otvorena sam 3cm. Drugi ne odveć simpatičan liječnik posavjetovaše sestru da mi drip da, ali čim je otišao, a ona pripremila infuziju, ja sam joj pokoazala na ctg koji je uredno bilježio moje trudove u jednolikom razmaku, sve jače i jače i zamolila je da me ne spoji još na drip. I zena rekla - nema problema, samo Vi pomalo. Pustili me tako jos dva sata, uredno me svakih sat vremena netko pregledao da bi skuzili da sam 8cm otvorena 6 sati nakon dolaska u rodiliste. Pozvala sam supruga i jos dva sata odisavala u svojim trudovima. Stalno su pitali hocu li drip da rodim odmah ili cemo pomalo, a ja bi svaki put rekla pomalo  :Smile:   Na kraju sam samo u izgonu dozvolila par kapi dripa, sto je bilo super svrsishodno. Bila su prisutna 2 ginekologa i dvije babice. Rekli su - skoncentrirajte se još dvije minute i nećemo možda morati raditi epiziotomiju. Tad sam im napomenula da mi je suprug 5 tjedana do poroda radio perineallne masaže, na sta su rekli-- super kad ste se vi trudili sad cemo i mi da pordjete bez savova. I tako je i bilo - u 4 truda, davali super upute sta raditi. Bebu sam odmah dobila na prsa, suprug prerezao pupcanu vrpcu. Jedino sto nismo uspjeli je donirati maticne stanice Ani Rukavina jer bolnica nema dostavu petkom iza 2 i vikendom. 
Nismo imali nikakvu vezu.
Moji savjeti svakome su slijedeci:
1. bit mega spreman za porod (tecaj klub trudnica - sva predavanja, kbc otic povirit - nije nesto ali eto da mozete reci da ste bili tamo  :Smile:  )
2. bit ljubazan prema ljudima (ja sam namjerno stalno svima govorila hvala heheheh)
3. imati supruga sa sobom
4. Znati kako se koji zahvat zove medicinskim terminom (e.g. epiziotomija, ne rezanje) jer vas ozbiljnije doživljavaju

Nakon poroda su nas pustili da provedemo 3 sata skupa s bebom u boxu, mene su odveli u sobu, suprug mi donio veceru.
Odjel babinjaca je sasvim ok, beba je stalno bila samnom. Imao je blago povisen bilirubin pa je bio sav sanjiv, ali uspio je sisati stanovitu kolicinu kolostruma. Izgubio je oko 10% porodjajne tezine i par puta su me pitali da li da ga nadohrane, ja odbila. Treci dan mlijeko doslo i sada dojenje ide super, uredno tezina raste. (Procitajte sve rodine borsure o dojenju, predavanje u klubu trudnica je isto tako super korisno).

Ova cijela prica zvuci super, ali za nju treba i priprema tijekom trudnoce: dobiti na tezini izmedju 9-12 kg (da beba ne bude prevelika), biti aktivan (ja skoro svaki dan jogu radila po pola sata i plivala od 5.mjeseca), prehrana - kao i za sve.

Etogac, nadam se da ce nekome biti korisno ovo moje iskustvo i da ce uspjeti isto i sam ostvariti  :Smile:   :Smile: 

P.S. Osjecaj poslije prirodnog poroda je nesto nevjerojatnooooooo!!!!

----------


## Pepita

*jelenah* nakon tvog posta ne znam kako da ja napišem svoj  :Wink:

----------


## princess puffy

super jelenah, 
baš mi je drago!

----------


## Lutka

cure, da ne tražim po forumu- koliko mi vrijedi uputnica za rodilište? mjesec dana? tenx

----------


## darva

jelenah, super je procitati tako nesto :Smile:

----------


## iva123

Bog cure!
Nova sam na forumu. Ubrzo ću roditi, te me zanimaju informacije vezane za novo splitsko rodilište. Šta trebam spakirati u torbu za ponijeti, nešto sam pročitala, ali me zanima da li trebaju papuče, wc papir, izdajalica..? Te za dijete, da li treba nositi pelene, robicu ili? Svaka informacija bi mi dobrodošla...hvala!!!

----------


## nahla

iva dobrodošla
spremi samo osnovno, sve ostalo t muž može donijet ako zatreba.
3 paketa vatenih uložaka, paket jednokratnih gaćica (u ljekarni ,mrežaste), 2 ručnika, papuče za u sobu i jedne stare japanke ili šlape za tuširanje, koje ćeš posli bacit, grudnjak za dojenje, jastučiće za grudi, gel za tuširanje i sl, osobnu kozmetiku šta več koristiš, kreme i sl. ne bi bilo loše imat i melem.trudničku i zdravstvenu. muž ti poslije donese uputnicu
za bebu ne tribaš nosit ništa, jedino za izlazak, to ti isto donesu zadnji dan pred izlazak. spremi mu šta će vam ponijet i teni i bebi. znači pelenu , jednu tetru, boy, tuticu, čarapce i kapu pošto je sad već zima i naravno dekicu i ako češ je iznijet u jastuku
 u bolnicu ti ne treba nosit ni wc papir ni piđamu. ponesi što manju torbu jer ona ide s toobom u rađaonu, a sve ti ostlo poslije mogu donit. imaj sa sobom obavezno ručnik jer ćeš se tuširat poslije klistira. 
mislim da je to sve, ako šta još triba samo pitaj. sretno

----------


## iva123

Hvala puno!!!upravo spremamo torbu...
A da li se može birati položaj rađanja, čula sam da je najbolji čučeći položaj ili sve idemo u ležeći...???

----------


## nahla

virujem da možeš, ja nisam ni tražila....al to ti ovisi i o smjeni na koju naletiš. malo pročitaj ovde, ima svakakvih iskustava. meni su bili svi super i virujem da sam tražila i loptu i bilo šta da bih dobila

----------


## astral

ne kužim- zašto trebaju japanke ili šlape za tuširanje, zbog higijene (šta je šporko?) ili da se ne sklizneš?

----------


## nahla

zbog higijene, nije šporko, nego eto, to se uvik preporučuje u tim "javnim" tuševima

----------


## astral

> zbog higijene, nije šporko, nego eto, to se uvik preporučuje u tim "javnim" tuševima


aha! jer u starom rodilištu sam se tuširala nije uopće bilo šporko a nisam imala japanke

----------


## iva123

Je li potrebno nositi izdajalicu u rodilište  i ogrtač (čula sam da je jako vruće tamo..)? čitam nešto da ako nemate mlijeka su kao dohranu donosili u čaši mlijeko i uopće ne kužim, kakvoj čaši? šta bi onda trebali nositi i svoje bočice u slučaju da nam ne krene odmah mlijeko???
A što se tiče japanki, ja mislim da je to dobro nositi zbog gljivičnih oboljenja..

----------


## nea0902

Mogu ti to donjeti .. izdajalicu ukoliko bude potrebno. 
Novo rodilište se zalaže za dojenje i uistinu se trude da sve rodilje doje ukoliko je to moguće ... a čašica je ne zato što nemaju bočice, već zato što se djeca jako lako naviknu na "lakše" pa im opcija bočica bude draža od grudi što stvara naknadne komplikacije pri pokušaju dojenja...

----------


## Blekonja

> Mogu ti to donjeti .. izdajalicu ukoliko bude potrebno. 
> Novo rodilište se zalaže za dojenje i uistinu se trude da sve rodilje doje ukoliko je to moguće ... a čašica je ne zato što nemaju bočice, već zato što se djeca jako lako naviknu na "lakše" pa im opcija bočica bude draža od grudi što stvara naknadne komplikacije pri pokušaju dojenja...


X potpis na sve

malo OT nea0902 vidim ti još sitno brojiš  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Uhhh da  :Smile:  Panika me malo hvata, torba je spremna i čeka. Nadam se da će sve proći super  :Smile:  idem skroz pozitivna i nadam se da će tako i biti  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

*iva*, je vruće je za poludit, bar je bilo kad sam ja bila  a bila sam lani za novu godinu. mi smo stalno otvarale prozore....
nemojte nosit ništa previše stvari, sve vam mogu donit naknadno

----------


## Bebinja

Ponesite japanke obavezno da gljivice ne pokupite.
Ja sam se i u starome i u novome tuširala u japankama. A pogovtovo u onome šporkome starom rodilištu.
Vruće je i one njihove spavaćice su jako tople+imate poplun .

----------


## jelenah

Japanke - ako mislite da treba  :Smile:  ali čisto je jaaaako  :Smile:  svako jutro žena stvarno detaljno sve opere
Što se izdajalice tiče, mislim da ne treba nego je bolje naučiti ručno se izdajati http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=235&Show=1452 (možda će vam biti potrebno malo izdojiti da beba moze poceti sisati - ja sam tražila jednu malu čašicu sterilnu i u nju izdojila pa zamolila sestru da da bebi da popije  :Smile:  )
Što se tiče tih istih čašica s dohranom, uredno je imate pravo odbiijati. Meni je mlijeko došlo 3. dan, do tada je beba sisala kolostrum. Tih prvih par dana je stalno kakio mekonij pa mi se činilo da nikad neće prestat gubit na težini :D :D 3 kapi kolostruma, 10dkg mekonija heheheh Ali savršeno mi je bilo jasno da je to normalno i nisam nikako dala da mu se da dohrana (cimerica koja nije imala pojma o tome što je kolostrum stalno je tražila dohranu pa kad joj je mlijeko navrlo, beba nije htjela sisat). 
Uputnicu se moze donijeti neposredno prije izlaska iz rodilišta-ja je nisam imala, muž ju je donio ustvari nakon sto smo iz rodilišta izašli
Meni u 9.mjesecu nije bilo vruće jer ima regulator klime u svakoj sobi+moze se otvoriti prozor. Beba treba biti na 25 stupnjeva.

Iva, sretno  :Smile:  Moj savjet - opušteno, ti vodiš svoj porod, rodilište pomaže... Ne moraš pristati na ništa što ne želiš, osoblje je super neće ti nitko na silu dati drip niti ista drugo, ako je sve u redu s trudovima i porod normalno teče. Za izbjeci epiziotomiju potrebne su pripreme cijelu trudnocu, ali i to je moguce (ja sam prvi put rađala na ovom postu poviše)

----------


## KLARA31

Molim vas link ili popis stvari za mamu i novorođenče u spl. rodilištu

----------


## nahla

> iva dobrodošla
> spremi samo osnovno, sve ostalo t muž može donijet ako zatreba.
> 3 paketa vatenih uložaka, paket jednokratnih gaćica (u ljekarni ,mrežaste), 2 ručnika, papuče za u sobu i jedne stare japanke ili šlape za tuširanje, koje ćeš posli bacit, grudnjak za dojenje, jastučiće za grudi, gel za tuširanje i sl, osobnu kozmetiku šta več koristiš, kreme i sl. ne bi bilo loše imat i melem.trudničku i zdravstvenu. muž ti poslije donese uputnicu
> za bebu ne tribaš nosit ništa, jedino za izlazak, to ti isto donesu zadnji dan pred izlazak. spremi mu šta će vam ponijet i teni i bebi. znači pelenu , jednu tetru, boy, tuticu, čarapce i kapu pošto je sad već zima i naravno dekicu i ako češ je iznijet u jastuku
>  u bolnicu ti ne treba nosit ni wc papir ni piđamu. ponesi što manju torbu jer ona ide s toobom u rađaonu, a sve ti ostlo poslije mogu donit. imaj sa sobom obavezno ručnik jer ćeš se tuširat poslije klistira. 
> mislim da je to sve, ako šta još triba samo pitaj. sretno


klara evo ti ovako

----------


## KLARA31

hvala nahla! a za bebicu koliko pelena,benkica...

----------


## astral

e i mene ovo zanima, da li je nešto novo po tom pitanju ili i dalje bebice presvlače babice u bolničke benkice i pelene?

----------


## nahla

samo za izlazak ti tribaju benkice, pelene, odjeća...
sestre presvlače, al potiču mame da same presvuku bebu, pogotovo prvorotkinje, da se nauče

----------


## astral

hvala, tek sad vidim da se već i pisalo o tome, ma danas sam sva smušena :Laughing:  :Confused:

----------


## Pepita

Ne bi bilo možda ok da iznosim svoje mišljenje o novom splitskom rodilištu u cijelosti, jer ne želim neosnovano opterećivati žene koje će po prvi puta ići tamo roditi i to svoju prvu bebicu. 
Svatko na kraju krajeva ima svoju viziju splitskog rodilišta.
Ostat ću suzdržana na mnoge stvari, ali na jednu zaista želim upozoriti.

Rađaone su kružno postavljene jedna do druge. Ulazi se u svaku iz jedne velike prostorije na sredini koje je ogrooooman pult, gdje je ustvari centar papirologije i sl.
Užasno i užasno za ženu koja se treba opustiti i koncentrirati na sami porod.
Nekome neće smetati, ali nekoga će ometati i adrenalin će rasti i napraviti svoje.
Ja sam rodila u osam i pol ujutro. Sreća nakon toga, jedno 5 doktora i 8 medicinskih sestara je stalo ravno ispred mene, smijalo se, dovikivalo i zabavljalo.
Što se tiče intimnosti žene, mnogo gore nego u starom rodilištu. Ja sam ostala šokirana koliko su rađaone loše postavljene.
Drugo, u rađaoni iza vas je cijela aparatura, ja sam imala osjećaj da sam u jedinici intenzivnog liječenja.
Bilo bi dobro imati određenu sliku u glavi i sjediniti se s njom. To posebno zbog naših prvorotki, koje sve proživljavaju prvi put i koje moraju biti opuštene da bi im porod bio bolji.

Što se tiče odjela, ne znam što reći, higijena na vrhuncu, sve čisto i lijepo, ali ako ćemo o isključivom dojenju i potpori ženama, još uvijek ne valja.
Moje dijete nije nikako plakalo, bila je mirna i sikila po cijeli dan, ali drugu večer je imala fazu od pola sata plakanja, kako više nisam mogla s punim mjehurom izdrđati, otišla sam u wc, kad sam se vratila moje bebe nije bilo u sobi. Cura do mene mi je kazala da je sestra odnijela nosati i smirivati...klinac...na dnu hodnika joj je pokušavala dati ad u čašici jer je ona zaključila da je možda gladna. Nije htjela čašicu niti blizu na moju sreću.
Cura koja je tek došla nije uopće dijete stavljala na dojku dok joj kao ne dođe mlijeko, ta cura je stalno tražila ad, ali niti jedna sestra je nije pitala ništa u vezi toga, samo su donosili čašice. Cura me pitala kako to da mi je tako vrzo došlo mlijeko, odgovorila sam da nije, da će doći, cura je postavila sto i jedno pitanje, shvatila i stavljala svoje dijete na dojku. 
Istina je i da pojedine sestre otvore vrata "treba li ad-a" i zatvore.
Prvorotka, ako nije sasvim sigurna u sebe, često će pokleknut na samo pitanje, a kamoli da joj dijete stalno plače ili sl.

Pozitivna je stvar da je zaista beba stalno s vama i da se sve dešava ispred vas.

Ima bezveznih sestara. Ona što je mojoj curi pregledavala sluh to je napravila štrc brc, rekla da ni jedno ni drugo uho ne prolazi i da moram za 10 dana na neonatologiju. Kako sam imala tamo sestru koju sam poznavala, tu noć kad je ona bila dežurna upitala sam može li ona još jednom provjeriti. Sluh je bio uredu, ali je trebalo biti malo strpljiviji da aparat uhvati i zabilježi sve što mora.

Sam porod ne komentiram, iako sam imala što sam htjela i imala porod kakav sam htjela, za mene je to sve još uvijek loše.
Ja sam se izborila da onaj užasni stol dignu i rodila curu od 3640 g bez pucanja i rezanja. Hvala Bogu na tome!

----------


## nahla

šta se tiče pregleda ušiju, meni je sestra ovako rekla, na svako 2-3 djetetu taj aparat zašteka i daje loš nalaz, a u stvrai se samo zaštopa. tako je bilo i kod mene. ja svoju curu uopće nisam vodila na ponovni pregled, i uopće tome nisu pridavali pažnju. uostalom lako je uočit je li dijete gluho
meni je bilo odlično i nemam takav dojam kao ti, i baš mi je žao šta si tako sve doživila.  a da imasvakakvih sestara...ove mlađe su mi bile odlične ,a ove starije ajme, al i to je stvar kako se postaviš prema njima

----------


## Pepita

Ne, razumijem se ja u tu pretragu, jer sam i s mlađom išla na ponovni pregled.
Poanta je da pregled svakako ne može trajati par sekunda, već treba pustiti neko vrijeme da aparat pokuša očitati.
U tome je poanta...u vremenu rađenja pretrage.
To da često uho/uši ne prolaze u nekih beba je normalno, jer su maleni zvukovodi još od poroda zaštopani.
Pa najlakše napraviti pretragu štrc brc i za 10 dana na neonatologiju.

Kada ovaj aparat očita više od 5 crtica smatra se da je uho ok. Da ti nije očitao bar tih 5 crtica slali bi te.
Nekad fali samo mrvica do urednog nalaza, pa se ta mrva svakako tolerira.

----------


## Pepita

Istina, mlađe sestre su i meni bile susretljivije i educiranije.
Jedna starija mršava plava me posebno iritirala...uvijek loše volje...drska...baš bespotrebno.

----------


## trampolina

Cure, može li se donijeti svoju pidžamu/spavaćicu ili inzistiraju na njihovim?

Znam da su u starom na periode bili iznimno rigorozni do iznimno popustljivi pa me zanima kakva je sad situacija.

----------


## Pepita

Meni su kazali da mogu cijeli dan biti u svojoj spavaćici, ali ujutro kad dolazi vizita da moram obući bolničku.
Tako da, pretpostavljam još uvijek može! Ja sam rodila prije dva i pol mjeseca.

----------


## trampolina

Super, thx.

A u stvari, i to mi je glupost... il' može il' ne može.

Ništa, svakako nosim svoje, pa ću se prilagodit u hodu.

----------


## Pepita

Pazi da možeš stavljat hladne obloge na grudi kad za to bude potreba i da je spavaćica ugodna za dojenje.
Ja sam se tu zeznula, uopće nisam razmišljala o tome...

----------


## trampolina

To sam se zeznula nakon drugog poroda  :Grin: 

Ajde da te još malo ugnjavim:
Kako ide oko posjeta, dolaze li u sobu ili ima neki prostor kao u starom rodilištu?
Jesu li i dalje raspoređeni na dvije jedinice i radi li jednaka ekipa dr?
Ako si na čuvanju trudnoće jel te nakon poroda vraćaju na isti krevet ili te prebacuju drugdje?
Je li na neonatologiji ostao isti raspored dojenja (svaka 3 sata) ili možeš otić podojit bebu kad hoćeš?

----------


## nahla

posjete dolaze u sobu, al preferiraju da dođe samo muž. šta je po meni ok, pogotovo sad u vrime prehlada i viroza...s tim sda kad sam ja bila ,lani za novu godinu, čak su zabranili posjete jer je počela sezona gripe. meni je to bilo super, jer je cimerici dolazija muž koji je kašljao
ako si načuvanju posli te pribacuju na drugi dio, odvojeni su odjeli
za ostalo ne znam

----------


## trampolina

Uh, dobro za posjete, pa umrla bi da mi počne promenada kroz sobu!

Muž, klinci i mama (ne svi istovremeno), meni dosta.

----------


## Pepita

Meni je bila promenada po sobi, curi do mene je dolazila cijela familija, soba bi bila prepuna, moji i da su dolazili više ne bi imali gdje stat. Užas!
Nitko nije ništa kazao, a nisam ni ja, kontala sam, proći će i ta četiri dana.

Prebacuju te u sobu gdje ima mjesta.

Za neonatoloiju ne znam.

----------


## Pepita

Meni je od svega najgora bila temperatura u sobi. Super je kad je malo otvoren prozor, taman je toplo i prozračno, bez prozora je zagušljivo za poludit.
Ja nisam bila sreće da sam imala razumnu cimericu pa mi je to bio najveći problem.
Zato u onom kratkom periodu dok nije došla druga žena prozor sam ŠIROM otvorila i guštala, sjećam se bio je topao dan.
I ja i beba smo se spasili.

----------


## nahla

i mi smo stalno držali prozor otvoren, vruće je za poludit. a malu su mi obukli , nogice joj zamotali u pamuk i pokrili je sa 2 jorgančića. došlo dite u sobu i priznojila se. sve sam joj skinila jadnoj. i pokrivala sam se samo sa lancunom i opet se budila mokra od znoja. 28 stupnjeva mi je bilo u sobi

----------


## Pepita

Da, da i meni je ustvari to najore od rodilišta. Ja sam par puta smanjila temperaturu, ali sestre bi svaki put vratile na 25 stupnjeva.
Ma super je kad ti se nađe u sobu neka razumna žena, meni moja cimerica nije dala niti otvorit prozor, kao "primjeti da joj dijete počme šmrcat"...
Niti vrućina nije toliki problem koliko ta zagušljivost, toplotni udar...užas!

Cure koje ne trpe vrućinu neka se pripreme.

Ja sam isto bebu odmah skinula i isto tako pokrivala samo lancunom. Isto je bila znojna, ne puno, ali se znojila.

----------


## Blekonja

> šta se tiče pregleda ušiju, meni je sestra ovako rekla, na svako 2-3 djetetu taj aparat zašteka i daje loš nalaz, a u stvrai se samo zaštopa. tako je bilo i kod mene. ja svoju curu uopće nisam vodila na ponovni pregled, i uopće tome nisu pridavali pažnju. uostalom lako je uočit je li dijete gluho
> meni je bilo odlično i nemam takav dojam kao ti, i baš mi je žao šta si tako sve doživila.  a da imasvakakvih sestara...ove mlađe su mi bile odlične ,a ove starije ajme, al i to je stvar kako se postaviš prema njima


imale ste sreću što niste bile na caricama, uhhhhhhhhhhh čast iznimkama, tri ok sestre, dvije mlade i jedna srednjih godina - predivne, a ostale brrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  bila je jedna mlađa sestra, od mene je dobila jedno dobro čitanje bukvice apropos  tog presvlačenja beba kod prvorotkinje, bila je toliko drska i  bezobrazna i to ne prema meni nego prema mojoj cimerici da jednostavno  nisam mogla prešutjeti (vjerojatno i zbog hormona  :Grin: ) srećom bila mi je samo jednom u smjeni valjda je išla na "zasluženi GO" ma ne želim se ni prisjećati.... 

potpisujem sve što se tiče zagušljivosti i vrućine u sobama, a pogotovo u ovo doba, kada sam i ja rodila - strašno i još kako Pepita kaže, ako imaš "čudnu" cimericu po tom pitanju, jao si ga tebi, 

po pitanju posjeta ja odskačem, ja nisam mogla dočekati da mi netko dođe, bila sam užasno nesretna kada su zbog gripe ukinuli posjete, ali ja sam poseban slučaj em zbog toga jer sam mjesec dana prije toga već ležala na odjelu patologije i bilo mi je svega dosta, em je bila Nova Godina, em mi nije išlo dojenje, em svašta nešto

kad si na čuvanju u bolnici i kad rodiš prebacuju te u sobu gdje ima mjesta bilo Odjel babinjača, bilo na carice.

Za neonatologiju znam jer mi je druga cimerica morala maloga ići dojiti na neonatologiju i čini mi se da je išla svaka tri sata, a da je ostalo vrijeme izdajala u čašicu i nosila dole.

----------


## Blekonja

što se tiče spavačica ni čuti nisu htjeli za tvoju, samo bolničke, a apsurd je da svojih nemaju dovoljno (to govorim za Patologiju), nakon poroda na Odjelu daju ti njihovu i mjenjaš je češće nego na PT, ali ni oni nemaju sad toga Bog zna koliko, uglavnom nama tada nisu dali svoje da nosimo  :Sad:

----------


## Maky st

> hvala nahla! a za bebicu koliko pelena,benkica...


draga Klara za bebu ti nije potrebno nista dok si u rodilistu tek kad beba izlazi iz bolnice tad ti muz donosi u cemu ce beba izaci .

----------


## trampolina

Vidiš, vidiš, znači o stanju u praoni ovisi hoće li ti pustit tvoju spavaćicu...

Mislim, nisu njihove loše, ali ne bi se mogla prisilit nosit onaj flanel na temperaturi 28.

A za ovo drugo, valjda sve ovisi kako ti padnu karte.

Blekonja, šta carice i prirodne nisu pomiješane?

----------


## Blekonja

ne znam, ali mislim da računaju da je ipak šporkijih spavačica na  odjelima nakon poroda, nego na Patologiji, najvjerojatnije ovisi o  potrebama, ali naravno ako tražiš da ti daju novu, čistu dati će ti je,  izbora  velilčine baš i nemaš, onaj užasno debeli flanel je takav... nema  druge (osim ako ne mijenjaju pravila svako malo pa se sada nakon godinu dana ipak može u svojoj spavaćici), uglavnom ponesi svoju  pa si mirna  :Smile:  

Carice imaju svoj, prirodne svoj odjel, ali u nedostatku mjesta, miješaju ih, sa mnom je prva cimerica imala prirodan porod, završila je na caricama jer na babinjačama nije bilo mjesta!

----------


## Pepita

> draga Klara za bebu ti nije potrebno nista dok si u rodilistu tek kad beba izlazi iz bolnice tad ti muz donosi u cemu ce beba izaci .


Nosi u rodilište pelene i mijenjaj bebicu ako budeš morala.
Moja N. je ujutro nakon vizite pedijatra i mijenjanja pelene napunila pelenu, da nisam imala svoju stala bi u kakici do navečer, kad je drugo mijenjanje.

Robicu bi oni vjerojatno dali, neće sigurno beba stati mokra ili ako je pelena propustila pokakana. 
To sam sigurna.

I ako je prevruće razgolitite bebe, nemojte se uzdati u to da "oni sve znaju".

----------


## Maky st

> Nosi u rodilište pelene i mijenjaj bebicu ako budeš morala.
> Moja N. je ujutro nakon vizite pedijatra i mijenjanja pelene napunila pelenu, da nisam imala svoju stala bi u kakici do navečer, kad je drugo mijenjanje.
> 
> Robicu bi oni vjerojatno dali, neće sigurno beba stati mokra ili ako je pelena propustila pokakana. 
> To sam sigurna.
> 
> I ako je prevruće razgolitite bebe, nemojte se uzdati u to da "oni sve znaju".


Kad sam ja bila meni su malenu presvlacili tri do cetri puta u danu ,tocnije ne samo nju vec sve bebe ,a sad ako ona hoce moze da ponese koju pelenu il maleni pak sa sobom za svaki slucaj .

----------


## Pepita

Vidis kako se sve to mijenja.Meni su bebu presvlacili dvaput.

----------


## zone

bok svima, super mi je vidjet da je tema stalno posjecena, pa evo i mene sa sto pitanja  :Smile: 

zanima me u kolikoj ste mjeri uspjeli provesti svoju volju na samom porodu, ako ste imale zelje da vam ne rade epiziotomiju, daju drip i slicno.. pretpostavljam da vecina zeli sto manje takvih intervencija, barem dok nisu zbilja nuzne, ali eto cujem svakakva iskustva, pa cak i da je babica zeni zabranila "disat" (duboko trbusno disanje i ostalo sto se uci na tecaju), jer ce "ubit bebu"! uzasno je i za cut, a kamoli dozivit! 

e sad, kakav pristup pali da te poslusaju? biti sasvim pristojna i moljakat, pripremit vrecice s bombonjerama i viskijom ili probudit sve majcinske instinkte i vikat na njih (ili muz :Smile: )
kaze mi prijateljica da je ona primjenila metodu mame lavice "ne priblizavaj mi se", pa je nisu rezali ni davali drip, cura je jako dugo rađala, al je tako htjela i rekla je da ce ona to izdrzat.. cak su joj ostavili bebu dugo na njoj nakon poroda jer je inzistirala da pupcana vrpca odpulsira...uglavnom, bilo je sve po njenom iako su pokusavali je nagovorit na drip itd. 

sto ako zelis cjepit bebu kod pedijatra, a ne u bolnici, pristaju li na to?

kakva su vasa iskustva?

hvala!

----------


## trampolina

Ima li netko da je odbio Engerix b u rodilištu, i kakva je procedura?

----------


## Pepita

> bok svima, super mi je vidjet da je tema stalno posjecena, pa evo i mene sa sto pitanja 
> 
> zanima me u kolikoj ste mjeri uspjeli provesti svoju volju na samom porodu, ako ste imale zelje da vam ne rade epiziotomiju, daju drip i slicno.. pretpostavljam da vecina zeli sto manje takvih intervencija, barem dok nisu zbilja nuzne, ali eto cujem svakakva iskustva, pa cak i da je babica zeni zabranila "disat" (duboko trbusno disanje i ostalo sto se uci na tecaju), jer ce "ubit bebu"! uzasno je i za cut, a kamoli dozivit! 
> 
> e sad, kakav pristup pali da te poslusaju? biti sasvim pristojna i moljakat, pripremit vrecice s bombonjerama i viskijom ili probudit sve majcinske instinkte i vikat na njih (ili muz)
> kaze mi prijateljica da je ona primjenila metodu mame lavice "ne priblizavaj mi se", pa je nisu rezali ni davali drip, cura je jako dugo rađala, al je tako htjela i rekla je da ce ona to izdrzat.. cak su joj ostavili bebu dugo na njoj nakon poroda jer je inzistirala da pupcana vrpca odpulsira...uglavnom, bilo je sve po njenom iako su pokusavali je nagovorit na drip itd. 
> 
> sto ako zelis cjepit bebu kod pedijatra, a ne u bolnici, pristaju li na to?
> 
> ...


Žao mi je da nitko nije do sada odgovorio!
Mene nisu dirali, valjda što sam drugorotka i došla sam potpuno otvorena, bebina glavica skroz nisko.
Uvjetovala sam podizanje stola i tu su mi izišli u susret!
Disala sam kako me bila volja, a disala sam lagano i nježno.

----------


## Pinky

> Mislim, nisu njihove loše, ali ne bi se mogla prisilit nosit onaj flanel na temperaturi 28.


nakon poroda je moraš nosit i na 300 stupnjeva ko što je meni bilo prošlo lito
a na patologiji sam nosila njihove samo dok ne prođe vizita, onda bi oblačila šorc i majicu na špaline, inače bi crkla svo ono vrijeme u onom lancunu

----------


## trampolina

Joj, pa stvarno kompliciraju stvari  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zone

hvala pepita!

a nista...nadamo se najboljem :Smile:  pa sta bude... svi su prezivili pa cu i ja valjda :Smile:  

znam da nije topic al zanima me ovo s pedijatrom... sve preporuke koje sam dobila su doktori koji su jako popularni i prebukirani, pa mi se to opet pari besmisleno. kad ste se upisali kod predijatra? nakon poroda?

----------


## vančika

u ponediljak izašli iz rodilišta, bilo sve super, samo riječi hvale.

----------


## astral

:Klap:

----------


## Pepita

> hvala pepita!
> 
> a nista...nadamo se najboljem pa sta bude... svi su prezivili pa cu i ja valjda 
> 
> znam da nije topic al zanima me ovo s pedijatrom... sve preporuke koje sam dobila su doktori koji su jako popularni i prebukirani, pa mi se to opet pari besmisleno. kad ste se upisali kod predijatra? nakon poroda?


Ja sam na Bače kod Pivalice, sve pohvale i definitivno je prodojeća!

----------


## Askia

ja i beba smo žive i zdrave.. to je najvažnije. samo rodilište mi je ostavilo gorak okus.to mi za sad i nije toliko bitno.smatram da je veći problem što te nema nitko savjetovat i pomoći vezano za dojenje.. bio mi je paradoks  u svakoj sobi veliki plakati.. rodilište prijatelj dojenja.... prije bi rekla neprijatelj... grudi mi natekle, nadošlo silno mlijeko, i neće van, boli ko sam vrag.. i nema ti tko pomoć!!! nema ti tko dat savjet!! strašno... svako jutro me doktor pitao dal sam imala stolicu ?? ok ... u redu ... al za grudi nitko ništa .sestre su previše zauzete sa svojim poslom . za svak molbu za pomoć.. samo bi me u prolazu uhvatile za grudi i zaključile da su pune mlijeka ... i to je to..... smatram da bi svako jutro stručna osoba trebala obilazit rodilje.. pomoć namjestit bebu na grudi.. savjetovat.. dati par riječi utjehe... što god... priznajem .. ovo mi je prva beba.. i više sam se pripremala za porod.. literatura.. i sl.. a za dojenje sam donjela odluku da cu dojit i to je to.. uopće nisam znala što mi se može dogotit.. bila sam ne pripremljena.

----------


## apricot

> ja i beba smo žive i zdrave.. to je najvažnije.


naravno da to, u konačnici, jest najvažnije
ali sve dok imamo takav stav...




> svako jutro me doktor pitao dal sam imala stolicu ?? ok ... u redu ... al za grudi nitko ništa





> .. dati par riječi utjehe... što god...


... možemo očekivati da i njima TO bude najvažnije
"živa si, zdrava si, dijete živo i zdravo... što još hoćeš"

kada bi budemo očekivale više, tražile više... i dobit ćemo više
zašto bi oni nudili nešto za što nitko ne pokazuje interes

isto kao i u svakom odnosu: sa mužem, prijateljima, djecom...
ako su ti očekivanja mala, ne možeš ni dobiti ne znam koliko

MI smo te koje postavljamo letvice

----------


## astral

> ja i beba smo žive i zdrave.. to je najvažnije. samo rodilište mi je ostavilo gorak okus.to mi za sad i nije toliko bitno.smatram da je veći problem što te nema nitko savjetovat i pomoći vezano za dojenje.. bio mi je paradoks  u svakoj sobi veliki plakati.. rodilište prijatelj dojenja.... prije bi rekla neprijatelj... grudi mi natekle, nadošlo silno mlijeko, i neće van, boli ko sam vrag.. i nema ti tko pomoć!!! nema ti tko dat savjet!! strašno... svako jutro me doktor pitao dal sam imala stolicu ?? ok ... u redu ... al za grudi nitko ništa .sestre su previše zauzete sa svojim poslom . za svak molbu za pomoć.. samo bi me u prolazu uhvatile za grudi i zaključile da su pune mlijeka ... i to je to..... smatram da bi svako jutro stručna osoba trebala obilazit rodilje.. pomoć namjestit bebu na grudi.. savjetovat.. dati par riječi utjehe... što god... priznajem .. ovo mi je prva beba.. i više sam se pripremala za porod.. literatura.. i sl.. a za dojenje sam donjela odluku da cu dojit i to je to.. uopće nisam znala što mi se može dogotit.. bila sam ne pripremljena.


ovako sam i ja došla nepripremljena za dojenje u rodilište
mislila sam , dojit ću i to je to :Laughing: 

ali meni je dolazila savjetnica za dojenje svaki dan, nije doduše bila nešto posebno ljubazna ali pokazala mi je kako se trebam ja namjestit i kako namjestiti bebu
a i sestre su bile ok . donosile su mi je stalno jer je ona htjela sisati, nije htjela bočicu a morala je na sunčanje zbog žutice pa su mi je donosili u svako doba dana (staro rodilište)
ali ja sam bila dosadna i uporna s pitanjima
još sam pitala tu savjetnicu za dojenje mogu li malo izdojiti za po trajektu kao ako bude gladna da joj dam bočicu a ne sisu ( :Embarassed: ) a ona me izgadila da ne, pa zašto bi joj davala bočicu šta sam luda :Smile: 
tako da :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## trampolina

Astral, zanimljivo...

Ja u svom dugom boravku u rodilištu (11 dana prvi i 9 dana drugi put) niti jednom nisam vidjela savjetnicu.

----------


## astral

meni je bila a rodila sam 21.10.2008.
bila sam tri dana ona je dolazila dva dana ali kratko

----------


## nahla

ja ni u tarom ni u novom nisam vidila savjetnicu

----------


## Bebinja

Hm,nisam ni ja. U biti,došla je jednom jedna žena,stiskla mi bradavicu i rekla ti imaš mlijeka  :Wink: 
A drugi put mi nije trebala,imala sam iskustva i znanja.

----------


## astral

e pa to ti je ta :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

> e pa to ti je ta


Meni nitko ništa nije stiskao, samo su se divili veličini i mekoći  :Laughing:

----------


## astral

> Meni nitko ništa nije stiskao, samo su se divili veličini i mekoći


 :Laughing: 
 blago tebi :Grin: 

mene je stisla prvi put , ja jauknula, ona se začudila kako sam osjetljiva i zaključila da neću dugo dojit  jer mi je jedna bradavica uvučena. nije dugo bila uvučena i evo još dojimo :Cool:

----------


## Pepita

Nema više savjetnice za laktaciju.

----------


## vančika

nama sestre uglavnom bile prva liga, stalno nas pitale treba li nam šta, provjeravale imamo li mlika. cimerici su se bila prepunila prsa, a bebačica samo čučala bradavice, pelene skroz suhe, pa su joj pokazale kako da se ručno malo izdoji da joj bude lakše, donili joj sterilne posudice da ne baca mlijeko, pokazali joj kako će joj posli dat na čašu...ma stvarno ne mogu rič reč.

----------


## astral

baš mi je drago ovo čut  :Klap:

----------


## Blekonja

> Nema više savjetnice za laktaciju.


rodila 27.12.2010. nažalost - potvrđujem nema savjetnice, a sestre na odjelu carica totalno nezainteresirane za pomoć oko dojenja - čast iznimkama, ali po meni i one nedovoljno i s jako malo strpljenja, 

ja imala uvučene bradavice, i kao što je gore netko napisao i ja sam naravno došla s idejom da ću dojiti, prilično nepripremljena na sve teškoće u dojenju, neuspješno pokušavale i sa šeširićima i bez njih, dok nisam počela već u rodilištu, a kasnije doma i nastavila isključivo izdajati i izdržala do M. osmog mjeseca života....ne mogu reći da je sve njihova krivnja, ponavljam bila sam needucirana to je istina, ali ni od njih nisam dobila gotovo nikakvu pomoć...tako da  :Sad:  po meni plakate "prijatelj djeteta/dojenja" zasad mogu objesiti mačku o rep, a ne na zid....

----------


## Pepita

Potpis!

Što se tiče dojenja, po meni loše, nisu sve, ali dosta je jedna koja ne valja da dvije žene ne doje.

----------


## vančika

žaj mi je šta je tako, nama je sigurno u prilog išlo i šta smo bile drugorotke, obe već dojile i imale prilično dobar porod.

----------


## Pepita

Što se tiče dojenja, ja sam bila možda malo bezobrazna, nisam dala ni blizu, nisam odgovarala na pitanja.
Pedijatri su mi bili jedini koje sam pitala i slušala.
Ali eto, ja sam ipak drugorotka i drugi put dojim.

----------


## trampolina

Evo mali apdejt koga zanima:

-nakon carskog u spinalu na intenzivnoj se stoji 6 sati i onda voze na odjel

-spavaćice sam mogla imat svoje, bez obzira jel ima čistih ili nema i to na patologiji trudnoće i babinjačama-caricama. Vidjela me i vizita, nitko ništa nije rekao.

-sestre su uglavnom super, iako neke samo na riječima potiču dojenje, ali većina ih jaaako blagonaklono gleda na mame koje žele samo dojiti. Ne znam koliko objašnjavaju, meni nije bilo prvo dojenje a ni cimerici.

-bebe se presvlače 3 puta dnevno, ne rade problem ako to radiš sam, dapače stekla sam dojam da im je i draže-imaju manje posla. Kad bi ostala bez svojih pelena ili gazica za pupak uvijek bi mi bez problema dale, čak i ako bi to bilo više od 3 puta dnevno.

-na neonatologiji je dojenje organizirano 3 puta dnevno, 9, 12 i 15 sati, za ostale termine hranjenja možete slati izdojeno mlijeko u sterilnim čašicama (nemaju ih na odjelu)

-adaptirano mlijeko se nudi po sobama svaka 3 sata, daje se iz čašica ali se koji put potkradu i bočice.

-pedijatrice su super, što god me zanimalo svaka mi je detaljno objasnila.

-i na kraju, veliko iznenađenje za mene-vizita više ne pregledava uloške  :Very Happy:

----------


## astral

*trampolina*, super informacije...

iako nemam namjeru rodit na carski, ali nikad se ne zna...

nego, kako to misliš, vizita ne pregledava uloške, pa šta onda pregledavaju?

----------


## trampolina

Pa u stvari ništa  :Grin: 

"gospođo, kako se osjećate? jeste li imali stolicu?" i gotova vizita.

Pretpostavljam da sam imala kakvih problema pogledali bi, ovako stvarno nije bilo potrebe.

Sve u svemu-ja prezadovoljna.

----------


## luce2006

Cestitam!
Drago mi je da ti je bilo dobro i da si zadovoljna, takav dojam sam stekla iz tvog posta  :Wink:

----------


## astral

evo kratkog sažetka:

rodilište uređeno super, stol za rađanje u boksu kao avion, udoban, širok....

lipo te kolicima odvedu u sobu ( i bebu zajedno s tobom)...

sobe super uređene, spasio me krevet na botune, spas za dojenje....tuš odličan (osim činjenice da od tri dana dva dana nije bilo tople vode od 6 do podne  :Mad: )

malo fali balkon da možeš prošetati i rastegnut noge ali eto, ne može sve....

u sobama vruće ali možeš malo otvorit prozor, bebama ne smeta...

spavaćica nije bilo dovoljno tako da se može i svoja koristiti ( u njihovima je grozno vruće, ja sam čak jednu večer spavala u majici na špaline i gaćicama)

rooming in je super iako malo naporno ako beba stalno plače (pogotovo prve dvije noći) ali uvijek možeš zvati sestru da nadohrane bebu iako ne bi smjeli bez odobrenja pedijatrice voljne su dati malo pogotovo po noći da mama odmori...ja sam ih zvala drugu noć iako želim samo dojit ali umor je bio jači...

protokol je : 6 ujutro mjerenje temperature, čistačica, doručak, vizita , presvlačenje djece, čistačica, vizita pedijatrice, ručak, presvlačenje djece (oko 3), posjete, mjerenje temperature, večera oko 7 , presvačenje oko 10

osoblje: meni su stvarno svi bili ok posebno sestre na babinjačama 2 , ljubazne, pričljive i spremne pomoći...

eto malo se odužilo... :Grin: 
koga još nešto zanima neka pita

----------


## Pepita

> -adaptirano mlijeko *se nudi* po sobama svaka 3 sata, daje se iz čašica ali se koji put potkradu i bočice.


Ovo ne da ne bi smjelo biti, nego je za svaku kritiku, jer to dapače nije promicanje dojenja, već upravo suprotno i u večini slučajeva rade veću štetu nego korist.

Ja sam o ovome pisala nakon što sam rodila prije šest mjeseci i vidim da se ništa nije promijenilo.

----------


## trampolina

Ne bi ja to tako strogo gledala; za vrijeme mog boravka vidjela sam svega, od zahtijevanja bromergona preko totalnog neznanja do vrlo nabrijanog izražavanja prodojećih stavova. Sestre bi se istina trebale više potruditi oko educiranja (u stvari bi ih i trebalo biti više na odjelu) ali ovo nuđenje adaptiranog je bilo skroz ok. Ako ja želim dojiti i inzistiram na dojenju moram prihvatiti da postoje žene koje ne mogu/ne žele dojiti.

Moja zamjerka ide guranju bočice na mala vrata, zato što nemaju više čašica  :Mad: 

edit: u stvari ne znam kakvi su propisi u vezi AD mlijeka za rodilište prijatelj djece

----------


## trampolina

@luce, tek sad vidim post

hvala na čestitkama  :Smile: 

i da, zadovoljna sam kako je sve prošlo. Ovaj put sam znala i šta želim i kako to postići  :Cool:

----------


## luce2006

> Ovaj put sam znala i šta želim i kako to postići


nema na cemu i bravo za ovo  :Wink: 

ni ja ne bi tako strogo gledala na nudjenje AD; ja sam znala da cu dojiti, uz iskustvo koje imam. Evo i sad jos uvijek dojimo i nastavit cemo i dalje (skoro nam je 9 mj.) 

Nama je to AD jako dobro posluzilo u ono vrijeme dok mi mlijeko jos nije nadoslo, jos pogotovo sto je to bio carski rez pa ide jos i kasnije. Pustila bi ga da navlaci koliko smo mogli izdrzati prije nego bi se on ozbiljno uplakao. Tocno osjetis kad beba zeli jesti, a kod tebe nema. U mobitel sam tada zapisala koliko je AD pojeo, cisto da pratim i to je izgledalo ovako:

1. dan (zivota  :Smile: ): 1 nadohrana
2. dan: 3 nadohrane
3. dan: 1 nadohrana ....i otada nista vise.

----------


## trampolina

Evo baš radi ovoga bi ja inzistirala na edukaciji rodilja i brojnijem osoblju na babinjačama. I ti i ja smo znali dosta o dojenju, kako postaviti bebu na prsa, koliko joj pustit da vuče "na prazno" i što točno znači kad im damo Ad. More žena to ne zna, a za bočicom posežu većim dijelom radi panike i nesigurnosti nego radi komocije. Mislim, sjećam se sebe s drugim djetetom, dizala sam frku radi svake bočice na neonatologiji, a nisam se mogla izdojiti. Što su ljudi trebali, organizirati posebnu jedinicu samo za mene? (da ne ispadnem nn1 uspješno smo dojili 2 godine, ali trebalo je premostiti neonatologiju, i hvala boci i divnim sestrama tamo)

Ovo za carski i dolazak mlijeka čak i nisam sigurna. Ovaj put (a sva tri su bili CR) su mi grudi buknule već krajem 2. dana. Prije sam čekala i po 5 dana dok baš ne dođe mlijeko. Mislim da to ovisi o svim okolnostima poroda, ne samo o završetku.

----------


## Pepita

Nije stvar kome je ad dobro poslužilo, a kome ne. Svaka majka ima pravo izbora, da li želi dojiti ili ne, da li želi dati djetetu ad ili ne isto kao da li zaista djetetu treba ad ili ne. Poštujem svaki stav, jer svaki koji je došao od majke djeteta je takav i treba ga prihvatiti s poštovanjem.
Međutim, kada rodilište ima status "Prijatelj djeteta" ne bi se smjelo nuditi ad. 
Ja ne lupetam na račun vaših postova, prije 6,5 mjeseci sam bila tamo i vidjela što rade i kako rade te koliko ih je briga za pomoći nekim rodiljama, kažem nekim jer vjerujem da su neke naletile na ok osoblje i sestre koje nešto znaju.

----------


## Pepita

> Mislim da to ovisi o svim okolnostima poroda, ne samo o završetku.


Potpuno točno!

----------


## Pepita

> "na prazno" i što točno znači kad im damo Ad


Beba nakon poroda ne vuče nikad na prazno, u dojkama ima točno onoliko kolostruma koliko bebici treba. Prvi dan kapacitet bebina želuca je samo 5 ml. Sve potrebe bebice se zadovoljavaju neograničenim držanjem bebe na dojci, nešto drugo je slučaj kad majka to nije u stanju i kad je bebica odvojena od majke. Samo želim naglasiti da bebica ne vuče na prazno i u tom slučaju dodavanje ad nema nikakve svrhe ili koristi!

----------


## astral

samo da se nadovežem...
i nama su nudili AD, naročito navečer ali mi smo (cimerica i ja ) ga uredno odbijale, čak je cimerici pedijatrica na pregledu zaključila da je gladan i dali su mu nadohranu ali je jako malo pojeo ...

iako sam dojila prvu curicu 3 god i 3 mjeseca (do nedavno) sa njom sam se oboružala i bočicama i sa Ad od straha da ne bude gladna , sa ovom bebom sam odmah znala da nikakve bočice ni AD ne dolaze u obzir ipak sam drugu noć u rodilištu nakon što sam je nosala do 3 ujutro i nakon višesatnog nasisavanja iz nemoći i od iscrpljenosti zbog nespavanja zvala sestru da joj dođe dati malo nadohrane ...popila je 20 ml i zaspala....

e sad, zašto ovo pišem....

ja sam znala da nije gladna i da imam mlijeka i da ću imati mlijeka (kako ovo glupo zvuči) ali sam ipak posegnula za nadohranom taj jedan jedini put...a mogli smo i bez toga....
slažem se da bi rodilište prijatelj djece trebalo inzistirati isključivo na dojenju i imati adekvatnu pomoć od strane sestara i babica jer ako sam ja iskusna posegnula za AD neka druga majka (prvorotka) će sigurno i više puta i onda ode dojenje...

nisam sigurna u poantu ovog posta i eto zašto nisam napisala priču s poroda-ne znam se izražavat pismeno-*leonisa* je kraljica (pitat ću nju da piše za mene) :Grin:

----------


## trampolina

Pepita, zato sam _na p__razno_ i stavila u navodnike, da ne bi tko pomislio da u cicama nema ništa (ali još ima sestara koje ne priznaju ništa do dolaska mlijeka).

Nisam razumjela ovo da u rodilištu koje je prijatelj djece ne bi smjelo bit AD, jel to znači da mame koje ne žele dojiti moraju nositi opremu sa sobom? Ili da moraju potražiti drugo rodilište?

Meni je puno draže da se inzistira na dojenju, da sestara ima više, da su revnije u obuci friških dojilja, ali da istovremeno imaju mogućnost dat mlijeko na čašicu (boce bi definitivno izbacila, još se tu i tamo zna potkrast koja) i doooobro objasnit koje su posljedice toga.

----------


## Pepita

> ja sam znala da nije gladna i da imam mlijeka i da ću imati mlijeka (kako ovo glupo zvuči) ali sam ipak posegnula za nadohranom taj jedan jedini put...a mogli smo i bez toga....[/B]
> slažem se da bi rodilište prijatelj djece trebalo inzistirati isključivo na dojenju i imati adekvatnu pomoć od strane sestara i babica jer ako sam ja iskusna posegnula za AD neka druga majka (prvorotka) će sigurno i više puta i onda ode dojenje...
> 
> nisam sigurna u poantu ovog posta i eto zašto nisam napisala priču s poroda-ne znam se izražavat pismeno-*leonisa* je kraljica (pitat ću nju da piše za mene)


Hvala ti za ovo boldano jer u tome i jest bit, neće se desiti smak svijeta za "jedan put" bitnije je da majka zna da to i nije bilo nužno, ali razumijem da je ponekad jednostavno teško.

----------


## Pepita

*trampolina* ne da ne bi smijelo biti ad-a jer toga uvijek mora biti. Nego se ne bi smjelu nuditi majkama.

----------


## trampolina

Ahaaa  :Idea: 

Malo sam tupava zadnje vrijeme, hormoni valjda  :Grin: 

S tim se slažem potpuno, onaj tko ga treba neka ga traži.

----------


## Pepita

Imam informaciju da su zadnjih dana u rodilištu bebe odvojene od mama, jer nema mjesta na odjelu, rodilje su prebačene na odjel patologije trudnoće gdje bebe ne smiju pa su stoga odvojeni i bebe se hrane adaptiranim mlijekom. Imam jednu mamu koja 12 sati nije vidjela ni dojila svoje dijete što je prestrašno...

Molim vas, ima li koja nova rodilja koja mi može ovo potvrditi. Da li je zaista tako?

----------


## LiliannaIII

ako je tako onda je strasno,nisam nista cula za to odvajanje beba,morat cu se raspitat. ako ima neka trudnica da je rodila nedavno, nek nam napise svoje iskustvo, jer svaki dan uvode neke promjene. meni je termin za 2 tj pa bih da budem pripremljena  :Smile:

----------


## Rosetta

meni je boravak u novom rodilištu bio super. e sad, dojenje i ad... ad dijele šakom i kapom, čak i pedijatrica ( i bočice također). recimo moja cura se rodila 4400g, na dan kada smo išli doma imala je 4100g što nije dozvoljenih 10%. bila je stalno na siki. taj dan u viziti, pedijatrica je zaključila da je moje dijete gladno  :Rolling Eyes: , ja govorim da nije gladna, da je papala i to lijepo ( to jutro mi je nadošlo mlijeko) i sada spava. Ona opet da je gladna, da je puno izgubila na težini, da obavezno treba ad uvesti jer je velika, da bi trebala više pojest. ja opet govorim da je gladna plakala bi i da nije izgubila niti 10% posto. na kraju sam morala i ja "shvatiti" da je gladna, jer bi nas ostavila još u rodilištu i šopalo bi ju ad-om i rekla sam okej, doma imam bočice, mlijeko, i nadodavat ću joj. pustilo nas ipak doma, a u kući ni bočice, ni ad-a, samo ja i moja princess, tako je i danas nakon 3mj... uglavnom, trebalo bi se više poticati dojenje, i sestre, a i pedijatrice. ipak majka više vjeruje pedijatrici nego sestri i ako jedna doktorica kaže neinformiranoj prvorotkinji da uvede ad svom djetetu, adio dojenje.

----------


## klaviristica

Ja sam rodila prije 6 mjeseci.Prvo da ohrabrim sve koje trebaju ići roditi i kojima je prvo dijete . Ne bojte se ! Nije strašno i ne vjerujte filmovima i raznim pričama. Ja sam prvo dijete rodila preije 5 god u staro rodilište i sada drugo u novo. Oba puta imam super iskustvo.I oba poroda su mi bila brza i odlična .Ja sam se sada bojala i pitala kao jeli moguće da i drugi put sve prođe doslovno idealno ! I uvjerila se da je moguće! Sada sam rodila sina od 4680 !! Iz drugog truda !! Sat vremena sam bila u boksu !! Dr. Srdelić Mihalj ODLIČNA KRASNA I ORAZOVANA DR. A prvu curicu isto tako brzo .Ni rijeći nisam pustila ,a kad bi ćula one oko mene što jauću,stenju,deru se ... poludim. Naravno da svi nemaju isti prag boli ali vjerujte mi lakše vam je kad mućite nego kad stenjete itd. Mene su sestre pitale da jesam li sigurna da imam trudove pošto sam sva mirna !! Ha ha a ja kažem da pa šta bi se sada trebala derati.Boli naravno ali u onoj sekundi kad stane ,kao da nije ni bilo ništa.Stisnite šake i izdržite malo jer vam onda dolazi najveća radost! Ja sam dan prije ostala u bolnici jer su kao malo bili nepravilni otkucaji djeteta ali to je sve bilo ok,jer je beba bila velika pa kako bi se okretala to bi na tren bilo.Tako nemojte se ni toga bojati. i već sutradan ujutro sam poćela dobivati trudove i rodila za tren ! Cura u sobi samnom što je održavala trudnoću je rekla da sam joj ja dala snagu da izdrži .Svojim optimizmom a pogotovo kad me je vidila da se šminkam !!ha ha ! Jer ja kad sam počela dobivati trudove ,uzela lijepo rimel,puder,sjenilo.. i sredila se ! Cimerica je pucala od smija ! Tako drage moje glavu gore i sretno ! VI TO MOŽETE !! Rodilište je dobro !! Ima svojih mana ali njih zanemarite. Piđame svoje nosite ! Za dojenje pitajte sve što vas zanima i zovite ih i sto puta ako treba .Njima je posao da vam pomognu a to što neke ronzaju pokušajte zanemariti. Znam da nije lako ali skupite nadnaravnu snagu . I mene su sa prvim malo ispotezali d abi se ja od šoka poćela njima smijati pojedinim kako postupaju.Ali hvala bogu sve je pošlo kako treba !

----------


## Pepita

Ja imam info da je krenuo porod i na stoliću, ima li koja mama da je rodila na stoliću? Samo me zanima kako je bilo  :Wink:

----------


## Onavi

> Ja imam info da je krenuo porod i na stoliću, ima li koja mama da je rodila na stoliću? Samo me zanima kako je bilo


da i mene to zanima...zar zbilja nitko nema iskustva s tim?!

----------


## orcha

nazalost moje iskustvo poroda i poslije poroda je prestrasno i ne bih zeljela niti jednoj zeni da ikad ista slicno dozivi. ne zelim plasiti trudnice pa necu puno u detalje. istina je da na neonatalogiji bebice hrane na bocicu ad, vidjela sam na svje oci nakon sto sam saznala od jedne sestre na odjelu babinjaca da moje izdojeno mlijeko jos stoji u frizideru. isprika sestre nakon sta je jedna majka vikala jer je uhvatila da joj dijete hrane ad a ne izdojenim je da samo zele biti sigurni da ce bebice dobivati na tezini i da duze i mirnije spavaju na ad a one stignu obaviti svoje poslove bez ometanja jer gdje bi stigle kad bi morale oko svakog djeteta dodatno gubit vrijeme.jos uvijek cuvam dudu sa odjela kao uspomenu. ima rupu razrezanu kao vrh mog prsta. da ne pricam da je podoj organiziran tri puta dnevno i ogranicen na 20 min i kao sta je jedna sestra rekla nako prisilnog skidanja bebice sa prsa tako da ga je prstima stisla za nosic: idemo goto vo je ... sta je jeo jeo je... a na vazi nula..uz to komentar nema veze dohranit cemo ga ad.. na idjelu babinjaca su navodno bolji... to stvarno ne znam jer niti jednom nitko nije dosao da nam da. ikakav savjet jer su moja bebica i od cimerice bile na neonatalogiji...

----------


## orcha

za mene kao prvorodku koja je bebicu prvi put vidjela tek nakon 2 dana zbog komplikacija poroda 20 min je bilo premalo za zblizavanje i upoznavanje sa bebicom a jos manje za uspjesno dojenje.....
. ne mogu toliko kriviti sestre sta nisu bile u mogucnosti pomoci savjetima jer je u vrijeme hranjenja na neonatalogiji bila totalna ludnica dok nahrane sveee bebice.. vise je stvar manjka osoblja, veliki obujam posla i dugo radno vrijeme
..a ja jos uvijek pokusavam zaboraviti i oprostiti...

----------


## linolina

> Beba nakon poroda ne vuče nikad na prazno, u dojkama ima točno onoliko kolostruma koliko bebici treba. Prvi dan kapacitet bebina želuca je samo 5 ml. Sve potrebe bebice se zadovoljavaju neograničenim držanjem bebe na dojci, nešto drugo je slučaj kad majka to nije u stanju i kad je bebica odvojena od majke. Samo želim naglasiti da bebica ne vuče na prazno i u tom slučaju dodavanje ad nema nikakve svrhe ili koristi!


Evo, pripremam se na drugi porod. Nakon prvog sam odbijala AD kategorički...beba je bila stalno na prsima, savjetnica mi je pomogla da ju pravilno stavim, educirana sam koliko se čovjek može educirati putem literature, ovog foruma,  jedno par godina prije, lagano  (mislim i više od prosječne med. sestre, s obzirom ne neke izjave). Beba je plakala stalno, nije spavala, gubila je previše, pedijatzrica mi je savjetovala ad (savjetnica je bila na strani koju sam ja tada držala-isključivo sisa)...i beba mi je dva puta dehidrirala, ostali smo duže u bolnici, ja sam fibrala (viroza) itd. AD nije dobila. 
 Kako objasniti to? 
 Inače, koliko god me živcirao nemaran odnos prema dojenju prije, toliko mi sad idu na jetru te bočice-znam dobro što znači izdajati i hraniti dijete na  bočicu i špricu, to sam radila mjesecima poslije, no ukoliko mi se ova situacija ponovi a ne daju mi  bocu s ad, kunem se da ću nekoga tužiti.
Inače, porod koji je imao sve  šanse proći kao prirodan, super brzo sam se otvarala, u odličnoj formi, pripremljena, optimistična, 7 sati nakon prvog truda se pojavim tamo, već 7 prstiju otvorena, do boksa i više...a ne, trebalo je prokidanje vodenjaka,  drip, skakanje na stomak i naravno takvo rezanje da je oporavak od carskog bio vjerojatno lakši (velik gubitak krvi, stalno padanje u nesvijest dok se moraš brinuti za bebu-srećom, sestre su bile sjajne, dobre i sućutne). Doktor, sestre, svi su mi bili stvarno ljubazni...ali babica, poklapala je svaku ženu i dobila  nervni slom kad sam se usudila pitat za drip, inače bih se svađala, ali tamo si zbilja u nekom stanju kad štediš kisik za disanje. U najgorem sjećanju mi je ostala ta babica i da sam tip za davanje mita dala bih jedino  da mi ta  žena ne priđe...

----------


## linolina

> Inače, koliko god me živcirao nemaran odnos prema dojenju prije, toliko mi sad idu na jetru te *bočice*-znam dobro što znači izdajati i hraniti dijete na  bočicu i špricu, to sam radila mjesecima poslije, no ukoliko mi se ova situacija ponovi a ne daju mi  bocu s ad, kunem se da ću nekoga tužiti.
>  .


Htjedoh napisati-čašice.

----------


## orcha

i meni je porod trebao biti posve normalan.. pocelo curenjem vodenjaka ujutro , popodne su mi krenule jake ali podnosljive kontrakcije.. pocela se otvarati ali po dolasku u rodiliste bila guzva.. boxevi manje vise puni i jos par zena na cekanju u predradjaoni.. mene su odmah smjestili u vjerujem zadnje slobodan box i bez potrbe bit ce da ubrzaju dali prepidil gel, pa za dve ure prokinuli vodenjak do kraja i dali drip jer se po njihovom nisam " otvarala dovoljno brzo". uz to su mi dali infuziju antibiotika i glukoze, pa neko sredstvo vjerujem za bolove u misic od cega sam bila totalno drogirana i sve mi bilo kroz maglu..i tako 10 ak sati na ledjima uz drip do jutra. trudovi su mi totalno podivljali i bili tolike jacine da sam povracala od muke i gubila svijest.. ctg vise nije mogao mjeriti kontrakcij i e i pistao je svako malo sta je babici islo na zivce pa su ga uklonili i ostavili samo da mjeri otkucaje bebinog srca koje je isto divljalo kako i trudovi. uopce nisam imala odmora izmedju kontrakcija. babica je bila strasno bezobrazna, komentirala kako ctg nije dobro izmjerio. ijer ne mogu biti takve varijable i da sam ja kriva jer sam se bit ce pomakla i da ne zelim dobro svom djetetu. doktor mi je pak rekao da nisam u cvitu mladosti za prvo dijete i da sam gradjena kao 12 god dijete i kako sam mislila to roditi. nisu me pustili na wc i babica mi je rekla da obavim nuzdu na stolu preko cega je stavila plahtu .. da ne kazem da sam lezala u smjesi krvi , plodne vode i pisake rasketecenih nogi gdje je svako malo netko ulazio u box i nekoliko praktikanata se ucilo vaginalnom preglefu na meni a jedan je vjezbao rucno otvaranje cervixa pod trudom. kad je pred jutro stigla nova smjena bili su ljuti sta sam ja jos u boxu, komentirali moj slucaj predamnom kao da ja nisam tamo. onda su skuzili da djetetu srce vec duze vrijeme ne kuca kako treba i da je ctg bio tocan i da nisam ja kriva da sam se pomicala( sve i da sam htjela nisam mogla od bolova iako bih dusu dala da sam.mogla leci na bok). maleni je duze vrijeme bio u porodjanom kanalu na suho, ostao bez kisika. mene je zadnjih par sati kidao neopisivo neizdrziv bolan pritisak da tiskam i mislila sa m da ce mi se sve dolje razletjeti ukljucujci i debelo crijevo. u isto vrijeme krenulo je i krvarenje, djetetu srce tuklo preko 200 da bi naglo padalo ispod 70. odjednom se svi uskomesali doktor i babica skroz problijedili, dosla hrpa dr doktora i sestara i svi odjednom bili strasno ljubazni. jedan je vikao na babicu i dr doktora sta ga nisu prije zvali.ene je babica okrivila da nisam zvala za pomoc iako sam zadnje uru dve vikala do zadnje g atoma snage jer su me bolovi trgali i nitko nije obracao oaznju. cak mi je ista babica rekla da se stisam. u par minuta sam bila na stolu za carski rez . imalu su svega par minuta da mi daju spinalnu. ja sam vec psihicki i fizicki klonula i zadnjim snagama pokusavala da ne tiskam. rez je grozan od kuka do kuka i netavan. ne tamjeram nisu imali puno vremena. cijelo vrijeme je dojtir poducavao praktikanta kako da me reze i siva i vikao na njega da ne radi dobro. maleni se rodio sa fibrom, cistom u mozgu, sumnjom na sepsu, imao hipertonus misica- distoni sindrom. za sta mi nitko nije rekao i saznala sam iz otpusnog pisma kod oedijatra.dijete nisam vidjela dva dana a na neonatalogiji se naucio na bocicu.  da ne kazem da nije bilo cistih spavacica, da mi je sestra dva dana davala pogresan lijek koji je bio namijenjem cimerici. kod pitanja pomoci u dojenju odgovor je bio da moramo procitati knjizice u dobi i gdje bi stigla da mora sa svakom zenom koja rodi sjediti. moje izdojeno mlijeko je dva dana bilo u frizideru a za iskustvo poroda pedijatrica mi je rekla da moje dijete nije patilo jer nisam rodila a dijete je elegantno izvadjeno. tako da sam sada majka koja nije rodila ni dojila.. bila je jos puno dr stvari ali bi stvarno oduzila post koji je ionako vec dug.

----------


## orcha

rodiliste je vrhunski opremljeno, sobe su super , imaju dva kreveta i svoju kupaonu.  cistacice bi dolazile svaki dan ujutro osim vikendom. u svakoj sobi je veci ormar za stvari i manji nocni pokraj kreveta. svaki krevet je na daljinski i ima telefon sa direktnom linijom. svaka doba i malu kadicu sa podlogom za previjanje beba. bebice su plasticnim kreveticima i dovoze ih majkama. imaju i vrtic na svakom katu ako se majke zele odmoriti.bilo je zena koje su imale ok iskustva, moje je bilo cisti uzas.. bit ce da me zapala takva smjena. moram spomenuti da su vecina doktora i sestara u rodilistu gledali sulejmana i da sam mjerila trudove po 15 min reklamama. ouzike smi slusale pa dobrih 2 ure pjesmu "ja sam mali mate od mame i tate" na koju su plesali jedna od sestara i dezurni doktor. bile su dvi sestre na odjelu babinjaca koje su bile krasne i puno su mi pomogle i njima veliko hvala.... tjedan nakon sta sam otpustena doma sa bebicom imali su strajk zbog teskih uvjeta rada... svega sam se nagledala i naslusala u tih osam dana...

----------


## linolina

Orcha, meni je žao što nisam pitala babicu za ime,  po stilu mi pari da smo imale istu. Svadljiva, plava srednjih godina, prgava, da niije bilo muža, pitam se kako bi sve prošlo.
 Meni je rekla odmah da tiskam kroz trudove...to mi je  bilo čudno jer je  beba stvarno bila visoko i nisam osjećala da išta postižem niti ikakav nagon za tiskanjem....da bi mi poslije sat vremena tiskanja doktor Vulić  ljubazno objasnio da  pokušam prodisati (što  mi je inače išlo sjajno kroz cijeli porod, bolje od tiskanja)  da će mi dijete dobiti hematome po glavi....a babica vrti glavom i  govori nadrkana na ženu iz susjednog boksa "one ništa ne slušaju, samo im je do deranja)...kad je nisam ubila u  trudu, neću nikog, rekla sam mu da bih prodisala da mi babica nije rekla da tiskam...njoj je jako bilo neugodno pred doktorom, demantirala je, pa je mm demantirao nju (jer smo ju oboje čuli), a doktoru je bilo smiješno.  (Trebam, li reći da smo proveli godinu dana na vježbama zbog hipertonusa).
Zbog toga  sam uvjerena da  mi nije htjela ni riječ reći tijekom izgona, a kad mi je muž otišao, svi su nestali, govorila sam da gubim svijest (stvarno me je bilo strah za vlastiti život), ona nešto procijedila i produžila, a lkad sam se probudila cijeli odjel  liječnika i sestara me je dozivao imenom i polijevao vodom po licu...bog zna koliko je to trajalo i što se događalo, no tad sam se  osjećala malo sigurnije...
O sestrama u sobi stvarno sve najbolje, mislim da  bismo ih trebali podržati u štrajku zbog uvjeta rada, umjesto križa na Marjanu nek plate još jednu.

----------


## linolina

I da, spominjala je  stalno internetske forume po kojima rodilje lažu i pišu gluposti. Inspiraciju za  taj govor je dobila kad je pročitala u mojoj trudničkoj da sam novinar. 
Šteta što joj nisam zapamtila ime.  Ne znam imaju li ono obvezu nositi kakvu pločicu...o predstavljanju neću ni govoriti, jedan me je krenuo ručno otvarati dok sam spavala.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Naravno da sam vrisnula, nisam znala što me je snašlo, mislim da sam i njega prepala.
 Ukoliko  stvarno čitate ove teme, ne sramotite vlastite roditelje, zaboga, recite dobar dan prije ulaska u boks i pregleda (pogotovo ako rodilja drijema).

----------


## Jadranka

Ajme, Orcha i Linolina, ovo sto pisete je strasno. Bas mi je zao sto ste imale takva iskustva  :Sad:

----------


## Onavi

Strašno...samo da mene sav taj užasan tretman ne sljeduje za misec ipo...uff...sad me još više strah nego šta me je ionako bilo nakon prvog puta kad sam i ja padala u nesvist više puta tokom poroda...

----------


## linolina

Ajme, cure, primjetite da sam se tamo susrela s hrpom ljudi od kojih je samo jedna bila bezvezna-svi ostali, od  ginekologa, do čistačice, sestara su bili iznad mojih očekivanja...i vjerojatno iznad uvjeta rada. Kad mi je mala gubila na težini, dehidrirala  a ja tulila da ne želim ad-jedna sestra je sjedila  na mom krevetu i  gladila me po kosi...a stara čistačica mi je rekla da će to sve bit  u redu kad dođem kući i kad njih ne bude. (Nisam princeza, očekivala takvo što čak ni pod vlastite mame i muža :Saint: .) Moram to napisati i ne, nikakvu vezu nisam imala. Možda će vama babica bit sjajna, a sestre  bezvezne... 
 Šteta što je  u mom slučaju ključna osoba  bila ta neugodna. Ostalima kapa dolje (što nikako ne znači da se neke stvari, poput položaja na leđima,mogućnosti epiduralne, slobode kretanja pod hitno i zauvijek trebaju mijenjati u tom rodilištu.)Cimerica mi je rađala prvi put u ZG rodilištu i zaključile smo da su gore ipak puno fleksibilniji. Zašto, ne znam.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Grč mi je u trbuhu kad ovo čitam - žene drage, žao mi je da ste tako nešto doživjele :/

Svakako bi preporučila da napišete svoja iskustva i pošaljete prigovor rodilištima.  Nije teško koliko zvuči, mogu vam ja pomoći, ovo što ste ovdje napisale samo uobličite i ubacite u formno pismo kojeg vam dajem.  Prigovor treba poslati na više adresa, sa svime vam mogu pomoći, molim vas javite se na pp.

----------


## linolina

Ovo je bilo prije tri godine, dosta stvari sam nekako i potisnula,  ne znam je li prekasno, ali trudna sam opet i ne bi bilo loše da napišem prigovore i pohvale (šteta što nikad ne dođu do izražaja pozitivni pojedinci) nakon ovog poroda. Mislim da bi se svaka od nas složila da pomaka  na bolje ima, ali i da nešto treba mijenjati u našem ST rodilištu, meni je rađanje na leđima trn u oku, ne vidim  nade da to rješava svaka rodilja pojedinačno tijekom poroda (jer ova moja babica zna začepit usta svakome, stvarno mama izgubi snagu za komunikaciju), no nekakvu konstruktivnu kritiku bi bilo pametno uputitit. Ono što sam čula od prijateljica u ZG bolnicama, kod nas ne mogu ni zamisliti.

----------


## orcha

linolina sve mi se cini po opisu da je ista u pitanju.. .. doista nisam htjela nikoga plasiti. cesto sam razmisljala o samome porodu i pitala se sta se ustvari desilo i sta je moglo biti. ispreplitali se osjecaji ljutnje , gorcine, krivnje.. trazila izgovore da opravdam ponasanje pojedinog osoblja ( los dan, puno posla, problemi doma etc..).oduvijek sam imala postovanje prema medicinskoj struci. isla sam na porod pripremljena, znala sam uobicajene postupke u nasim rodilistima( klistir, epi, drip... etc) prosla trudnicki tecaj, puno citala o iskustvima dr zena...i nisam dovodila u pitanje odluke kohe su se donosila.. sad vidim da sam se trebala vise zauzeti za sebe, moje dijete i moje iskustvo poroda....
zahvalna sam za svaki dan sto mogu provesti sa malenim jer me jos proganja ono pitanje sta je jos moglo biti. cistica je u regresiji, mi i dalje idemo dva puta tjedno na vjezbice, malo ce kasniti za ostalom djecom ali napredujemo.. ja jos pokusavam vratiti malenog na siku.. i onda nadjem tekstove o fizioloskom porodu i predavanja M. Odenta i nisam mogla vjerovati koliko smo daleko od dostojanstvenog, privatnog osobnog poroda u vecini hrv rodilista.. voljela bih da se vise siri svijest i da tene imaju oravo odluciti kakvo ce njihovo iskustvo biti. isprike na pravopisnim greskama.. pisem sa mob...

----------


## orcha

draga danci, rado bih napisala ako ce to pomoci

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nikad nije kasno poslati pismo, tu nema zastare jer nema sudskog postupka nego samo pismo primjedbe.

desi se da primjerice Povjerenstvo za zaštitu prava pacijenata u opće *ne dobiva* pisma pritužbe na rodilište i onda ne znaju što se tamo dešava - pretpostavka je da je sve ok kad se nitko ne javlja.  Isto za HLK, podružni ured i centralni, isto za rodilište koji smatra da je sve super jer se nitko ne žali.

Javite mi se na pp kad ste spremen pošaljem vam prijedlog forme.

----------


## Onavi

Strašno mi je ža linolina i orcha da ste imale takvo užasno iskustvo pri porodu i nadam se da ćete skupit snage i volje da napišete to pismo prigovora!!!
Sve najbolje vama i vašim bebicama!

----------


## Onavi

Cure koje ste rodile u st.rodilistu...ima li wifi? pitam da znam ocu li nosit laptop

----------


## orcha

ima internet ali moras ponesti kabel. zasad nista od wifi.spoj je iznad uzglavlja kreveta pokraj uticnica

----------


## linolina

Evo, nažalost, završila sam prije par dana u  našem ST rodilištu na kiretaži zbog spontanog.
 :Sad:  Prvo šok.. a onda i strah hoću li dobiti opću jer se nisam htjela ničeg sjećati, pamtiti....no, u tzv. dnevnoj bolnici su sestre i doktor bili za svaku pohvalu, ne znam, žalosno je to što sam imala dva potpuno suprotna iskustva u tom rodilištu i što i dalje imam traume od poroda (po pitanju tretmana). 
Opću sam dobila bez ikakvih problema, stvarno su svi bili korektni i baš kakvi trebaju biti-profesionalni i pristojni (ne očekujem da me se drži za ruku i da netko na svom radnom vremenu plače sa mnom, očekujem samo poštovanje koje nailazimo  u svakoj drugoj prilici, ne znam zašto na porodu  toga  često nema).
 I cure koje su dijelile  tužnu sudbinu tog jutra sa mnom  su imale riječi pohvale za osoblje.

----------


## orcha

ajme draga linolina strasno mi je zao. puuuno virtualnih zagrljaja.....
ovim putem zelim se ispricati svim trudnicama i buducim mama jer doista mi nije bio cilj da vas plasim i usadim negativne misli naspram splitskog rodilista. htjela sam samo podijeliti svoje tuzno iskustvo koje se ne bi trebalo ponoviti ikad ikome. imajte drage moje na mislilma da imate pravo pitati za imena ljudi koji ce vas poroditi, da imate pravo izraziti kakav porod zelite, da imate pravo na privatnost i postovanje. to je vas porod, vase iskustvo, vase djetesce i najveca srecica. zelim vam od srca najljepse porodjano iskustvo i to bas onakvo kakvo ste i zeljele....  :Smile: )

----------


## Onavi

Mi danas uplatitli za porod uz partnera pa se nadam malo boljem iskustvu od prošlog, jer će ipak netko bit uz mene i davat mi podršku kad mi je napotrebnija...

----------


## Onavi

Prije 3godien kad sam rodila mogla su dica doći u posjetu...i ove jeseni kad mi je zaova rodila također...sad čitam da je strogo zabranjeno dovoditi dicu mama u posjetu.
Ima li neka friška rodilja da mi to potvrdi...nisam bila niti 24h od svog trogodišnjaka odvojena pa ne znam kako će mi biti ako ga ne budem mogla viditi 3-4dana nakon poroda...

----------


## Blekonja

> Prije 3godien kad sam rodila mogla su dica doći u posjetu...i ove jeseni kad mi je zaova rodila također...sad čitam da je strogo zabranjeno dovoditi dicu mama u posjetu.
> Ima li neka friška rodilja da mi to potvrdi...nisam bila niti 24h od svog trogodišnjaka odvojena pa ne znam kako će mi biti ako ga ne budem mogla viditi 3-4dana nakon poroda...



ovo je i meni horor ne znam kako ću da mi ona ne dođe u bolnicu, još ako bude carski pa se to razvuče na 5 dana  :Sad: 
a kako i ja čujem nema posjeta djece i da je info točna, nažalost  :Undecided: 

a opet ima i to neku svoju logiku!
ne znam kako je u drugim rodilištima?

Nego, Onavi gdje treba uplatiti za učestvovanje na porodu i koliko prije?
znam na prvom porodu kako je bilo, ali čisto pitam da vidim jel se što mijenjalo  :Smile:

----------


## Onavi

> ovo je i meni horor ne znam kako ću da mi ona ne dođe u bolnicu, još ako bude carski pa se to razvuče na 5 dana 
> a kako i ja čujem nema posjeta djece i da je info točna, nažalost 
> 
> a opet ima i to neku svoju logiku!
> ne znam kako je u drugim rodilištima?
> 
> Nego, Onavi gdje treba uplatiti za učestvovanje na porodu i koliko prije?
> znam na prvom porodu kako je bilo, ali čisto pitam da vidim jel se što mijenjalo



Pisala sam na drugoj temi...evo link.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/28665-T...86#post2430886

----------


## Onavi

Blekonja...ne spominji mi carski...to nisam ni pomislila...u tom slučaju ga nebi vidila tjedan dana...ajmeee...

----------


## Onavi

I džaba logika kad su osjećaji i povezanost važniji  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Blekonja

tnx vidjela sam odgovor makarko moja  :Kiss:  i sretno na porodu, stvarno se bliži!

----------


## Onavi

> tnx vidjela sam odgovor makarko moja  i sretno na porodu, stvarno se bliži!


Fala...je...samo još koji dan, al sve mi se čini da ću i ovu bebicu priniti

----------


## Onavi

Drage friške rodilje splitskog rodilišta...na prvom porodu sam bila skroz van sebe i nekih stvari se uopće ni ne sičam...pa me sad zanima kad me pošalju na klistir i tuširanje nakon toga da li mi oni daju nešto za obrisat se il da odma ponesem svoj šugaman.
Nešto mi ka maglovito u sjećanju da su mi oni prošli put dali neku krpu, tipa one stare, ružne, zelene, školske zavjese...hmmm  :Unsure:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

misliš zelene? to su bolničke krpe koje koriste za puno različite stvari (kao ulošku za lohije nakon poroda, za brisanje nakon tuširanja nakon klistira itd)

----------


## Onavi

> misliš zelene? to su bolničke krpe koje koriste za puno različite stvari (kao ulošku za lohije nakon poroda, za brisanje nakon tuširanja nakon klistira itd)


Da zelene...znači ipak se dobro sičam iako sam bila cila u balunu na 1.porodu.

----------


## Blekonja

i meni se čini da je bila ona zelena krpa  :Smile:

----------


## Onavi

Evo mene iz splitskog rodilišta.
Expresni porod za poželiti. Ulazak u rodilište mi je ulipšala divna brižna medicinska koja mi je čak i boršu nosila.
Na prijemu neki doktor kreten koji je vika na mene da se u trudovima penjem na ginekološki stol...btw. 5minuta nakon toga sam rodila. Tako da nije ostalo vrimena za klistir, jupi...al i onako sam se čistila doma kad je puka vodenjak 3ure ranije.
U trudovima sam potpuno otvorena trčala u boks...moj muž sta kraj mene i eto moje emme....najbolja babica gordana se potrudila oko masaže međice tako da nisam ni rizana nit sam pukla...extra!  :Very Happy: 
Mazili smo se tu još više od dvi ipo ure...onda na odjel.
Medicinske su redom sve super i trče šta god zatriba.
I evo nakon 3godine me higjena wc-a ne oduševljava baš al eto ovaj put ne manjka ni wc papira, ni ubrusa, ni sapuna...kad zatribaju plahte il spavačice uvik ima čistih.
Hrana lešo meni ok.
Moja bebica završila na neonatologiji jer je u prva 24sata dobila žuticu...stavljaju ju pod plavo svitlo i prima infuziju  :Crying or Very sad: ...boravak će nam se produžiti.
Imam ju pravo doći podojiti 3x na dan po pola ure...inače se ostatak dana i noći mukotrpno izdajam i oni to daju bebici...al naravno rodlište prijatelj dijece koristi dudice...grrr!...a i adaptrirano mliko teče u velikim količinama.  :Mad:

----------


## Blekonja

onavi još jednom čestitam i hvala na iscrpnom izvješću!

----------


## Onavi

Nema na čemu!

----------


## rodica

dugo mi se po glavi mota ideja da se javim sa svojim iskustvom... nažalost, za prijem i tretman u novom rodilištu nemam lijepih riječi. srećom, zrela sam i nije me lako pokolebati u odlukama, tako da sam uspjela dojiti svoju kćer nakon izlaska, no u rodilištu me niti jedna osoba nije ohrabrila u mom nastojanju, a kamoli da sam primila konstruktivnu pomoć koja mi je doma koristila.
i sad se sjećam jedne krupne žene, sinjskog naglaska, kratke crvene kose, srednjih godina. moja curica je bila sitna, a moje bradavice uvučene tako da sam već drugi dan imala krvave ragade... mala plače, zvonim sestri da mi ju pomogne namjestiti jer ja sama ne znam, a vidim da krivo hvata... zgrabila je moju mrvicu, doslovce joj ugurala bradavicu u usta u maniri najluđeg silovatelja... poludila sam bila. takva osoba da bolje zna s mojim djetetom od mene same!? da sam imala snage, skočila bih joj za vrat isti tren i vjerujte mi, ne bi dobro prošla. ne valja griješit duše al i danas da ju sretnem (daj bože!) s guštom bih ju posramila!!!
onda druga teta. plava, duge kose, malo mlađa od crvenokosog naciste, smrdi po duhanu, kupi ju se lako s milkom od 300 grama.
problem isti, mala plače, ja ju ne znam namjestiti, zvonim sestri. bila je noćna smjena, nema gužve, došla teta i nije ljuta. pomaže mi ali moja mala je mustra, ne može ju ni sestra lako namjestiti... pomučile smo se sve tri dobrih 45 minuta (svaka čast na izdvojenom vremenu!) i dok su muke trajale, pričamo nas dvije malo...
nije dugo trebalo da iz tete navre bujica gorčine "danas trudnice uzimaju bolovanje dok zatrudne, leže doma i žderu, dođu ovdje sa sto kila, ko je našin babama dava bolovanje, one nisu mogle zvonit sestri...." i onda vrhunac, ono što je u meni opet pobudilo predatorski nagon... "evo, vidite šta ste vi rodili! ima sisu, ona ne zna dojit. a upantite, njeno će dite bit još manje sposobno za život..." 
mislim da netko tko mrzi svoj posao možda i može raditi u pošti ili u trafici ali u rodilištu, gdje se odvijaju najčudesniji trenuci, gdje se rukuje s malim pahuljicama, gdje više od zraka treba nježnosti i ljubavi...
i situacija br. 3., kronološki prva, za mene najbolnija i jednako me ljuti i danas, i jednak poriv budi kao i navedene dvije. rodila sam malo prije podne i od popodne sam u sobi s djetetom. ona spava, ja ju njušim, uživam, ne sluteći što ćemo sve proći. prvo buđenje, dajem joj dojku, ona sisa, mene boli, no mislim dok je dijete mirno to je valjda to... ukratko, pojma nemam. ona zaspe na dojci no uskoro se budi i hoće još. no neće uhvatit nikako. prvi put se susrećem s tim. sa mnom u sobi prvorotkinja, nemam što, zvonim sesri. dolaze dvije, mlađahne, našminkane, jedna crna paž frizure i jedna duge ravne kose, smeđe s pramenovima. ta smeđa pokušava namjestiti moju curu ali ova plače iz petnih žila... sestra uzima bocu od litre, ulijeva AD u kanticu i doslovce strusi to u moju curu. čula sam kako joj se stropoštalo u želudac, kao kamenje. sestra slavodobitno kaže "eto ti sad, kad se bahatiš!!!"... a meni suze idu... ni pitale me nisu... mala spava pokraj mene, osjećam se kao maćeha. naknadno čujem od sestara da se prva 24 sata od rođenja ne smije davati AD. ne znam je li istina ali sad je i nebitno. zašto me nitko nije pitao!? 
eto, žene moje, unatoč svemu, posebno unatoč komentarima "ne trebate ni pokušavati s tim bradavicama", "radit će bočica kad dođete doma", "ko će vas doma namještat"... moja kćer nije ni kapi AD iz moje ruke primila, dojim ju već 5 i pol mjeseci, isključivo dojimo nakon ragada, šeširića, uvučenih bradavica, dva mastitisa i uz vazospazam... bilo je suza i mojih i njenih, 2 i pol mjeseca sam imala grč u želucu kad bi došlo vrijeme hranjenja no sad uživamo obje i bože zdravlja, dojit ćemo još dugo, dugo!!! hvala bogu, mom mužu, rodama i borbenom duhu mame i kćeri  :Smile: 
moj rezime: novo splitsko rodilište- ne zaslužuje niti naziv rodilište.

----------


## KLARA31

joj *rodica* čitam tvoj post i slike mi pred očima moga groznog iskustva u rodilištu splitskom,još za nefalit ostale 9 dana,tako da mi je djevojčica i gladovala i napravila ragade koje su zacijeljivale narednih mjesec dana! sad imam ožiljke na bradavicama.
želim vam puno sreće  :Smile:  i bravo na upornosti!

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja trebam roditi u 4 mjesecu i zanima me dali je itko uspio "izmusti" stolcic?
Frendica mi rodila prije par tjedana i zahtjevala je stolcic, a jedino sto je dobila je odgovor da nije ona jedina u rodilistu i da nemaju oni vrimena za to ... :/

----------


## Ninunanu

Što nema niko s friškijim iskustvima ?  :Smile:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Kakvi su uvjeti za pratnju u splitskom rodilištu? Tečaj, bez tečaja, ali 400kn? Priznaju li ako je pratnja bila na tečaju u nekom drugom rodilištu? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da ništa ne priznaju osim da njima daš 400kn :/

----------


## malena beba

vjerojatno se priznaje tecaj obavljen bilo di samo da imas potvrdu. konkretno, u splitskom, nije potrebno ici na tecaj, potrebno je samo platit  :Rolling Eyes: 
pratnju pustaju tek na izgon pa budite dosadni da vas puste prije  :Grin: 

edit: vidim da tangerina ima drugacije misljenje. najbolje je pitat u rodilistu.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima  :Smile:  Ok, nema druge nego pitati tamo..

----------


## Ninunanu

Možeš samo platiti bez tečaja, al kao sto su ti rekli puštaju samo pred kraj

----------


## snoopygirl

da uletim kao padobranac: pratnja može od početka, ja sam pitala i rekli su da može odma doći ali kako  je bila indukcija, kad su rekli da je već dole, sestra je rekla da može doći ali da sad trebam ležat 2 sata nakon gela pa da onda kreće šetnja pa da će se ucrvat dok čeka  :Smile: . Babice su kako koja smjena uleti, doktori isto tako. Ja sma imala sreću pa sam imala skroz dobru ekipu. Dobila sam loptu a da je nisam tražila a klistir po potrebi ako treba, i to sam dobila na zahtjev. Epi nisam izbjegla ali to je duga priča, izgleda da sam mogla ali beba nije mogla van pa su je gurnuli. Dohrana se daje opet zavisno od smjene ali se može odbit. Ima super prodojećih sestara. Potiču na dojenje, ali nemaju vremena za savjete, letaju iz sobe u sobu. dolaze na svako zvonjenje. a zvoni se dosta jer ima dosta mama i beba. ja sam imala svoju spavaćicu i nosila sam je bez problema jer u njihovim je vruće i po zimi i grube su za bradavice. čistoća je tak tak, ima dosta prašine koju bi trebalo usisat al kako usisavat pored beba, one mucice od grijanja su grozne. sve u svemu ok je, trude se stvarno svi.

----------


## Blekonja

uh kako je ovo lijepo čitati, ja imam puno suprotnih dojmova od snoopygirl pa ću ih pripisati mom postporođajnom ludilu i to na oba poroda  :Grin: 

a sad ozbiljno evo jedan jako koristan info, rodila sam prije 6,5 mj. i nisam se sjetila napisati to ovdje sorite

ako idete roditi drugo dijete, a za prvo ste prošli tečaj i platili 400 kn, a od prvog poroda nije prošlo više od 3 godine (kao što je bio naš slučaj)
za pratnju sada plaćate samo 100 i nešto kuna 

ja sam slučajno saznala za to (ubijte me ne znam odakle, možda i sa ovih stranica)
a oni će vam "kao slučajno"  to zaboraviti reći, pa eto da pripazite

----------


## snoopygirl

Ah, i moje prvo iskustvo je bilo 'veselo'. Sad kad sam prvi put otišla na plodnu v. protrnula sam od straha, ublidila, ukamenila se ma...strašno, sve mi se vratilo. Međutim doktorica i sestra su me smirivale jer su vidile da sam luda ko kupus. Bile su predrage. Na plodnu vodu sam bila 7 puta (rekord, nema koga nisam ispratila  :Cool:  ) i svi su bili ok osim jedne doktorice koja je bila ne pričljiva. Na porodu mi je bilo ok s obzirom da sam inucirana ali su bili skroz ok. Toliko da sam ostala paf s obzirom na sve priče. Doktorica je bila krasna, sve mi je objašnjavala, babica mi je ruku davala da se okrenem, čekali su trud da prođe za pregled, uvažile da se dignem s kreveta, sa oba monitora ctg i toko, vjerojatno mora biti stalan nadzor kad je inducirani porod. hopsala sam na lopti i sa dripom kasnije. Davale su mi nove plahte, a mužu su pokazali di stoje ako treba još. Rekli su da smo se već udomaćili pa da znamo di je šta  :Grin:  . Fora je što nema više zelene krpe nakon poroda, sad imaju jednokratne gačice i uložak. Klistir sam rekla da netreba a sestra je rekla da nema problema, a ako mislim da mi ipak treba da se javim. Krenuli s gelom, pa vodenjak pa drip (najmanja doza). Ipak mislim da sam imala sreće sa osobljem, s obzirom na razvoj i situaciju, nije moglo bolje.

----------


## tangerina

Kad čovjek čita ovu temu rekao bi da u Splitu ima bar 6 rodilišta  :Grin: 
Preletila sam malo šta ste pisale ranije, pa evo da zabilježim i svoje iskustvo dok mi je još u glavi. 
Pratnja nije mogla od početka (iako znam za primjere od prije pola godine kad je, nama nisu dali), iskreno nisam sigurna na kraju jesu li oni njega zvali ili je on navalio nakon nekog vremena, znam samo da je meni došao u najboljem trenutku. 
Pri prijemu, bizaran, ma Monty Pythonovski momenat gdje su mi 3 različite osobe uzimale podatke koji ili pišu u trudničkoj knjižici ili su potpuno bespotrebni (datum vjenčanja, npr, danas bih rekla da sam to pitanje odhalucinirala). Dakle sjedim ja na stolici u trudovima, dolazi doktor A, uzima formular, i pita me kad mi je termin, kad mi je zadnja menstruacija, koliko sam dobila kila u trudnoći, koja sam krvna grupa i još pedeset takvih pitanja. Odlazi. Dolazi osoba B i radi istu stvar, odlazi. Osoba C opet. Ja i još jedna cura sjedimo i gledamo u čudu, a ja dolazim do zaključka da je to neka psihološka strategija da nas zabavi da razbije paniku.
Rezali me nisu, malo sam ja popucala jer je porod bio dosta brz. 
U rodilištu je bila gužva pa sam bila smještena na 4. katu s caricama. Moje iskustvo sa svim sestrama je ok, u najgorem slučaju su distancirano ljubazne, ali većina vrlo drage i srdačne. Međutim, rodilište, tj naše zdravstvo, pere gadna kriza. Fali svega: spavaćica, pelena, tetra pelena, dječje odjeće. Moja je curica bila u kombinezonu veličine 80 2 dana, ne bi mijenjali ni kad bljucne po tome jer jednostavno nemaju, pa sam donijela svoju odjeću. 
Spavaćicu se nitko ne buni ako imate svoju, dapače. Tako da, ponesite slobodno svega, pogotovo ako niste iz Splita pa vam neće bit zgodno da netko naknadno donese. 
Savjetnica za dojenje je bila kad sam ja bila svaki dan, meni nije trebala, ali oko cimerice se dosta potrudila. Ima par sestara koje malo pomognu oko dojenja, ostale slabo.

----------


## Ninunanu

Meni su sestre bile najbolje, doduse na caricama ima manje zena pa valjda stignu svakoj pomoc, kad sam ja tamo bila bilo nas je mozda 10, ja sama u sobi,divota, ko u hotelu hihi

sto se tice samog poroda, nekako sto više vrime prolazi to me neke stvai sve više ljute. Evo cisto primjer, "molim vas nesto za bolove" ...tišina...stavlja mi neku tekucinu, ja naon minut "sto ste mi stavili" a ona "drip"...ma hvala vam lipo. Mislim mogli su me barem upozorit sto mi stavljaju, a da ne spominjem pitati za moj pristanak, ja mislim da nisam pitala da nebi nikad ni doznala...  :Rolling Eyes: 
smeta me jako sto sve rade po šabloni, kao ako dodes ujutro do navecer moraš rodit tila ti ili ne, kao da kvotu popunjavaju.

----------


## sunny83

Vidim da dugo nema postova, pa evo moje frisko iskustvo. (rodila 21.10)
Prvorotka sam i nisam znala sto bi mogla ocekivat ni od poroda ni od rodilista, jer kako je neko vec napisao kad sam citala ovaj forum reklo bi se da u Splitu ima bar 6 rodilista.
Meni je oko 14:30 pocela curit plodna voda, a u rodiliste sam dosla oko 15:00. Na p rijemu ljubazna serstra dala mi spavacicu i onu zelenu krpu (koju su isto vec spominjali) uzela mi torbu, a muzu dala papire da me ode prijavit. U radaoni me pregledao neki mladi doktor i kaze otvoreni ste 5 cm a ja ne osjecam trudove. Nakon toga dolazi sestra ili babica (nisam sigurna sto je) Ana  i daje mi klizmu. Nakon ciscenja i tusiranja setam po rađaoni nekih sat vremena i onda pocimaju trudovi, ja se mislim pa i nije to tako strasna bol mogu ja to. Vode me na stol u radaonu u 17:20, a ja otvorena 9 cm. Dolazi dokrtorica Žana Stanic i pita me ocmo li malo dripa, a  ja joj kazem aj dajte jer ovako necu nikad rodit. E to "malo" dripa luđacki boli, ali kraj mene su doktorica, predivna Ana i jos dvi sestre. Ana mi pomaze s disanjem i hrabri me kako mi dobro ide (iako svi u prostoriji znamo da to nije istina jer moram jace tiskat), doktorica isto s menom razgovara i hrabri me. U 18:30 na svit dolazi nase prekrasno cudo i odma mi je stavljaju na prsa. Kako sam prvorotka nemam s cim usporedit ovaj porod, ali trajalo je svega sat vrimena i svo osoblje je bilo izuzetno ljubazno, tako da sam prezadovoljna.

Sljedeca 3 dana bila sam na odjelu babinjaca na drugom katu i opet imam samo rijeci hvale. Sve sestre su bilesrdacne i spremne pomoc. Nitko mi nije nudio nadohranu dok to nije preporucila pedijatrica jer je bebe dista izgubila na tezini, tako da je dobila nadohranu samo dva puta, a od cimerice maleni uopce nije. Boce i dude nisam vidila (a i da jesam osobno mi nebi smetalo). Nema nikakvih nestasica, imali smo dovoljno i pidama i wc papira i pelena...

Sve u svemu ja prezadovoljna i veliko hvala dr. Žani i sestri/babici Ani bez njih bi sve bilo puno teze  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ima li kakvih friških priča iz splitskog rodilišta? Npr. božićnih, novogodišnjih poroda ili ranije?

----------


## funky

Dugujem i ja svojim virtualnim prijama pricu sa svog poroda u st rodilistu....uvecer 12.12. pocimaju lagano trudovi, idu svako pola sata, ja inace panicar teski, odem se okupati, uz pomoc supruga jos malo srediti, i odoh u krpe...spavala kao top izmedju trudova, koji do jutra idu svako 6-7 minuta, budim supruga, tusiranje, spremni i krecemo ( imamo pola sata voznje)...u rodilistu sjedim u cekaoni nekih pola sata, dolazi jedna sestra i ljubazno me upucuje da se presvucem u njihovu spavacicu, pomaze mi ponijeti moje stvari i vodi me u predradjaonu...
Prima me jedna jos ljubaznija mlada sestra i doktorica koja na pregledu kaze da sam 5 cm otvorena, da sve ide svojim tokom, da ce sve bit ok i upucuje me u radjaonu te napominje sestri da klistir nije potreban...u radjaoni opet ljubazna ekipa, odmah otkrivam da je jedna babica iz mog mjesta sto mi ipak u podsvijesti dodatno olaksava situaciju iako su svi ljubazni bili i bez te informacije...uskoro stize i moj muz cije smo prisustvo na porodu platili 400 kn i ovo toplo preporucam svima....
U super opremljenoj radjaoni ja trpim trudove, suprug me hladi, dodaje mi vode, cijelo vrijeme netko pazi, ili babica ili dezurni doktori, pitaju kako sam, treba li ista...prolazi tako sat ili dva, ponovno pregled, sad sam 7 cm otvorena i kazu svi sve ide super, nude mi loptu i postavljaju podlogu, ja uz pomoc supruga hopsam na lopti i ide to sve, trudovi bole, ali opet ima medju njima dovoljno vremena za predah...kad najednom sa ctg-a nestadose djetetovi otkucaji sto meni nije bilo nista zabrinjavajuce jer je bio nemiran cijelu trudnocu, pa i na dan poroda....suprug i ja sami pokusavamo uhvatiti otkucaje, medjutim, nista...pozivamo doktoricu koja isti cas ulazi i ne uspijeva ni ona uhvatiti otkucaje..u jedan cas svi su se sjatili oko mene i sve preuzima doktor J. koji odmah otkriva da se beba okrenula, umjesto licem gore( valjda) okrenuo se licem dolje, te ga je dr morao rukama okretati...ajme meni nista su trudovi kako me to bolilo, ali dr je uspio i maloga smo vratili u pravi polozaj, medjutim, sad je trebalo ubrzati proceduru, da se ne bi opet okrenuo...ukljucilo mi drip, probilo vodenjak i onda su poceli bolovi zbog kojih sam mislila da cu sigurno pasti u nesvjest, medjutim, bolovi sve jaci, trud na trud a nesvjest nikako da dodje...onda je doslo vrijeme za tiskanje...svi su bili tu, objasnjavali kako se tiska, sestre su me tjesile, muz hladio lepezom i masirao ledja...ja naravno nisam znala dobro tiskati, tiskala sam cijelim tijelom umjesto da tiskam kao da cu kakiti te sam tu bezveze izgubila i vrijeme i energiju, a svi su mi govorili kako treba tiskati, ali ja u toj agoniji jednostavno to nisam mogla izvesti. Onda se u potpunosti isplatio suprug na porodu...uhvatio mi glavu i spustio je na moje grudi i time me prisilio da tiskam kako treba. U naredna dva, tri truda osjetila sam kako se nesto kotrlja kroz mene, otvorila sam oci tocno u trenu kad je moj maleni decko izisao... Odmah je zaplakao, spustili su ga na mene, apgar je bio 10, moj predivni djecak i moj ljubljeni muz bili su sa mnom i svi su bolovi prestali i bila sam najsretnija na svijetu... 
S obzirom da sam ja mala i uska, a decko je bio preko 4 kg, bilo je i rezanja, koliko, ne znam, ali punti su me posteno bolili 10 dana...
Uglavnom, sve bih ponovila za bebaca, svi su doktori, sestre i babice bili ljubazni, dr J. zahvalna sam zauvijek...na odjelu babinjaca isto sve ok, posebna hvala sestri I. koja mi je pomogla oko dojenja...
Higijena u sobama bi mogla biti na malo vecem nivou i mislim da bi trebalo ukinuti posjete, jer ljudi masovno dolaze u sobe u kojima su bebe, ovo je vise zamjerka nasim obiteljima, nego sestrama koje bez uspijeha pokusavaju sprijeciti po nekoliko ljudi koji ulaze istovremeno u sobe gdje su bebe...
Sve u svemu, moj porod bio je relativno brz i hvala dragom Bogu sve je dobro proslo, i za drugi put bih volila da me zapadne ista ekipa...
Znam da je dosta zena dozivilo neke uzasne situacije na porodu, i ja sam sa strahom dosla tamo, ali evo...imam samo rijeci hvale za sve s kojima sam se susrela..

----------


## sara10

O funky, tek sam sad vidjela tvoju priču. Baš lipo, tvoj mi se porod čini skroz ok, naravno da uvijek mora biti malo muke, ne može proć bez toga i baš mi je drago da ima pozitivnih iskustava sa sestrama i doktorima. To ulijeva povjerenje nama budućim rodiljama u ovom rodilištu.

----------


## funky

Ma kazem ti, nista spektakularno, par sati ajme bolovi, ali to stvarno zaboravis isti tren.. Druzeci se sa drugim rodiljama ipak vidim da ljubaznost osoblja zna ovisiti o ekipi koja te zapadne, meni su stvarno bili super, ali zato povedi muza ili nekoga sa sobom, pa budi sigurna...ne morate proci tecaj, samo uplatite 400 kn...zelim ti brz i sretan porod, malo bolova za veeeliku nagradu, narocito nama sto toliko cekamo dijete!!!!

----------


## sara10

Povest ću muža sigurno...al imam ja još do poroda.
Što se tiče tečaja, da li si funky možda išla na tečaj u rodilište ili negdje drugdje? Koliko znam ima na Pujankama vježbe i tečaj za trudnice i klub trudnica Beba Eva.

----------


## tangerina

sara, Klub trudnica i roditelja ti ima predavanja svaki mjesec, posebno korisno je ono o disanju na porodu. 
Evo ovdje ima raspored: http://klubtrudnica-split.hr/www1/in...d=60&Itemid=26
prije su bili na Pujankama, sad su u R. Boškovića

----------


## sara10

Hvala tangerina, znam da mi je prijateljica išla na Pujanke na taj tečaj, al to je bilo davno prije 6 godina. Kada je najbolje ići na tečaj, dal pred sam kraj trudnoće, tj. u trećem tromj.?

----------


## funky

Nisam iz Splita pa ne znam, inace nisam na tecaju ni bila kao sto se vidi iz opisa moga tiskanja na porodu :Wink:  disanje sam nekako skontala i sama i stvarno mi je bilo lakse prodisavati trud nego vikati boli,boli...
Inace, da se ne prepadnes, vlastiti trudovi bole,ali sasvim izdrzljivo, nego trudovi na dripu su dosta jaci i cesci pa je onda to onako zeznuto, ali, opet,tek kad me sastavio drip poceo je jako brzo nagon za tiskanjem, tako da bez dripa tko zna koliko bi sve trajalo...ovako je bilo puno brze
Vodi muza, svladaj disanje i bude to sve ok

----------


## tangerina

> Hvala tangerina, znam da mi je prijateljica išla na Pujanke na taj tečaj, al to je bilo davno prije 6 godina. Kada je najbolje ići na tečaj, dal pred sam kraj trudnoće, tj. u trećem tromj.?


pa da, nema smisla da sve zaboraviš do dana d
ali računaj da ti je to predavanje o disanju jednom mjesečno, i u ljetnim mjesecima nema predavanja
ako si na fejsu, ima klub trudnica svoju stranicu i redovito objavljuju raspored aktivnosti, pa možeš tamo pratit i odlučit kad otić

----------


## sara10

Još jednom tangerina hvala na ovim korisnim informacijama. Na fejsu sam pa ću pronać njihovu stranicu, a meni je termin 18.08. pa bi onda mogla na proljeće, u 4. ili 5. mjesecu na tečaj. Svakako ću se raspitat kad za to dođe vrijeme.

----------


## sara10

Drage mamem, koje ste već rodile u splitskom rodilištu, možete li m dati informaciju vezano za dojenje odmah nakon porođaja?
Čitam na temi "kninsko rodilište" da se beba odmah nakon porođaja stavlja na prsa majci za dojenje i tako ostaje sat vremena da se bebi pruži šansa da odmah počne dojiti (što je po meni odlična stvar), pa me zanima da li se to radi u splitskom rodilištu, tj. da li je neka od vas koje ste rodile tako napravila i ako to nije praksa da li se može reći osoblju da vam je to želja i da daju bebu odmah majci na prsa?

----------


## funky

Odmah ti stavljaju bebu na prsa, a nakon poroda si ionako najmanje jos dva sata u radjaoni i beba je tu s tobom, tako da i tu mozes dojiti, zatim vas zajedno odvezu u sobu..samo su jednom dosli po bebu da ga odnesu pedijatru na pregled i odmah su ga vratili...

----------


## jojo

> Drage mamem, koje ste već rodile u splitskom rodilištu, možete li m dati informaciju vezano za dojenje odmah nakon porođaja?
> Čitam na temi "kninsko rodilište" da se beba odmah nakon porođaja stavlja na prsa majci za dojenje i tako ostaje sat vremena da se bebi pruži šansa da odmah počne dojiti (što je po meni odlična stvar), pa me zanima da li se to radi u splitskom rodilištu, tj. da li je neka od vas koje ste rodile tako napravila i ako to nije praksa da li se može reći osoblju da vam je to želja i da daju bebu odmah majci na prsa?


sara postoji i druga strana priče, ako iz nekog razloga beba bude na neonatologiji barem jedan dan ( ja imam blizance pa su bili jer su ranije rođeni) čim budeš mogla idi dole kod njih i pokušaji dojit. meni su sestre na caricama rekle da se ne izdajam i da nemam mlijeka a kada sam došla dole vikali su tko mi je rekao da se ne izdajam. i sestra koja je bila dole me uredno škartala da nema vremena ona meni pokazivat kako se doji. ako želiš dojit budi uporna i pitaj ih za bilo kakvu pomoć.

----------


## tangerina

sara, meni su bebu stavili odmah na prsa, mislim ne odmah odmah, ali negdje pola sata nakon poroda recimo. Ona je odmah sisala, tako da ne znam koliko bi se time pozabavili da nije. 

ovo što jojo kaže, ne znam otkad je to iskustvo, ali kako sam gore već jednom napisala, kad čitaš iskustva upitaš se koliko to ima rodilišta u Splitu  :Smile: 
mojoj cimerici je beba završila prvi dan na neonatologiji zbog neke infekcije. Došla joj je savjetnica za dojenje, pokazala kako da se izdaja i rekla da se treba izdajat svako tri sata i slat ili nosit to mlijeko dolje bebi, i kad se osjeća dobro da je može otić i dojit. ali i ako ne šalje da se obavezno izdaja i da samo preskoči jednom u 3 ujutro, dakle da se izdaja u ponoć pa u 6. I ona je tako radila, u početku je izgledalo uzaludno, ali sutradan je već krenulo.

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam cure puno na informacijama. Da tangerina, s obzirom na iskustva forumašica, izgleda da je svaki porod priča za sebe, a u biti tako i je, nismo sve iste. 
Najbitnije je da sve prođe u redu, da nema većih komplikacija.

----------


## jojo

> sara, meni su bebu stavili odmah na prsa, mislim ne odmah odmah, ali negdje pola sata nakon poroda recimo. Ona je odmah sisala, tako da ne znam koliko bi se time pozabavili da nije. 
> 
> ovo što jojo kaže, ne znam otkad je to iskustvo, ali kako sam gore već jednom napisala, kad čitaš iskustva upitaš se koliko to ima rodilišta u Splitu 
> mojoj cimerici je beba završila prvi dan na neonatologiji zbog neke infekcije. Došla joj je savjetnica za dojenje, pokazala kako da se izdaja i rekla da se treba izdajat svako tri sata i slat ili nosit to mlijeko dolje bebi, i kad se osjeća dobro da je može otić i dojit. ali i ako ne šalje da se obavezno izdaja i da samo preskoči jednom u 3 ujutro, dakle da se izdaja u ponoć pa u 6. I ona je tako radila, u početku je izgledalo uzaludno, ali sutradan je već krenulo.


ja sam rodila prošle godine u 5mj

----------


## funky

Ja sam frisko rodila, u 12.mj...mozda je moje pozitivno iskustvo rezultat rodine akcije "Prekinimo sutnju", uglavnom, meni je ODMAH po porodu dijete stavljeno na prsa, uzeli su ga jedino okupati mozda dvije minute...cijelo vrijeme je bio na meni, dok su me sivali uz mene u kreveticu...skupa nas je odvezlo u sobu...uzele su ga samo na pregled pedijatru i odmah vratile. dojila sam skoro non stop jer je on bio gladan, a ja sam imala osjecaj da ima jako malo kolostruma, cak sam molila dohranu, ali one nisu zeljele dati i tako je proslo tri dana. Kad smo trebali biti otpusteni, pedijatar je primjetio blazu pupcanu infekciju, te je dijete prebaceno na neonatologiju, a ja sam mogla ostati u bolnici jer dojim, sto sam naravno i ucinila. Uvecer kad ga je odvelo, u sobi sam plakal, i dosla je sestra I. koja me tjesila i kad sam pitala za dojenje, pokazala mi je kako cu dojiti i kako se izdajati, te mi je ispritiskala jako dojke. Ovo je bilo jako bolno, ali je sutra naislo mlijeko u ogromnim kolicinama. 
Par dana dok je dijete bilo na neonatologiji, izdajala sam se svako par sati i slala mlijeko po sestama dolje, s tim da su podoji dozvoljeni ujutro u 9, u 12 i u 3 popodne. 
Nisam dalje imala nikakvih problema s dojenjem, ali cure koje su bile sa mnom dobijale su na upit pomoc i savjete od sestara na neonatologiji. Kad je nastala prevelika guzva na babinjacama, trebale smo biti otpustene kucama, ali su nas nekoliko koje nismo iz Splita prebacili na patologiju trudnoce jer je tamo bilo mjesta. Sta gaze Tangerina, kao da nismo bile u istom rodilistu.

----------


## jojo

ja sam bila 15 dana u bolnici ( 8 dana čuvala trudnoću i 7 nakon carskog). nemam apsolutno nikkavih primjedbi ni na jednu sestru, kako sa 5 kata gdje sam ležala tako i sa odjela carica. stvarno su sve bile prekrasne. na caricama je isto bila jedna I. koja je čini mi se malo ozbilljnija i temeljitija, ostalo su sve bile mlađahne ( oko 24-25) ali kako sam navela stvarno su sve ok. a higijena.... e to je priča za sebe..... ali čistačice nemogu stići sve....premalo ih je a puno posla....

----------


## funky

Jojo, potpuno se slazem, i ja sam kao jedinu zamjerku navela stvarno prilicno slabu higijenu prostorija gdje su rodilje i bebe, te isto tako prevelik broj posjetitelja kojima je dozvoljen ulazak.
Sara, uz uobicajenu prtljagu koju nosis u rodiliste, preporucam dezinfekcijske maramice za pocetak!

----------


## jojo

> Jojo, potpuno se slazem, i ja sam kao jedinu zamjerku navela stvarno prilicno slabu higijenu prostorija gdje su rodilje i bebe, te isto tako prevelik broj posjetitelja kojima je dozvoljen ulazak.
> Sara, uz uobicajenu prtljagu koju nosis u rodiliste, preporucam dezinfekcijske maramice za pocetak!


potpisujem u potpunosti, dezinfekcijske maramice su must have u torbi za rodilište

----------


## sara10

Cure koje ste rodile, da li je u split. rodilište potrebno nositi benkice i robicu za bebu za ta tri dana koliko se stoji nakon poroda ili oni imaju svoje? Znam da se treba donijet robica za izlazak, al zanima me od poroda do izlaska jel i za taj period treba imat svoju robicu za bebu*

----------


## tangerina

sara, oni imaju svoje, ne trebaš ništa nositi
ali kako je bilo kad sam ja bila... ne bi škodilo da poneseš nešto. svega im je falilo, to sam već pisala, beba mi je bila u robici broj 80, sve je plivalo oko nje, a kad bi bljucnula po robici sestre bi rekle "osušit će se". Pa sam zvala muža da donese naše robice, ionako te najmanje kombinezone je prerasla već 4. dan, da ih nije obukla u rodilištu ne bi ih nikad obukla  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala tangerina! Da pitam još samo za spavaćicu, jel se mora bit u njihovoj ili se može ponijeti svoja?
Jedna prijateljica mi je rekla da je ona morala biti u njihovoj bolničkoj spavaćici, al to je bilo još u starom rodilištu pa ne znam kako je sada!

----------


## tangerina

Kad sam ja bila, moglo se bit u svojoj, dapače, njihovih je falilo pa ako ti se zaprlja bilo je pitanje možeš li dobit novu

----------


## malena beba

evo i ja potvrdjujem da mozes ponit svoju, kako rece tangerina cesto im fali pa je cak i pozeljno  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

kako je bilo kad sam ja bila, ne bi bilo naodmet da poneseš i svoj toplomjer  :lool: 
(najozbiljnije, mislim da je bio jedan toplomjer na cijelom katu, davali su mi ga ko osjetljivi cvijet, da ga slučajno ne razbijem. kukavna državo)

----------


## sara10

A tangerina za što bi mi točno trebao tomplomjer?

----------


## Inesz

Sara10, ako posumljaš da imaš temperaturu nakon poroda, lijepo si izmjeriš kad hoćeš i to sa svojim termometrom
 :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

sara, poslije poroda se mjeri svaki dan temperatura, kao mjera predostrožnosti, jer povišena temperatura je ukazatelj da nešto nije u redu (npr zaostale posteljice)

----------


## sara10

Aha, nisam to znala, a tko će i znat sve kad nisam još u rodilištu bila! Thnx cure!

----------


## funky

Hehe, sve ti je kako cure kazu, ponesi svoju spavacicu, a moze i ponesto za bebu... Toplomjer smo ipak imali :Wink: 
Ponesi bocu vode na porod i nesto za gricnuti nakon, jer tko zna kad ce biti iduci obrok, pa da ne crknes od gladi :Smile: 
E, spiza uopce nije bila losa...

----------


## sara10

Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu, jučer sam izašla iz splitskog rodilišta i provela u njemu punih tjedan dana jer je maleni imao žuticu. Svakakvih negativnih priča sam čula o rodilištu i osoblju u njemu, ali moje iskustvo je takvo da ja imam samo riječi pohvale za sve dolje, a prošla sam sve smjene i sestre u ovih tjedan dana. Od ulaska u box do odjela na babinjačama, dr-a ja sam prezadovoljna svima. Nisam imala nikakvu vezu za porod niti ijednu sestru dolje poznam. Da počnem prvo od babice koja me porodila, žena je odlična, super smo surađivale, davala mi savjete, upute kako disat, tiskat, kada stati, slušala je moje neke upite i komentare i bila susretljiva jako i hrabrila me pri izgonu. Sestre na odjelu su odlične, kažem prošla sam sve smjene cijeli tjedan. Jedna sestra mi je prvu noć predložila da mi uzmu dijete preko noći da se mogu malo odmorit i naspavat, vidjela u trud. knjižici da je IVF trudnoća (jer kaže inače to ne rade) i ja sam pristala na to i mogu vam reći da mi je dobro došlo, tu noć sam najviše i spavala u rodilištu, ostale noći slabo, mali je imao žuticu pa bio nemiran pod onim plavim svjetlom. Ta ista sestra me je hvalila kako sam se dobro snašla s malim, da sam dala svoj maximum tih tjedan dana, dojeći ga i da žutica što prije prođe. Navijala je za mene da što prije izađem, i ona mi je bila pri otpustu i obukla malenog. Ženu nit znam, prvi put je vidjela u rodilištu, a ponašala se prema meni kao da sam joj rod. Ni druge nisu bile ništa lošije, sestre rade svoj posao kojeg ima previše, na sto strana rastrgane, uvijek na usluzi svima kad god ih se pozove. Promijenila sam tri cimerice i one isto mišljenje imaju. Tako da tko god ima strah od nekih negativnih priča o spl. rodilištu, nema potrebe za tim jer svi rade svoj posao najbolje što mogu, mame i bebe su pod najboljim mogućim nadzorom i sestara i dr-a. Samo riječi pohvale imam za splitsko rodilište!

----------


## funky

Sara cestitke!!!!!
Drago mi je da si i ti imala lipo iskustvo i da ste ti i bebac super!!!
Cestitke!!!!

----------


## Aneta

A kako je sa pratnjom na porodu? Rodila sam jos u starom rodilistu i tada smo muz i ja morali zavrsiti tecaj u bolnici da bi on mogao biti prisutan na porodu. I nisam rodila u boksovima nego za rodilju sa pratnjom bile su posebno dvije sobice-rađaonice. Kako je sad? Je li onaj papir od tecaja jos vrijedi?

----------


## tangerina

Mislim da ti vrijedi 3 godine ili tako nekako, ako ste bili na tečaju prije manje od 3 godine onda ne trebaš platit 400kn nego manje, tipa 150
Ali vidim da je tvoje zadnje dijete 2009., dakle ne vrijedi, moraš ponovo pljunit 400kn, ali dobra vijest je da ne morate ić na tečaj, odmah dobiješ papir, mi smo to doslovno riješili kad su meni već krenuli trudovi

u novom rodilištu u svakoj rađaoni može bit pratnja

----------


## Aneta

Hvala na odgovoru! E pa onda cemo cekati do zadnje :Smile:

----------


## funky

> Mislim da ti vrijedi 3 godine ili tako nekako, ako ste bili na tečaju prije manje od 3 godine onda ne trebaš platit 400kn nego manje, tipa 150
> Ali vidim da je tvoje zadnje dijete 2009., dakle ne vrijedi, moraš ponovo pljunit 400kn, ali dobra vijest je da ne morate ić na tečaj, odmah dobiješ papir, mi smo to doslovno riješili kad su meni već krenuli trudovi
> 
> u novom rodilištu u svakoj rađaoni može bit pratnja


Potisujem Tangerinu, uz napomenu da mojoj cimerici nije bilo dozvoljeno platiti pratnju taj dan kad je dosla na porod, pa ti preporucam da to ucinis ranije!

----------


## sara10

Po meni je isto bolje platiti ranije nego zadnji čas jer nikad ne znaš kako će porod krenut i šta će se zbivat. Meni su recimo krenuli jaki trudovi i da sam došla u rodilište bez te uplate tko zna kad, gdje i kako bi platili, ja u bolovima od trudova ne mogu maknit, a muž ne znam bi li se snašao i bi li bilo kasno, a njegova pratnja na porodu mi je bila od neprocjenjive važnosti!

----------


## tangerina

naravno, uplata se može napravit do 2-3 popodne, ne možeš doć sa trudovima u ponoć i očekivat da ćeš to rad riješit

ali sa prvim djetetom sam ja zvala u svibnju da nas zapišem na tečaj, i tad već nije bilo mjesto do mog termina 26.9.. nudila mi je žena da idemo na tečaj u listopadu  :lool:

----------


## Inesz

Je li preduvjet za prisustvo partnera završen tečaj ili prihvaćaju da se samo plati i onda pratnja može na porod?!

----------


## sara10

Inesz, može se samo platit da partner bude prisutan, tako smo mi napravili.

----------


## Inesz

Ajme, to je strašno!  Najveće rodilište tako da plaćanjem uvjetuje podršku partnera rodilji? To je nemoralna pljačka. Je li to već prijavljeni inspekcijskim službama Ministarstva?

----------


## sara10

Inesz, slažem se s tobom, to je stvarno pljačka, al tako je to u split. rodilištu ako se želi pratnja. A meni je pratnja muža bila jako bitna pa onda zaboraviš i na tih 400 kn, al nije malo uopće i ne bi tako trebalo biti.

----------


## Aneta

A je li za vrijeme trajanja trudova zena mora lezati ili moze zauzeti polozaj koji njoj najvise odgovora? Ili to zavisi od babice do babice?

----------


## MarinaMM

Pozdrav svima!  :Love: 
Evo da malo podignem temu.
I mene zanima isto sto i Anetu. Prosli porod mi je bio 2008. u starom rodilistu i tamo mi nisu dozvoljavali promjenu polozaja, a lezanje na ladjima zna biti ubitacno. Na sve 4 bi bila ideala ili mozda valjanje na onom pilates balunu...  :Very Happy: 
Ima li tko friskiji sa informacijama iz novog rodilista?

I gdje se uplacuje tih 400kn?
Sto ako odem na carski, je li to onda 400 kuna bacenih u vitar?
Hvala na info  :grouphug:

----------


## leona_8

Rodila sam prije 15 dana pa vam mogu dat friske informacije. Kad sam legla na stol u radaoni pitala sam sestru hocu li se moc dignuti nakon sto me spoje na drip, ona je rekla da cemo se sve dogovorit i otada je vise nisam vidjela, dolazile su neke druge sestre. Tako da sam prilezala sve trudove, par puta su me trazili da se okrenem na lijevi bok i svaki put ctg nije mogao ocitavat otkucaje srca pa sam su me tako okrecali i vracali i za vrijeme najjacih trudova. Uglavnom moje iskustvo je da se mora lezati pogotovo ako vas spoje na drip. 
400 kn uplatis tajnici na 2 katu rodilista. I da ako ides na carski muz nemoze s tobom ali ako prije imas trudove i nema indikacije za carskim onda on moze bit u radaoni s tobom do trenutka carskog.

----------


## MarinaMM

Znaci da je isto kao sto je meni bilo 2008. u starom rodilistu. Isto sam cilo vrime morala biti na ledjima radi ctg-a. A to je najneugodniji polozaj  :Sad:

----------


## MarinaMM

Na nekim mjestima citam da postoji opcija poroda na stolicu u ST-u, a na nekima da je to znanstvena fantastika. Da li imate kakav info iz prve ili barem druge ruke?

----------


## funky

Za dozvoljene polozaje na porodu stvarno ne znam, ja sam bila u nekom polulezecem, i bilo mi je ok. Muz je bio sa mnom, cijelo vrijeme su nas obilazili, ponudili su mi i pilates loptu. Kad mi je dalo drip, sve se jako brzo odvilo( hehe iako se cinilo kao vjecnost), i nisam bas puno stigla misliti o nekom udobnijem polozaju, mozda da nazoves pa pitas? Sretno

----------


## MarinaMM

Mogla bih, pa da usput pitam i da li se moze iznijeti bebu u auto-sjedalici.

----------


## vucica

Pozz cure! Kako ide procedura kad je carski rez, kakve su sestre, bilo kakve svjeze informacije..trenutno se nalazim na odrzavanju trudnoce u St, ovdje cu najvjerojatnije imat i dogovoren carski rez zbog dijagnoze..pa eto cisto informativno.

----------


## Jadranka

Kako ide to s pratnjom? Od kojeg trenutka md moze biti sa mnom? 

Naime, ja bih da bude sa mnom od pocetka, od dok traju trudovi, otvaranje i to, da me drzi za ruku, daje vode il stogod takvo, al da se izgubi kad krene sam porod  :Laughing:  taj covjek bi se definitivno onesvijestio na samom porodu - skoro se onesvijestio kad je dr. na uzv-u s prvim sinom rekao "vidite, ovo vam je mjehur od bebe". A i nije mi nesto potreban kad su oko mene sestre i doktori. 

Na prvom porodu smo to tako nekako izveli - doduse slucajno - sestra ga je poslala da popije kavu jer kao ja necu jos satima rodit - a kad se vratio pola sata kasnije mali je vec bio tu  :Laughing:  Prvoga nisam rodila u Splitu? 

I sto je s placanjem/tecajem? Samo odemo jedan dan i platimo? Ne treba tecaj?

----------


## tangerina

ne moraš ić uopće na tečaj, samo odeš u ured neki tamo, platiš i dobiješ potvrdu i to je to
tako da možeš ga poslat kad dobiješ trudove, ako ih dobiješ na radni dan do 3 popodne  :Smile: 

što se tiče toga kad može bit, iskustva su različita, a moje je ne baš sjajno
mene je on doveo i onda čekao ispred, doktori na pregledu su rekli da ću ja sad proć kroz pripreme i da ću mu se javit kad krene porod
uzeli su kao njegov broj da mu jave
mene polegli i zavezali za ctg, torba par metara od mene, nisam se baš mogla ustat da dobavim mobitel, možda sam teoretski mogla, ali onaj stol je visok, a ja sam polegnuta na leđa kao kornjača, nije mi padalo na pamet
noć je, rijetko tko uopće naiđe
mm za to vrijeme u autu na parkiralištu, ode svako toliko tamo do sestre u prizemlju
veli ona "nitko se još ništa nije javio, sad ću ja nazvat da vidim kako je ona", nakon par minuta kaže mu da sam otvorena XY cm i da ima još puno vremena (ili su joj rekli podatke nekog drugog ili jednostavno izmišlja, jer mene su zadnji put pregledali 3 sata ranije i nije bio taj broj centimetara), i najbolje da on ode negdje u kafić i doručkuje (to je oko 5 sati)
on popije kavu iz automata, vrati se do nje i kaže "znate šta ja ne mogu više čekat", i ona ga odluči ipak dovest gore
kad je on doša, taman su krenuli oni najjači trudovi, puka vodenjak, za 20ak minuta je cura u rukama


Ako budem rađala treće (i ako bude sve ok), idem opet u Sinj. Tamo bi se moglo dogovorit ovo što ti treba, i ljudi bi to napravili kao najnormalniju stvar. Što realno i je.

----------


## Jadranka

Dobro da se odlucio sam otici gore  :Smile:  Moj bi objerucke prihvatio slanje na kavu i sendvice  :Wink:  

Znaci, platimo i nadamo se najboljem. A dobro... ja sam prvog rodila u Varazdinu i bas je bilo ok sto se tice pratnje - md je od pocetka bio sa mnom. 

Hvala na informacijama!

----------


## Jadranka

Jos jedno pitanjce, koliko prije termina se pocne ici na preglede u rodiliste? I koliko cesto se ide?

Sto se tice md-a, naravno da jos nije otisao se prijavit za pratnju. Sutra cu, sutra cu. Grrr! sreca pa su mu i djeca neka da im se nikud ne zuri  :Wink:

----------


## tangerina

Ja nikad nisam isla na pregled u rodiliste
Rodila sam 5 dana prije termina

----------


## Jadranka

Super, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Evo i moj update. Rodila sam maloga u nedjelju, u srijedu smo izasli. Ukupni dojam rodilista je pozitivan, babice i sestre i doktori su svi profesionalni i odnos prema rodiljama im je vise-manje ok. Al jako se osjeti da stvarno imaju previse posla i da jedva stizu sve obavit.

Jedna zamjerka mi je sto ne govore pretjerano sto i zasto rade. Tipa kad cijepe dijete, ili mu vade krv, ne kazu sami protiv cega cijepe ni zasto vade krv, nego ih treba pitat. S tim da sestre cesto ni ne znaju zasto se vadi krv nego samo kazu, doktorica je tako rekla.

I druga zamjerka mi je nedovoljno afirmativan odnos prema dojenju. Sestre i dalje svaka tri sata ulaze u sobu i nude mlijeko. S tim da, kad je prosao prvi dan, i ja im govorila da ne treba nadohrana, bar su se tri htjele uvjerit da imam mlijeka. Ipak kad je mali pozutio malo, doktorica mu je prepisala nadohranu, ja nisam bas htjela, al me sestra nagovorila da mu damo malo. Al maliso uopce nije htio gutat nego je samo pustio da mu se sve izlije iz usta - sunce malo - pa su odustali od nas  :Wink:  

Ne zelim rec ni da su protiv dojenje, jer nisu, i vjerujem da ce pomoc, ako zatreba. Mojoj prijateljici je recimo jedna sestra masu pomogla s namjestanjem djeteta na dojku i savjetima. Cini mi se da je i tu nekako glavni problem nedostatak vremena, rodiliste je stvarno prepuno, i ako majka sama ne zatrazi savjet i pomoc, nece ga bas dobit. Bilo ni dobro kad bi bila neka osoba zaposlena bar za pomoc pri dojenju i davanje informacijama majkama. Npr. moja cimerica je smatrala da maloj treba nadohrana vec par sati nakon poroda pa ju je i trazila i dobila, istovremeno cekajuci da joj nadodje mlijeko - znaci nije znala puno o kolostrumi i njegovoj hranjivoj vrijednosti. Ona ce ipak vjerojatno dojit bebicu jer jok je vec cetvrta i prvih troje je dojila. Al eto, vjerojatno bi svejedno bilo dobro da joj je neko rekao da su i te kapljice mlijeka dovoljne za skroz malu bebu.

Al zapravo kad bolje promislim, pola sestara tako nudi mlijeko, a pola gundja (malo) sto majke daju adaptirano mlijeko. Skroz su nekonzistentni. Ipak, u vezi nadohrane, nijedna se sestra u principu nece raspravljat s majkom nego ce napravit kako ona kaze. I to minje skroz ok. Samo mislim da bi ipak trebao postojat i neko ko ce tih par dana u rodilistu pomoc pruzanjem informacija, savjeta, stavljanjem djeteta u pravi polozaj. Ako majka to zeli, naravno.

----------


## Jadranka

Hrana i cistoca su ok. Toplomjera ima dovoljno  :Wink: 

Spavacice su i dalje pretople, al to ok. Ali su i od nekog grubog materijala koji kad dodje na osjetljive bradavice bas grebe - tako da bolje nosite i neku svoju potkosulju ili grudnjak za ispod spavacice.

----------


## tangerina

hahaha, to sam samo ja uletila u neku krizu toplomjera  :lool: 
pa je li bila savjetnica za dojenje kad si bila, dok sam ja bila došla je 2-3 puta

i je li ti bila neka pedijatrica-robot? nama je bila neka plava, način na koji bi ta žena ušla unutra i pozdravila nas i pregledala bebe mi je dan danas fascinantan, pitala sam se je li ona inače tako ili samo na poslu, komandant Data koristi više facijalne ekspresije  :lool:

----------


## Jadranka

Nije bila savjetnica za dojenje. E to zvuci dobro  :Smile: 

Je, bila je. Stavila mu stetoskop na prsa, poslusala doslovno jednom, rekla, malo hripi, treba nalaze i otisla. Bila je i jedna mladja, bas predivna koja je puno vise objasnjavala i temeljitije pregledavala.

----------

